# Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt



## honeybee (18. November 2015)

Zukünftig keine Guidings mehr an Sachsen Anhalts Gewässern

KLICK


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ist auch richtig so. Ausschluß für Erwerbsangler, die ungefragt Verbandsgewässer zu ihrer Gewerbefläche umfunktioniert haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

In der Praxis wird man (Guide) dann zukünftlich eben mit "Freunden" angeln gehen.
So geht es dann auch noch am Finanzamt vorbei, also Win-Win Situation!
Zudem ist ja laut Artikel, die Stromelbe teilweise von dem Verbot nicht betroffen.

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Kritische Punkte:

- Tierschutz und Trophäenangeln, also nur reines Kochtopfangeln und Angeln zur Verwertungsabsicht. Ich dachte immer, dass die alten DAV Strukturen im Osten stärker ausgeprägt waren.

- Bereicherung der Erwerbsangler auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit. Kann ich sogar nachvollziehen. Wenn an meiner 25 Mann Pächtergemeinschaft einer sowas (dauerhaft) abziehen würde, wäre das wohl auch schnell ein Thema...


----------



## Purist (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Andal schrieb:


> die ungefragt Verbandsgewässer zu ihrer Gewerbefläche umfunktioniert haben.



Tun das Video-Werbeangler nicht auch? Verbandsgewässer, inkl. deren Fischbestände, für ihre gewerblichen Zwecke benutzen? |rolleyes


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich habe gestern auch schon davon gelesen und kann nur den Kopf schütteln.

Vor allem wenn ich solche Sätze lese, frage ich mich wie so eine Entscheidung zustande kommt.


> Diese bieten gegen hohe Gebühren anderen Anglern an, ihnen zum Fang von Trophäenfischen zu verhelfen.





Andal schrieb:


> Ist auch richtig so. Ausschluß für Erwerbsangler,  die ungefragt Verbandsgewässer zu ihrer Gewerbefläche umfunktioniert  haben.


Am Ende ist es nur eine Dienstleistung, die unabhängig vom Gewässer ausgeführt wird und dem Kunden nur zeigt, wie man an dem jeweiligen Gewässer am besten angelt. Das empfinde ich als legitim. Es wird ja kein Geld mit dem Verkauf von Fischen oder Rohstoffen gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Angler abschrecken, begrenzen und reglementieren ist halt gelernte Verbandsarbeit.

Man könnte statt dessen Guides und Guiding als Botschafter fürs Angeln, für Angler, für die Region und Tourismus sehen.

Und hätte daran denken können, z. B. vom Verband aus Guiding nach deren gewollten Maßstäben selber anzubieten oder mit einer (begrenzten) Zahl Dienstleister zu zulassen..

Aber im verbieten waren Verbände schon immer besser als im weiterdenken und besser machen für Angler und das Angeln..

Gut ist, dass das nur an Verbandsgewässern gilt und die Berufsfischer wohl weiter  erst mal damit kein Problem haben, wenn man das so liest aus der Meldung..

Guiding ist also auch weiter in SA möglich - nur nicht beim Verband, der damit wieder mal Möglichkeiten aus der Hand gibt..

Just my 2 Cents..........


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Konkret geht es da, wie man an anderer Stelle schon erfahren durfte, um zwei etwas übermäßig an medialer Präsenz interessierter Guides, die es an ein paar Brennpunkten wohl übertrieben haben. Ich will hier keinen namhaft machen und auch nichts konkretisieren, weil es nicht wirklich bestätigt ist. Ein bisschen muss aber dran sein, sonst hätte man nicht reagiert. Einige wenige dunkel pigmentierte Schafe haben mal wieder allen seriösen verdorben. Nichts neues. Wenige nahmen statt dem Finger die ganze Hand und nun büßen alle dafür.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Weil die Verbanditen nicht in der Lage sind weiter zu denken, sondern halt verbotsgeübt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und hätte daran denken können, z. B. vom Verband aus Guiding nach deren gewollten Maßstäben selber anzubieten oder mit einer (begrenzten) Zahl Dienstleister zu zulassen..
> 
> Aber im verbieten waren Verbände schon immer besser als im weiterdenken und besser machen für Angler und das Angeln..



Passt scho...

Siehe auch zum Thema SA:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4435249#post4435249

Land der Frühaufsteher?
Eher Langschläfer da ;-))))


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Eine ganz einfache Frage an alle:

Ist es einem Inhaber einer "Fläche" nicht mehr nachsehbar, dass er bestimmt, wer auf dieser "Fläche" einem Gewerbe nachgehen darf?


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> In der Praxis wird man (Guide) dann zukünftlich eben mit "Freunden" angeln gehen.
> So geht es dann auch noch am Finanzamt vorbei, also Win-Win Situation!
> Zudem ist ja laut Artikel, die Stromelbe teilweise von dem Verbot nicht betroffen.
> 
> Jürgen


 
Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass es auch jetzt in vielen Fällen so läuft.

Unabhängig davon vermute ich, dass ein gemeinnütziger Verein sein Vereinsvermögen (und dazu gehören auch gepachtete Fischereirechte) eben nur zu gemeinnützigen Zwecken einsetzen darf, udn das schließt eine direkte kommerzielle Nutzung eben aus.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> zwei etwas übermäßig an medialer Präsenz interessierter Guides, die es an ein paar Brennpunkten wohl übertrieben haben.



Sind da diese Video-Nutten nicht alle gleich?
Mir würde es auch nicht gefallen, wenn an meinem Gewässer Leute einfallen würden, die (auch) meine Fische zu Spielzeug für ihre zahlende Kundschaft degradieren!
Daher kann ich dieses Verbot durchaus verstehen!
Egal jetzt, wer dies verbietet ob nun ein Verband, oder anderer Fischereirechtsinhaber.

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ja ja, immer macht- grade in so strukturschwachen Gegenden mit viel Wasser und wenig Leuten machen solche Verbote richtig Sinn. Es könnten Leute kommen und Geld da lassen.

Dann reglementiert es halt- warum kostet eine Karte fürs Guiding nicht das Dreifache des normalen Kartenpreises?

Grade die Guidingboote und Guidingtouren entnehmen doch kaum Fisch! Aber- selbst schon erlebt- der einheimische Opa denkt sich natürlich "Die Schweine fangen MEINE Fische weg!".

Es spricht ja auch nichts dagegen, das nur auf gewissen Gewässern ab einer Größe XXX zu erlauben, damit nicht 5-10ha Waldseen platt gemacht werden...oder es an Bedingungen zu knüpfen.

Aber ein Totalverbot macht echt Sinn- gut is Win Win...keiner macht es mehr offiziell...tendenziell sinken dann wohl die Preise für sowas.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Die Video-Nutten, wie du sie nennst sind es ja nicht alleine. So wie die sich darstellen, zieht es ja auch nicht grad wenige Adabeis an. Die wissen ja Dank Video, wo es abgeht und dann Holdrioh und Feuer frei. Ist ja nichts neues und beispielsweise der Zanderkant in unguter Erinnerung. Morbus Wanderheuschrecke könnte man es auch nennen.

Das will keiner und wer kann, der wehrt sich.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Aber- selbst schon erlebt- der einheimische Opa denkt sich natürlich "Die Schweine fangen MEINE Fische weg!".



Und nicht zu vergessen, bereichern sich noch daran!

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Zumal- ich bin mal so frech- wenn es an gewissen Spots immer wieder vorkommt, würde ich halt auch da stehen und kostenlos vom Guiding profitieren...vom Verbandsgewässer vertreiben kann mich ja auch Profi Guide XXX erst einmal nicht.


----------



## Purist (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon vermute ich, dass ein gemeinnütziger Verein sein Vereinsvermögen (und dazu gehören auch gepachtete Fischereirechte) eben nur zu gemeinnützigen Zwecken einsetzen darf, udn das schließt eine direkte kommerzielle Nutzung eben aus.



Wo fängt die direkte kommerzielle Nutzung an, wo hört sie auf? Darf ein "Angelpromi" Unterstützung von einem Verein bekommen, in dem er z.B. in dessen Häusern und an dessen Gewässern kostenpflichtige Seminare (die nichts mit der Fischereiprüfung zu tun haben) abhalten darf? Nehmen wir einmal an, der Verein kassiert dafür Raumiete + Erlaubnisscheine, da wird immer noch Geld mit Vereinsvermögen verdient.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich finde das nachvollziehbar. Im Kern berühren Guides die Eigentums- und Nutzungsrechte Dritter - rein rechtlich ist das sicherlich ein ungeregelte Grauzone. Wenn ein Fischereirechtinhaber das nun verbietet oder reglementiert, ist es seine Sache. Hat mit der Verbandsdiskussion aus meiner Sicht nix zu tun, zumal die Tourismusförderung kein Satzungszweck sein dürfte... |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

De jure und de facto sind nur ganz selten ein und das selbe. 

Und ich sage es nochmal. Im konkreten Fall geht es um die Reaktion auf das Verhalten einiger ganz weniger, die offensichtlich das Maß verloren haben.


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Was ich noch nie verstanden habe: Warum wird immer nur verboten, anstatt gnadenlos zu kassieren? Guidinglizenz kostet xxx Euro, Karten für Gäste enthalten einen Aufschlag...fällt bei den ohnehin happigen Preisen nicht ins Gewicht.

So haben alle was von- die Vereine und für die Guides, die eine dann zweifellos legale Dienstleistung anbieten und bezahlen.

Was natürlich Mist is, wenn der Herr Guide xxx eine normale Jahreskarte für 100 Euro hat und mit Hilfe dieser täglich 150 für seine Gudings kassiert...


----------



## Franz_16 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ja ja, immer macht- grade in so strukturschwachen Gegenden mit viel Wasser und wenig Leuten machen solche Verbote richtig Sinn. Es könnten Leute kommen und Geld da lassen.
> 
> Dann reglementiert es halt- warum kostet eine Karte fürs Guiding nicht das Dreifache des normalen Kartenpreises?
> 
> Grade die Guidingboote und Guidingtouren entnehmen doch kaum Fisch! Aber- selbst schon erlebt- der einheimische Opa denkt sich natürlich "Die Schweine fangen MEINE Fische weg!".



Gut erkannt. #r 

Wenn die Guides bzw. die Gäste die Fische abschlagen, wird Ihnen zur Last gelegt, dass sie die Gewässer plündern. 

Wenn die Guides bzw. die Gäste die Fische nicht abschlagen, wird Ihnen zur Last gelegt, dass sie "Trophäenangelfischer" wären. 

Man findet immer einen Grund, die Guides ins Abseits zu stellen. 

Ich war übrigens kürzlich selber mal einen Tag an der Elbe unterwegs (ohne Guide). Ich habe mir ein Zimmer in einer Pension gemietet, eine Angelkarte gekauft, ein bisschen Kram beim Angelladen eingekauft, mich beim lokalen Bäcker und Metzger mit Proviant versorgt und bin am Abend noch ein bisschen unterwegs gewesen um die lokale Gastronomie zu erkunden - und das ganze Ende Oktober, also in der absoluten Nebensaison. Für manche Gegenden wäre ein sanfter Angeltourismus Gold wert. 
Es gibt mancherorts sogar Leiter von kommunalen Tourismusbehörden, die das längst gerafft haben. Aber sie kämpfen vielerorts einen aussichtslosen Kampf gegen die Windmühlen des Fangneids. 

Etwas besser klappt das an der Küste:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...bsleiter-der-tourismuszentrale-stralsund.html


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Was jetzt natürlich passieren wird- die Guides weichen in nächstgelegene Bundesländer aus, die damit zwangsläufig nachziehen. Auf die Idee, als Verein/Verband hier selbst mit zu verdienen, kommt man natürlich nicht. Schnall ich nicht. Wenn das meine Gewässer wären...ich wüsste, womit ich den Besatz finanziere!!


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Richtig Franz. Diesem sanften Angeltourismus steht ja auch weiterhin nichts im Wege. Selbst dann nicht, wenn man sich womöglich von einem Einheimischen Kollegen an der Hand führen lässt. Darum gehts aber auch nicht.


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich meine, die Guides stellen sich teils auch selber ins Abseits...wenn ich mir da so einige Poser ansehe...aber lassen wir das.

Letztlich kann ich an dem Job nix negatives erkennen- der Guide macht sein Hobby zum Beruf, der Geguidete fängt Fisch oder auch nicht und lernt dazu...und bei guter Gestaltung profitiert der Verband noch über zusätliche Kohle...

Hmm? So schlimm diese Konstellation?


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Einverstanden. Aber wenn es halt übertrieben wird... das Ergebnis liegt ja nun vor.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was jetzt natürlich passieren wird- die Guides weichen in nächstgelegene Bundesländer aus, die damit zwangsläufig nachziehen. Auf die Idee, als Verein/Verband hier selbst mit zu verdienen, kommt man natürlich nicht. Schnall ich nicht. Wenn das meine Gewässer wären...ich wüsste, womit ich den Besatz finanziere!!



Vor allem sind die meisten Guides relativ junge Leute, die viele Tage am Wasser unterwegs sind. Es liegt doch nichts näher, als solche Leute (zur Not mit sanftem Druck) in die Verbandsarbeit einzubinden. Ich glaube, da hätte es wirklich gute Lösungen geben können, wenn es da zu einer entsprechenden Kommunikation gekommen wäre.


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Andal schrieb:


> Richtig Franz. Diesem sanften Angeltourismus steht ja auch weiterhin nichts im Wege. Selbst dann nicht, wenn man sich womöglich von einem Einheimischen Kollegen an der Hand führen lässt. Darum gehts aber auch nicht.



Andal, ich bin ja häufig deiner Meinung (und habe noch ne Rolle von dir  ), aber das sehe ich etwas anders. Nicht jeder ist bereit und in der Lage, sich ein Gewässer selber zu erarbeiten. Nicht überall sind Kollegen gewillt zu helfen...

Insofern finde ich Guiding eine legitime Dienstleistung...die mir erspart, Gerät, Köder etc. für ein unbekanntes Gewässer vorzuhalten, sinnlos Stellen zu beackern...also wenn ich in die Situation käme, würde ich sowas auch nutzen. Bisher hatte ich es nicht nötig...aber warum nicht?


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Vor allem sind die meisten Guides relativ junge Leute, die viele Tage am Wasser unterwegs sind. Es liegt doch nichts näher, als solche Leute (zur Not mit sanftem Druck) in die Verbandsarbeit einzubinden. Ich glaube, da hätte es wirklich gute Lösungen geben können, wenn es da zu einer entsprechenden Kommunikation gekommen wäre.



Das kommt ja noch dazu. Ein (nennen wir mal den Namen) Veit Wilde zieht nun einmal mehr Leute mit seinem coolen Gerät und seinen Erfolgen an, als wenn Opa Horst Güstern stippt. Muss man nicht gut finden, ist aber so.

Insofern würde ich mir als Verband die Finger lecken, solche Leute zu Aushängeschildern zu machen UND ordentlich Kohle abzugreifen, um damit Gewässer zu pachten, zu besetzen und und und...und sogar ggf. neue Mitglieder zu rekrutieren.

Aber leider leider...


----------



## Jose (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

...leider leider weiß man viel zu wenig von all dem.

evtl. war den guides die "provision" zu hoch oder so...


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was jetzt natürlich passieren wird- die Guides weichen in nächstgelegene Bundesländer aus, die damit zwangsläufig nachziehen.



Wie im Artikel steht, zieht Sachsen-Anhalt damit ja schon nach, weil es in anderen angrenzenden BL bereits durchgeführt wird.


Die Guides weichen einfach auf die Berufsfischerstrecken aus. Bzw. fischen viele bereits dort, weil sie ihrer Kundschaft auf diesen Gewässerabschnitten bessere Erfolge ermöglichen können als auf den teils geschröpften Verbandsstrecken.

Guides mit Gästen sehe ich kaum als Problem für das Gewässer, vor allem nicht an der Elbe. Da dort maximal vereinzelte Portionsfische mitgenommen werden.

Schlimmer sind an manchen Elbeabschnitten Allesabknüppler, Schwarzfischer, Kormorankolonien etc... da macht das Guiding in SA sicher nciht das Fett weg. 
mM


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Davon ab:

Wenn der Guide gar keine Tageskarte löst, sondern nur den Leuten Stellen, Montagen, Köder zeigt etc. , also der Guide gar nicht selber angelt, nur dabei ist als "Berater": 
Also keinerlei Vertragsverhältnis mit dem Bewirtschafter hat, sondern nur vom Angler eingestellt wurde, da wirds dann auch spannend, was der Verband/Bewirtschafter da machen wollte..

Aber besser erst mal alles verbieten - passt scho...............


----------



## jkc (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hi, auf seine Karten schreiben, dass man sich nicht von professionellen guiden lassen darf und sonst die Erlaubnis erlischt?

Ich sag mal so: An "meinen" Hausgewässern würde ich es begrüßen wenn kein Guiding betrieben wird. 
Habe da auch auf absehbare Zeit, keinen Bedarf irgendwo nen Guide zu buchen oder selber zu guiden, von daher rege ich mich lieber übers Wetter auf.

Grüße JK


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Andal schrieb:


> Ist auch richtig so. Ausschluß für Erwerbsangler, die ungefragt Verbandsgewässer zu ihrer Gewerbefläche umfunktioniert haben.



Vollkommen richtig - 

Ein sogn. "Guide", der seinen "Gästen" an die Hand gibt, ein Raubfisch pro Angeltag für den Eigenbedarf sei im "Guiding inbegriffen", handelt klar und deutlich gegen die Bestimmungen des Fischereirechteinhabers und macht sich zudem der Aufforderung zu einer Straftat schuldig : Zanderfischen inkl. Release-Vorgabe ist ein klarer Verstoss gegen das TSchG. und somit einer Straftat, die der "Gast" auf ggf. "Weisung" des Guides begeht.

Einzelne Wenige, die sich an der Natur durch solche Angebote sozusagen bereichern, und selbst keinen eigenen Beitrag zum Naturschutz leisten, dürfen sehr gerne ihrer Tätigkeit im benachbarten Ausland nachgehen.

Meine persönliche Einzel-Meinung zu dem Thema

R.S.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Verbandsgewässer?

Zu 99,99% nur ein gepachtetes Fischereirecht.

Wo fängt Guiding an und wo endet es?
Wem wird eigentlich durch ein Guiding geschadet?
Warum darf ich mein Wissen über ein Gewässer nicht verkaufen?

Ist solch ein Guidingverbot überhaupt mit dem Gesetz konform?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Es liegt doch nichts näher, als solche Leute (zur Not mit sanftem Druck) in die Verbandsarbeit einzubinden.


Solange Fisch- und Gewässerneid, mit Verboten zum unterstützen, Haupt"arbeit" der Verbände zu sein scheint?

Da würde Vorausdenken und Innovation benötigen..

Bei "unseren" Verbänden?



Aalredl schrieb:


> Wie im Artikel steht, zieht Sachsen-Anhalt damit ja schon nach, weil es in anderen angrenzenden BL bereits durchgeführt wird.
> 
> 
> Die Guides weichen einfach auf die Berufsfischerstrecken aus. Bzw. fischen viele bereits dort, weil sie ihrer Kundschaft auf diesen Gewässerabschnitten bessere Erfolge ermöglichen können als auf den teils geschröpften Verbandsstrecken.
> ...


Eben - man treibt die aktiven, jungen Angler lieber weg zu den Berufsfischern, damit die Vereins- und Verbandsrentner nicht nachdenken müssen, wie man diese Geihding da schreibt und was das eigentlich ist...............


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Verbandsgewässer?
> 
> Zu 99,99% nur ein gepachtetes Fischereirecht.
> 
> ...



Selbstverständlich : "Hausrecht" des Fischereirechteinhabers.

Fische sind weder "Spielzeug" , noch die Natur ein "Spielplatz"; 

bei den Angeboten, die suggerieren und heiß machen, ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Argument.

R.S.

P.S: Ich würde gerne einmal die Steuererklärung der ein oder anderen Prominenz bzgl. Guidingverdienst beurteilen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

@sharpo: Sollen Guides sich eben umbenennen- nicht mehr "Guiding"- sondern etwa "Stellen- und Techniklotse"- schon ist man wieder "im Geschäft", solange man der Sache einen anderen Namen verpasst, wird's dann wieder laufen!

By the way, sehe ich diese Sache als einen weiteren kleinen Rückschritt für Angler in diesem aussichtslos erscheinenden "Krieg" gg irgendwelche "Schreibtischhirnis mit gewisser Profilierungssucht", wobei mich schon überrascht, dass die Mehrheit  der Boardies sich noch gar nicht mal soo gegen dieses Verbot stellt( soll jetzt keine negative Wertung sein, eher eine Feststellung/ Einschätzung der bisher gelesenen Beiträge! )!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> By the way, sehe ich diese Sache als einen weiteren kleinen Rückschritt für Angler in diesem aussichtslos erscheinenden "Krieg" gg irgendwelche "Schreibtischhirnis mit gewisser Profilierungssucht",


Salami.........


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Felsenfest zementierte Vorurteile fördern einen möglichen Konsens, oder wie war das nochmal!?


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @sharpo: Sollen Guides sich eben umbenennen- nicht mehr "Guiding"- sondern etwa "Stellen- und Techniklotse"- schon ist man wieder "im Geschäft", solange man der Sache einen anderen Namen verpasst, wird's dann wieder laufen!
> 
> By the way, sehe ich diese Sache als einen weiteren kleinen Rückschritt für Angler in diesem aussichtslos erscheinenden "Krieg" gg irgendwelche "Schreibtischhirnis mit gewisser Profilierungssucht", wobei mich schon überrascht, dass die Mehrheit  der Boardies sich noch gar nicht mal soo gegen dieses Verbot stellt( soll jetzt keine negative Wertung sein, eher eine Feststellung/ Einschätzung der bisher gelesenen Beiträge! )!




Ich halte solch ein Verbot aus mehreren Gründen für Schwachsinnig.

Darf ein Angelkollege mir nun das Angeln nicht mehr beibringen?

@Rheinspezie

Welches Hausrecht?
Die Vereine haben doch nur ein Fischereirecht oftmals verbunden mit einem Uferbetretungsrecht.

Wie soll ein LV sein "Hausrecht" an einem öffentlichen Gewässer durchsetzen? Spaziergänger in der Nähe des Anglers ein Platzverbot erteilen?
Den Promi- Angler ..welcher zufällig bei einem Rundgang beim Angelkollegen stehen bleibt und Angeltipps gibt...Platzverbot erteilen?
hat der Verein gar kein Recht zu wenn nicht Vereinseigentum betreten wird oder gegen das Fischereirecht verstossen wird.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Darf ein Angelkollege mir nun das Angeln nicht mehr beibringen?



Lies halt einfach. Es wurde das *gewerbliche Guiding verboten*. Da steht nichts von unentgeltlichen Guidings. Was aber die vermuteten Personen mit Sicherheit niemals anbieten werden.


----------



## jkc (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hi, doch darf er. Ist ja nichts gewerbliches.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Andal schrieb:


> Lies halt einfach. Es wurde das *gewerbliche Guiding verboten*. Da steht nichts von unentgeltlichen Guidings. Was aber die vermuteten Personen mit Sicherheit niemals anbieten werden.



Ich habe dies schon gelesen..keine Sorge.

Wie möchte man dies kontrollieren?
Was geht den LV die Geschäftsbeziehung zwischen Anglern an?
Läuft man als Angler mit dem Guidingvertrag auf der Nase rum?


----------



## Purist (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Nicht jeder ist bereit und in der Lage, sich ein Gewässer selber zu erarbeiten. Nicht überall sind Kollegen gewillt zu helfen...



Macht das nicht die Angelfaszination auch aus: Gute Stellen und die jeweiligen Gewässer selber zu erkunden, notfalls auch durch Fragen von Anglerkollegen?
Je näher man an die 100% Erfolgsgarantie bei diesem Hobby kommt, desto uninteressanter wird es (eigene Erfahrung..!).



vermesser schrieb:


> Insofern finde ich Guiding eine legitime Dienstleistung...die mir erspart, Gerät, Köder etc. für ein unbekanntes Gewässer vorzuhalten, sinnlos Stellen zu beackern...also wenn ich in die Situation käme, würde ich sowas auch nutzen.



Da machen ja alle miese: Die Angelgerätehändler, mit weniger Umsatz (wenn überhaupt, schließlich kann man auch online ordern, vor allem Spezialtackle), die Hotels und Gastronomie (dank Guiding braucht's nicht so lange vor Ort um Erfolg zu haben) und die Fischereirechteinhaber, die plötzlich nur noch hochspezialisierte weil geguidete Gäste haben, die bestimmt nicht alle auf dem C&R Trip sind. 

Weil gerne mit Tourismus durch Guiding argumentiert wird: Der funktionierte auch, als es noch keine Guides gab, dafür reichten ein paar Artikel in "Fachzeitschriften" und schon kamen die Gastangler von alleine. 



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @sharpo: Sollen Guides sich eben  umbenennen- nicht mehr "Guiding"- sondern etwa "Stellen- und  Techniklotse"- schon ist man wieder "im Geschäft", solange man der Sache  einen anderen Namen verpasst, wird's dann wieder laufen!



"Stellen- und  Techniklotse"- Sowas kannst du wunderbar mit Frontalunterricht vermitteln, ohne je am Wasser gewesen zu sein. Den Fisch zu fangen schließt das nicht unbedingt ein, Stellen zu verraten und die Technik zu erklären.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Rhein, Elbe, Weser...

ich miete mir beim "Kollegen" ein Boot inkl. Fahrer.

Gewerblicher Bootsverleih.

Danke fürs Guiden.

Einfach nur Quatsch solch ein Verbot.

Und ob ich mir das selber erarbeite oder nicht...kommt auf das Selbe raus.

Dauert evtl. halt nur länger.

Ergebnis ist aber identisch.

Ach sorryy, der Guide hat Geld verdient...als Neidfaktor


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Ach sorryy, der Guide hat Geld verdient...als Neidfaktor



Das unabwendbare Totschlagargument in solchen Themen. Nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis einer die Red Arc als Lösung für das Problem empfiehlt!


----------



## Lajos1 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,

also ich finde wer bei uns in Mitteleuropa im Binnengewässer eine Guide braucht, der kanns halt nicht. Ich befischte in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten unzählige Gewässer  von Bosnien bis zum Nordkap; abgesehen davon dass dies meist zu einer Zeit war, in der man das Wort "Guide" nur vom Hörensagen kannte, wäre und bin ich nie auf den Gedanken gekommen einen Guide zu nehmen. Ist doch gerade auch das Auskundschaften eines neuen Gewässers von besonderem Reiz, stets eine neue Herausforderung, die ich mir um Nichts in der Welt nehmen lassen würde. Es ist eine absurde Vorstellung für mich, daß neben mir jemand steht, der mir sagt, wie und wo ich fischen soll - undenkbar.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Andal schrieb:


> Das unabwendbare Totschlagargument in solchen Themen. Nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis einer die Red Arc als Lösung für das Problem empfiehlt!




Andal..ich kann ja den Ärger über manche Guides verstehen. 
Aber ein Guidingverbot wird nicht kontrollierbar sein.
Das Geschäftsverhältnis zwischen Angler und Guide geht dem Verein oder auch Verband nichts an.
Der Entzug oder auch Verweigerung von Erlaubnisscheinen an bekannte oder unbekannte Guides beruht somit nur auf Vermutungen und Vorverurteilungen.


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Aber das ist doch selbst auf´m Angelkutter ne Art Guiding???


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Ach sorryy, der Guide hat Geld verdient...als Neidfaktor



Hat gar nichts mit Neid zu tun, es fragwürdig zu finden, mit Allgemeingut sein Einkommen zu bestreiten!
Es wird ja auch weiterhin niemand daran gehindert, sich eine Karte zu kaufen und Fische zu fangen, nur eben nicht dies als Geschäft zu betreiben.
Der Verkauf von Fischen durch Angler ist ja auch zu Recht verboten und nichts anderes machen Guides, als Fische zu verkaufen und dies nicht etwa im Fopu, sondern in offenen Gewässern!
Ich weiß nicht was da so unverständlich dran sein soll, wenn dieses Allgemeingut davor geschützt wird, von einigen wenigen ausgebeutet zu werden?

Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich finde wer bei uns in Mitteleuropa im Binnengewässer eine Guide braucht, der kanns halt nicht. Ich befischte in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten unzählige Gewässer  von Bosnien bis zum Nordkap; abgesehen davon dass dies meist zu einer Zeit war, in der man das Wort "Guide" nur vom Hörensagen kannte, wäre und bin ich nie auf den Gedanken gekommen einen Guide zu nehmen. Ist doch gerade auch das Auskundschaften eines neuen Gewässers von besonderem Reiz, stets eine neue Herausforderung, die ich mir um Nichts in der Welt nehmen lassen würde. Es ist eine absurde Vorstellung für mich, daß neben mir jemand steht, der mir sagt, wie und wo ich fischen soll - undenkbar.
> 
> ...



Kollege...manche Urlauber haben einfach keine Lust und keine Zeit sich mit solch einem Kram auseinander zu setzen.
Was Du persönlich für Dich interessanter findest..ist doch Deine persönliche Sache und muss nicht für jeden zutreffen.
(Du hast auch noch nie Deinen Kumpel gefragt...welcher Köder..welche Stelle..wie weit?)  

Fakt ist doch einfach, ein gewerbl. Guidingverbot wird nicht kontrollierbar sein.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Andal..ich kann ja den Ärger über manche Guides verstehen.
> Aber ein Guidingverbot wird nicht kontrollierbar sein.
> Das Geschäftsverhältnis zwischen Angler und Guide geht dem Verein oder auch Verband nichts an.
> Der Entzug oder auch Verweigerung von Erlaubnisscheinen an bekannte oder unbekannte Guides beruht somit nur auf Vermutungen und Vorverurteilungen.



Aber es geht den Rechtsinhaber eines Gewässers doch wohl etwas an, wenn es ungefragt als Gewerbefläche genutzt wird. Wetten das es diese Reaktionen nicht gegeben hätte, wenn vorab entsprechende Gespräche zwischen Verband und den Guides stattgefunden hätten!? Beim status quo darf man aber davon ausgehen, dass solche Gespräche noch nicht einmal angedacht waren!


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hat gar nichts mit Neid zu tun, es fragwürdig zu finden, mit Allgemeingut sein Einkommen zu bestreiten!
> Es wird ja auch weiterhin niemand daran gehindert, sich eine Karte zu kaufen und Fische zu fangen, nur eben nicht dies als Geschäft zu betreiben.
> Der Verkauf von Fischen durch Angler ist ja auch zu Recht verboten und nichts anderes machen Guides, als Fische zu verkaufen und dies nicht etwa im Fopu, sondern in offenen Gewässern!
> Ich weiß nicht was da so unverständlich dran sein soll, wenn dieses Allgemeingut davor geschützt wird, von einigen wenigen ausgebeutet zu werden?
> ...



Allgemeingut?
Der Guide verkauft keine Fische nur sein Wissen. 
Und dies ist kein Allgemeingut.

Andal...
Uferzone Gewerbefläche?
Nö, ist se nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Fakt ist doch einfach, ein gewerbl. Guidingverbot wird nicht kontrollierbar sein.


Stimmt, leider!

Zitat Taxidermist:


> In der Praxis wird man (Guide) dann zukünftlich eben mit "Freunden" angeln gehen.
> So geht es dann auch noch am Finanzamt vorbei, also Win-Win Situation!


Zitat Sharpo:


> Der Guide verkauft keine Fische nur sein Wissen.


Wenn in den entsprechenden Gewässern keine Fische wären, dann könnte sich der Guide sein geballtes Wissen in die Haare schmieren, aber auch das würde wahrscheinlich niemanden interessieren!
Wäre ohne Fische wohl ne recht einsame Veranstaltung!

Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Die Guides geben auch keine Fanggarantie. :q


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> In der Praxis wird man (Guide) dann zukünftlich eben mit "Freunden" angeln gehen.



So lange diese von ganz besonders diskreter Natur sind, vielleicht. Was ich mir aber in Zeiten von facebook und youtube aber so gar nicht vorstellen kann. Obendrein sind ja die Gesichter der "Führer" nicht gänzlich unbekannt.

Was vor der Hand passieren wird, ist das es an den bekannten Brennpunkten stiller wird. Dafür zieht die Karavane weiter, bis es zu erneuten Reibereien kommt. Bis einer weint.

Bevor der erwerbsmäßige Angelführer keinen echten Status eingeräumt bekommt, wird sich gar nichts tun. Nur der Ärger bleibt!


----------



## fishingoutlaw (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Aus meiner Erfahrung spielt hier Neid schon auch ein Rolle, jedoch meistens ist es der Neid weil andere mehr oder besser fangen. Sobald einer gut fängt möchten andere dessen Erfolg abwürgen .... besser wäre es jedoch zu lernen und erfolgreicher zu werden um selbst mehr zu fangen.
Ich würde die Dienstleistung "Guiding" eher mit einer Beratung vor Ort vergleichen, Fanggarantie kann keiner geben.
Für mich ist es schon fragwürdig ein solches Verbot zu erlassen, solange alle Schonbestimmungen und Gesetze eingehalten werden sehe ich keinen Grund für ein Verbot. Wenn jedoch zuviel gefangen wird könnten doch auch Fangzahlbeschränkungen helfen.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Angeln mit Guides kann auch die Natur- u. Gewässer schützen/ schonen.
Diese kennen sich oftmals besser am und im Gewässer aus und können somit kritische Zonen meiden.


----------



## wilhelm (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Mich stört nicht das Verbot an sich, sondern die Begründungen.
Wieder wird was von Naturschutzverband und Tierschutzgesetz gefaselt.
Wenn die Schreiben würden das sie  ( Die Mitglieder )durch Ihre Arbeit das Angeln erst ermöglichen, und deswegen das Gewerbsmäßige Guiding nicht dulden, ist es doch Begründung genug.
Sonst, mit dieser ( ihrer veröffentlichen ) Begründung, muss ich Thomas in vollem Umfang zustimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Sonst, mit dieser Begründung, muss ich Thomas in vollem Umfang zustimmen.


Auch mal schön - danke ..
:m:m:m


----------



## Lajos1 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo Sharpo,

ich finde, daß es kein "Kram" ist, wenn ich mir das Wasser erstmal genau ansehe und wer dazu weder Lust noch Zeit hat, sollte sich mal überlegen ob er nicht das falsche Hobby hat; und ja selbstverständlich hat man den einen oder anderen Rat angenommen und auch gegeben. Aber es ist doch wohl ein großer Unterschied ob ich mich mit einem Angelkameraden am Wasser kurz unterhalte und Erfahrungen austausche; oder ob den ganzen Tag jemand bei mir ist der mir sagt welchen Köder ich wo nehmen soll, wo und wie ich meine Angel auswerfen soll usw. , da käme ich mir vor wie ein Zehnjähriger, der das erste Mal beim Angeln ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Angler9999 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Werden andere Guiding Touren auch verboten. Schiffsrundfahrten und was weiß sonst noch? 
Erst verbieten und dann nicht nachdenken, so kommt es mir vor.

Mein Gott soll der Guide doch ein paar Gebühren zahlen und gut isss. Er wird den Guidingleuten schon verklickern wie das Gut (der Fisch und die Natur) zu behandeln ist.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Sharpo,
> 
> ich finde, daß es kein "Kram" ist, wenn ich mir das Wasser erstmal genau ansehe und wer dazu weder Lust noch Zeit hat, sollte sich mal überlegen ob er nicht das falsche Hobby hat; und ja selbstverständlich hat man den einen oder anderen Rat angenommen und auch gegeben. Aber es ist doch wohl ein großer Unterschied ob ich mich mit einem Angelkameraden am Wasser kurz unterhalte und Erfahrungen austausche; oder ob den ganzen Tag jemand bei mir ist der mir sagt welchen Köder ich wo nehmen soll, wo und wie ich meine Angel auswerfen soll usw. , da käme ich mir vor wie ein Zehnjähriger, der das erste Mal beim Angeln ist.
> 
> ...



Na und? Du musst nicht immer von Dir auf andere schliessen  bzw. umgekehrt.

Wie Angler ihr Hobby ausführen ist deren Sache, nicht Deine und auch nicht meine.

Und wie gesagt, gewerbl. oder nicht. Ist für den Verein o. Verband nicht überprüfbar.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,

ob das Guiding verboten wird oder nicht ist mir erst einmal egal.
Ich weiß nur nicht wozu man bei uns ein Guiding benötigen würde,  wenn man sich auch nur ein bißchen mit dem jeweiligen Gewässer befaßt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ob das Guiding verboten wird oder nicht ist mir erst einmal egal.
> Ich weiß nur nicht wozu man bei uns ein Guiding benötigen würde,  wenn man sich auch nur ein bißchen mit dem jeweiligen Gewässer befaßt.
> ...



Habe es geschrieben.
Nicht jeder Urlauber oder auch Einheimischer hat Lust und Zeit sich Tage lang mit einem Gewässer zu beschäftigen. Manche wünschen den schnellen Erfolg.
(Und manchmal einfach nur Erfolg..nach Tage oder Jahre  langem rumdoktern.)


----------



## harzer-bub (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich sage mal so, um nix zu fangen hole ich mir kein Guide und gebe entsprechend viel Kohle aus. Sicherlich kann auch der keine Fanggarantie geben, aber der Vorsatz ist schon mal da. Und ich hole mir sicherlich auch kein Guide der mir zeigt wie ich die Kinderstube fange.
Und richtig, zu 100% kontrollierbar wird das nicht sein, aber ist das Schwarzangelei ect pp?? 
Desweiteren bewirtschaften die ansässigen Vereine die Gewässer, hegen, pflegen, führen Besatz durch (alles auch zum Teil durch die Gemeinschaft finanziert).
Das für die Allgemeinheit und nicht zum Nutzen einzelner, ich könnte es auch mal krass ausdrücken, aber in meinen Augen ist das in gewisser Weise Diebstahl , wobei ich da jetzt nicht unbedingt den Fisch als Sache des Aktes betrachte. Jeder der hier kritisiert sollte sich mal das ganze aus Sicht des betreuenden Vereins betrachten. Klar wenn ich nicht organiesiert bin und mal hier und da eine Gastkarte hole kann mir das ja egal sein.


----------



## Purist (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, gewerbl. oder nicht. Ist für den Verein o. Verband nicht überprüfbar.



Im Einzelfall keineswegs, aber um die geht's bei dem Verbot bestimmt nicht. Guides die in Fachzeitschriften/TV oder im Internet für ihre Dienste an best. Gewässern werben, sind leicht zu ermitteln.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Und genau um diese Poser geht es auch.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Purist schrieb:


> Im Einzelfall keineswegs, aber um die geht's bei dem Verbot bestimmt nicht. Guides die in Fachzeitschriften/TV oder im Internet für ihre Dienste an best. Gewässern werben, sind leicht zu ermitteln.




Um diese Personen aus zu schließen brauch man kein Verbot welches man eh nicht überprüfen kann.
Besagten Personen darf einfach kein Erlaubnisschein ausgestellt werden.
Dieses Recht hat man als Fischereirechtsinhaber.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Purist schrieb:


> Im Einzelfall keineswegs, aber um die geht's bei dem Verbot bestimmt nicht. Guides die in Fachzeitschriften/TV oder im Internet für ihre Dienste an best. Gewässern werben, sind leicht zu ermitteln.



Eben. Ohne starke Werbung und Präsenz wird das nix mit dem Geschäftserfolg. Und die hat letztlich immer einen Gewässerbezug. Insofern bewegt sich ein Guide bei einem gegebenen Verbot auf dünnem Eis, unabhängig davon ob da jetzt am Gewässer kontrolliert wird oder nicht. Braucht sich ja nur einer anmelden...|rolleyes


----------



## ronram (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Wenn die Schreiben würden das sie  ( Die Mitglieder )durch Ihre Arbeit das Angeln erst ermöglichen, und deswegen das Gewerbsmäßige Guiding nicht dulden, ist es doch Begründung genug.




So sehe ich das auch. Man hätte sich die Tierschutzkeule sparen können.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Eben. Ohne starke Werbung und Präsenz wird das nix mit dem Geschäftserfolg. Und die hat letztlich immer einen Gewässerbezug. Insofern bewegt sich ein Guide bei einem gegebenen Verbot auf dünnem Eis, unabhängig davon ob da jetzt am Gewässer kontrolliert wird oder nicht. Braucht sich ja nur einer anmelden...|rolleyes



Der Guide macht dann Werbung für unentgeltliches Guiding am Gewässer.
Spenden sind aber Willkommen.

Blub.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Guide macht dann Werbung für unentgeltliches Guiding am Gewässer.
> Spenden sind aber Willkommen.
> 
> Blub.



Ich weiß, Deine Welt ist immer etwas simpler... Wenn ein Guide Dir ohne jegliche Verpflichtung das Gewässer zeigt, stellt sich die Frage nach Erwerb bzw. einem kommerziellen Zusammenhang nicht. Nimmt er nachgewiesenermaßen Geld für eine Dienstleistung an, auch in Form einer Spende, wird es schwierig eine sinnvolle Rechtfertigung zu finden... Davon würde ihn im Zweifel schon ein Gericht überzeugen...


----------



## Trollwut (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Oh, der Verband pflegt die Gewässer und setzt finanziell Mittel ein?
Und die Guidinggäste angeln selbstverständlich ohne Karte, deren Preis an den Fischereirechtsinhaber geht.
So einen Unfug hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.
Die KArten werden so oder so verkauft, dementsprechend hat man  "neuen" Leuten an dem Gewässer lediglich verboten schnell und mit Hilfe zum Erfolg zu kommen.

Zum Glück nicht überprüfbar. Da hat man sich selbst ins Knie geschossen


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Guide macht dann Werbung für unentgeltliches Guiding am Gewässer.
> Spenden sind aber Willkommen.
> 
> Blub.



Wäre so vielleicht denkbar. Aber dazu müsste man schon ausgesprochen naiv sein, um zu glauben, dass das jemals zu einem vernünftigen Auskommen auf beiden Seiten führen wird. Von der Hand zu weisen ist es aber nicht, dass tatsächlich einer so dumm sein könnte.


----------



## Jose (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

das zieht sich hier ja wieder... :m

ich lass mal die vereinsmeierei raus wie auch die -schinderei.
einen erzieherischen impuls in richtung 'volksbildung' verspür ich nicht und auch strukturförderungsmaßnahmen sind nicht so mein ding.

als angler, der alle "reifestufen" durchlaufen hat über gewässervorstellungen in print- und jetzt onlinemedien, über die gesamte tackle-evolution, vorgestellt von protagonisten erfolgreichsten angelns, bis hin zu den angeboten zu guidings bin ich dann doch, nicht durch überlegung sondern durch erfahrung zu dem schluss gekommen, dass mir all das mehr geschadet als genützt hat.

häh? genau: 
report über z.b. steinbachtalsperre und schon ist rummel. 
nächster report über XXX  und schon ist  in XXX rummel.
rummel.
reicht mir eigentlich schon, dass local dealer kurse anbieten. 
kurs >> rummel.
usw. usw.
wieder ne dvd, ...rummel .

als angler wünsch ich mir eigentlich nichts mehr als keinen rummel.
kurz: halte ich durchaus für eine entscheidung zugunsten der lokalen angler. endlich mal eine!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Nein Trollwut, da hast Du was falsch verstanden. Das Verbot zielt m.E. nicht darauf ab, neuen Leuten nicht den Fisch zu gönnen. Vielmehr soll verhindert werden, dass Leute mit Eigentumsrechten Dritter ohne deren Einverständnis ein Geschäft aufziehen. Das ist erstmal nachvollziehbar. Und - wie ich schon schrieb - im Zweifel ziemlich einfach kontrollierbar. Auch die Frage des Tierschutzes kann man blöd finden. Aber da es ja  mindestens einen hier im Board diskutierten Fall gibt, in denen der Fischereirechtsinhaber für die strafbaren Taten Dritter mitverantwortlich gemacht wurde, ist es auch hier durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass sich da Leute Gedanken machen... Wie gesagt nachvollziehbar, nicht zwingend zu begrüßen...


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Andal schrieb:


> Wäre so vielleicht denkbar. Aber dazu müsste man schon ausgesprochen naiv sein, um zu glauben, dass das jemals zu einem vernünftigen Auskommen auf beiden Seiten führen wird. Von der Hand zu weisen ist es aber nicht, dass tatsächlich einer so dumm sein könnte.



Die meisten Guides können mit Guiding nicht ihren Lebensunterhalt decken.
Es ist ein Zubrot.

Und warum sollte ein Angler dem Guide nicht eine Spende oder Trinkgeld geben?

Wird doch schon in vielen anderen Bereichen so gehandhabt.

habe letztens wieder Prospekte von einem Ferienort zugeschickt bekommen.
Lag sofort ein Zahlschein bei. Freiwillig zu zahlen natürlich.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

@ Sharpo:

Ich habe irgendwie den Eindruck, dass du es einfach und wider besseres Wissen nicht verstehen willst. Dieses ja wenn und aber, vulgus auch Schlupflochsucherei genannt, hat nie zu einem ersprießlichen Endergebnis geführt. Es ist also recht müßig, dieses Verfahren mantraartig herunterzubeten.

Die Guides sollen sich besser zusammentun, meinetwegen auch unter einer Art "Gütesiegel" und sich mit den Landesverbänden auf ein für alle Beteiligten tragbares Konzept einigen. Alles andere betrachte ich für den Teil das unteren Rückens, das keinen vornehmen Namen mehr trägt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Jose schrieb:


> als angler wünsch ich mir eigentlich nichts mehr als keinen rummel.
> kurz: halte ich durchaus für eine entscheidung zugunsten der lokalen angler. endlich mal eine!


Ich fand den hölländischen Wolfsbarschguide damals nett und sehr hilfreich, wie er mit Gästen umging - den braucht natürlich keiner, wenn man nicht über den eigenen Gewässersuppentellerrand gucken will und immer brav zu Hause bleibt, das ist auch klar ...
:q:q:q


----------



## Trollwut (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nein Trollwut, da hast Du was falsch verstanden. Das Verbot zielt m.E. nicht darauf ab, neuen Leuten nicht den Fisch zu gönnen.



Genau das tuts aber, auch wenns nicht so gedacht ist


----------



## Jose (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich fand den hölländischen Wolfsbarschguide damals nett und sehr hilfreich, wie er mit Gästen umging - den braucht natürlich keiner, wenn man nicht über den eigenen Gewässersuppentellerrand gucken will und immer brav zu Hause bleibt, das ist auch klar ...
> :q:q:q




schon klar...
seh ich erstens als 'n schbädsle-retourkutsche wg. tellerrand 
und zweitens weil das damals bis auf zeh wirklich toll war und drittens der vermeintliche wolfsbarschguide eher ein wolfsbarsch-caterer war, also full-service wie z.b. ne amazonastour.
zudem hätten wir locker zu fuß über die schelde laufen können, wenn es dort eine (%) anglerdichte gegeben hätte wie nach so manchem top-bericht über gewässer hier.

aber ich geb dir insoweit recht: 'politisch' betrachtet isses müll.

*still* auf der buhne seh ich es eben anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Jose schrieb:


> aber ich geb dir insoweit recht: 'politisch' betrachtet isses müll.


Clondike Cat kriegt immer seine Maus ;-))))))))))))


----------



## Jose (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

reine schbädsle-häme


----------



## Lajos1 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Habe es geschrieben.
> Nicht jeder Urlauber oder auch Einheimischer hat Lust und Zeit sich Tage lang mit einem Gewässer zu beschäftigen. Manche wünschen den schnellen Erfolg.
> (Und manchmal einfach nur Erfolg..nach Tage oder Jahre  langem rumdoktern.)



Hallo, 

vor einigen Jahren war ich das erst Mal an der Savinja in Slovenien (Revierlänge 32 Kilometer) nach der Ankunft am frühen Nachmittag nahm ich mir ca. 4 Stunden Zeit, das Gewässer zu erkunden. Ab dem nächsten Tag wurde dann 6 Tage lang gefischt und ich fing jeden Tag genügend Fische. Also es genügen ein paar Stunden und nicht Tage der Begutachtung, auch bei einem langen Revier.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Trollwut (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vor einigen Jahren war ich das erst Mal an der Savinja in Slovenien (Revierlänge 32 Kilometer) nach der Ankunft am frühen Nachmittag nahm ich mir ca. 4 Stunden Zeit, das Gewässer zu erkunden. Ab dem nächsten Tag wurde dann 6 Tage lang gefischt und ich fing jeden Tag genügend Fische. Also es genügen ein paar Stunden und nicht Tage der Begutachtung, auch bei einem langen Revier.
> 
> ...



Und das funktioniert immer und überall! Ich verneige mich vor deinem Können!


----------



## Nidderauer (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht wozu man bei uns ein Guiding benötigen würde,  wenn man sich auch nur ein bißchen mit dem jeweiligen Gewässer befaßt.



Naja, schau Dir doch einfach mal an, was z.B. im Main gefangen wird und was vergleichbare Gewässer im Osten an Fangmeldungen hier hervorbringen. 

Es gibt wahrlich supertolle Gewässer hier im Osten, mit den Fischen schauts aber eher mau aus. Irgendwann in diesem Jahr las ich in der Verbandszeitschrift (Sachsen) was von einem durchaus zufriedenstellenden "Jahres-Hechtertrag" von 200 Kg aus einem 100 Hektar großen Baggersee. 

Sorry, aber dazu hat es selbst in meinem ehemaligen Vereinsgewässer in Hessen gereicht (Baggersee bei Hanau) und der war nur 4 Hektar groß. 

Allein das zeigt insgesamt, wie bescheiden die Lage hier ist. Die Besatzpolitik ist eine Katastrophe (wie solls auch anders sein, wenn man für schlappe 90 Euronen quasi das gesamte Bundesland beangeln darf), der Thomas hat da schon nicht unrecht, mit ein bisserl mehr Hirnkastentätigkeit insgesamt könnte man bei der Art und Anzahl der Gewässer durchaus für einen florierenden Angeltourismus sorgen damit nicht immer schon um 17 Uhr die Bordseine hochgeklappt werden müssen.

Gerade für Einsteiger ist es hier im Osten ungemein schwierig, das Angeln überhaupt zu lernen. Wie soll man eine Technik erlernen, wenn man monatelang keinen Fischkontakt hat und auch die paar wenigen vielversprechenden Stellen nicht kennt, wobei man hier noch anmerken muss, dass das Wissen darüber schon seit Generationen nur innerhalb der Familie weitergegeben wird.

Und dann kommen einfach so ein paar Guides daher, die solche Informationen entgeltlich weitergeben. Einfach so, für ein paar lausige Euronen. Und das dann dazu führt, dass man übers Jahr gesehen nicht mehr das an Fisch aus dem Gewässer herausholt, was dem Wert der Angelkarte und dem "verangelten" Gerät entspricht.

Da blieb quasi garkeine andere Möglichkeit, als ein allgemeines Guidingverbot auszusprechen.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Und das funktioniert immer und überall! Ich verneige mich vor deinem Können!



Offensichtlich. Oder entstammen deine Erfolge aus bei Guidings an deinem Gewässer erworbenem Wissen und Können?

Wenn dem so wäre, würden seit Jahrzehnten die Angelschulen flächendeckend das Land überziehen und keiner sonst würde etwas fangen.


----------



## Trollwut (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Andal schrieb:


> Offensichtlich. Oder entstammen deine Erfolge aus bei Guidings an deinem Gewässer erworbenem Wissen und Können?
> 
> Wenn dem so wäre, würden seit Jahrzehnten die Angelschulen flächendeckend das Land überziehen und keiner sonst würde etwas fangen.



Genau das is der springende Punkt.
Ich befische meine Gewässer seit mehr als 10 Jahren und bin so oft wie möglich am Wasser. Und nichtmal dann! gelingt es mir immer so zu fangen, wie ich gerne möchte. Die Barsche, die jetzt z.b. Massenweise in traumhaften Größen rauskommen findest du im Sommer ums verrecken nicht.

Wenn ich nur eine Woche oder sogar nur wenige Tage für ein neues Gewässer Zeit habe, dann wirds nicht immer was mit Fängen, selbst wenn ich alle möglichen Faktoren noch so gut kenne


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Genau das tuts aber, auch wenns nicht so gedacht ist



Nö, da mach ich mir gar keine Sorgen. Wenn der Erwerb von Karten nicht reglementiert ist, reichen schon ein paar Fotos im Internet mit Gewässerangabe oder ein bebilderter Bericht mit toten Zandern, um Horden einfallen zu lassen. Die paar Hanseln, die sich dafür einen Guide leisten, stehen dazu in keinem Verhältnis... Das mag bei Spezialangelei wie beim Lachstrollen anders sein...


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

@ Trollwut:

Genau das ist das ganz normale Anglerleben ungeschönt durch die Medien und ohne die Vorspielung nichts ganz realer Tatsachen durch möglicherweise nicht ganz so seriös arbeitender "Pros". 

Wenn ich wo fremd bin, dann versuche ich auch, mich erst mal auf dem kleinen Dienstweg schlau zu machen, oder fux mich selber in das Revier rein. Ich habs gerne natürlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich wo fremd bin, dann versuche ich auch, mich erst mal auf dem kleinen Dienstweg schlau zu machen, oder fux mich selber in das Revier rein. Ich habs gerne natürlich.


Und deswegen gleich allen, dies anders wollen (und dafür auch ihre (guten) Gründe haben) alle erstmal verbieten..

Verbieten statt helfen hat die Welt schon immer weiter gebracht......

Satt das jeweils positive rauszuziehen und sinnvolle Angebote zu machen - verbieten passt scho....


----------



## Lajos1 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo Trollwut,

ob das immer und überall funktioniert weiss ich nicht, auf jeden Fall funktioniert es bei mir beim Fliegenfischen, was ich hauptsächlich betreibe und auch beim Hechtfischen welches ich gelegentlich ausübe, und ja, ich habe lange Erfahrung (lizenziert seit 1960).
Das mit dem Guiding ist ja hauptsächlich aus dem Fliegenfischen heraus entstanden, da hier das Klientel mit dem entsprechenden Geldbeutel, wenig Zeit, wenig Ahnung und hohem Erfolgsdruck besonders groß war/ist. Ich erinnere mich jedenfalls nicht daran, dass es vor 20 - 30 Jahren ein Guiding auf was anderes als Salmoniden gegeben hätte.
Bei den Hechten partizipiere ich etwas von meinem Sohn, welcher ein ausgesprochener Hechtspezialist ist, aber dies ist nur Nebensache.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und deswegen gleich allen, dies anders wollen (und dafür auch ihre (guten) Gründe haben) alle erstmal verbieten..
> 
> Verbieten statt helfen hat die Welt schon immer weiter gebracht......
> 
> Satt das jeweils positive rauszuziehen und sinnvolle Angebote zu machen - verbieten passt scho....



Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass das für alle gelten muss? Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass Guiding per se negativ zu bewerten ist?

Und ja, für den konkreten Fall erachte ich dieses Verbot für gerechtfertigt. Darf ich das nicht? Muss ich mir jetzt auch die Verbandshassbrille kaufen und ununterbrochen tragen?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Auch wenn ich von dem Beruf Guide mal gar nichts halte, zumal mittlerweile sich jeder 2. so nennt,
finde ich jedes Verbot gegen Angler sehr bedenklich.
Stück für Stück darf man immer weniger und unser Hobby wird immer mehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> finde ich jedes Verbot gegen Angler sehr bedenklich.
> Stück für Stück darf man immer weniger und unser Hobby wird immer mehr eingeschränkt.


Begriffen - danke.........


----------



## Purist (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich von dem Beruf Guide mal gar nichts halte, zumal mittlerweile sich jeder 2. so nennt,
> finde ich jedes Verbot gegen Angler sehr bedenklich.



Das ist ein Verbot gegen Angler? Ich denke eher, es ist ein Verbot für sozialen Frieden unter Anglern: Ein Verbot eines Geschäftsmodells einiger weniger, das der Masse an Anglern dort mehr schadet als nützt.


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Anscheinend würde ja hier fast NIEMAND ein Guiding buchen. Deshalb sind die Boddenboote auch voll. Und die guten Angelkutter. Ja ne. Is klar. 

Das ist letztlich NICHTS anderes als Guiding.

Von daher- kassiert die Guides ab, reglementiert es meinetwegen auf Gewässer ab einer gewissen Größe.... aber ein Verbot ist Unsinn.


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Macht doch mal ne Umfrage dazu...

P.S. : Ein Vogel zwitscherte mir, wer der Verursacher hauptsächlich ist. Ja verdammt- denn gebt dem keine Karte und Ruhe is. Der wird nicht schwarz angeln als Guide und wenn doch nicht lange.


----------



## Jose (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Anscheinend würde ja hier fast NIEMAND ein Guiding buchen. Deshalb sind die Boddenboote auch voll. Und die guten Angelkutter. Ja ne. Is klar.
> 
> Das ist letztlich NICHTS anderes als Guiding.
> 
> Von daher- kassiert die Guides ab, reglementiert es meinetwegen auf Gewässer ab einer gewissen Größe.... aber ein Verbot ist Unsinn.



lieber, hast dich vermessen: das sind keine guides, das sind 'event'-provider. und party ist geil, noch geiler als geiz, oder andersrum.

aus mitte festland würde ich die als bodden-kaffe-fahrten-anbieter bezeichnen.

 über den begriff guide sollte mensch mal nachdenken.
im moment seh ich keinen. nur entertainer


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

So so, der Bootsführer bringt dich nicht an den Platz und verrät, welche Köder grade gut laufen. Klar... kein Guiding.

Den Unterschied hätte ich doch gern erklärt...


----------



## Jose (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

kein unterschied: sind ne art von kaffeefahrten ohne kaffee oder halt eventbusreiseunternehmen, eben bloß boot statt bus.

lügt euch doch nicht inne tasche: der angler liegt dem guide doch nur soviel am herzen wie einem unternehmer eben zahlende kunden ebendort liegen.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



vermesser schrieb:


> So so, der Bootsführer bringt dich nicht an den Platz und verrät, welche Köder grade gut laufen. Klar... kein Guiding.
> 
> Den Unterschied hätte ich doch gern erklärt...



Ich bin da bei Dir.
Dies ist ein Verbot welches nicht Kontrollierbar ist.
Das Guiding Angebot in Sachsen- Anhalt wird allenfalls in den Untergrund verschwinden.
Auch wird der Guide keine Erlaubniskarte kaufen müssen. Es reicht den Kunden zu begleiten.
Wer will sowas kontrollieren?
Einfach lächerlich.

Komplizierter wird dies nur wenn mit der Erlaubniskarte auch ein Betretungsrecht eingeräumt wird.

Und da muss man auch nicht irgendwelche Lücken suchen.
Das Verbot ist einfach nicht umsetzbar.
Somit sinnlos.


----------



## wilhelm (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Wir sind ja hier in Deutschland dann geht das wohl nicht mit dem Angelguiding, anderswo fährt man aber gerne hin, siehe auch z.B.http://www.north-guiding.com/meerforelle-guiding
oder nach Norwegen, Kanada, Meeresfischen in die Niederlande zu den Maasplaatsen et cetera pp.
Aber wie schon geschrieben die Begründung für das Verbot macht mir persönlich sehr viel mehr Bauchschmerzen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Guiding ist ja hauptsächlich aus dem Fliegenfischen heraus entstanden, da hier das Klientel mit dem entsprechenden Geldbeutel, wenig Zeit, wenig Ahnung und hohem Erfolgsdruck besonders groß war/ist. Ich erinnere mich jedenfalls nicht daran, dass es vor 20 - 30 Jahren ein Guiding auf was anderes als Salmoniden gegeben hätte



Und 30 Jahre später,zieht es Leute aus höchstwahrscheinlich ähnlichen Gründen zu geführten Tagesseminaren.Nur halt auf andere Ziel-bzw.Modefische.

In der Sache an sich also nicht wirklich verwerflicher als damals.

Man hätte anstatt eines Verbots, gemeinsam und konstruktiv etwas auf die Beine stellen sollen.

Sonst wir doch auch alles bis ins kleinste geregelt.Hier sollte das nicht machbar gewesen sein?

Was hätte objektiv gesehen,gegen eine limitierte Anzahl von Gewässerführern unter dem Dach eines gesonderten und rechtl. abgesichterten Regelwerks gesprochen?

Wegen meiner,bei mehr Bewerbern als Gewässertechnisch vertretbar in einer Art Rotationsverfahren,wer auffällt fliegt sofort und bleibt dauerhaft draussen.Man hätte damit die Guides aus der 
Grauzone aber dafür in eine klar geregelte Aufsicht geholt.


So etwas birgt unter falschen Gegebenheiten sicherlich Risiken und auch Ärger.

Unter dem Dach richtiger Spielregeln,sehe ich das aber durchaus als Chance für alle
Beteiligten.

Nicht immer gleich verteufeln und verbieten.Den gemeinsamen Nenner suchen.Den hätte es auch dort sicher gegeben.

Mit der jetzigen Verbotsvariante,
verlagert man diese unleugbare Bedarfssituation ja nur in andere Territorien.Intelligent gelöst ist das nicht..wirkt eher Hilf-und Ideenlos.

Man bringt z.B. wohl eher Leute durch erlebte und erlernte Praxis in die Vereine bzw.generell ans Wasser,als mit einem 0815 Bierstand,Bratwurst und mehr oder minder langweiligen Vorträgen beim Tag des offenen Vereinsheims oder dem Vereinseigenen Räucherforellenstand auf dem Stadtteilfest.

Neue Zeiten,bedeuten für Kreative Köpfe auch immer die Suche nach neuen Möglichkeiten.

Diese Möglichkeit,dürfte nun die Hände der Berufsfischer und deren Strecken fallen.Und da hat man echt ab und an d.Eindruck,das nur der rollende Rubel zählt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Unter dem Dach richtiger Spielregeln,sehe ich das aber durchaus als Chance für alle
> Beteiligten.
> 
> Nicht immer gleich verteufeln und verbieten.Den gemeinsamen Nenner suchen.Den hätte es auch dort sicher gegeben.
> ...


Mein Reden!
#6#6#6


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Jose schrieb:


> kein unterschied: sind ne art von kaffeefahrten ohne kaffee oder halt eventbusreiseunternehmen, eben bloß boot statt bus.
> 
> lügt euch doch nicht inne tasche: der angler liegt dem guide doch nur soviel am herzen wie einem unternehmer eben zahlende kunden ebendort liegen.



Hat denn einer was anderes behauptet? Ist das verwerflich? Nur Qualität bringt auf Dauer Kunden. Wer seine Kunden dauerhaft zum Fisch und/oder zu neuen Fähigkeiten bringt, bleibt auf dem Markt.


----------



## kati48268 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Immer dasselbe, sobald ein Thema "Angelprofis" tangiert, 
les ich zum Großteil nur noch 'Neid' und 'Hochmut'.

Auwa hatte keine Ahnung, Babs dafür eine Quäkstimme & zu kleine T****, Beyer & Co. fangen nur durch Boot, Hightech & besondere Gewässer, Guides sind nur was für Idioten & dazu Ausbeuter & Abkassierer ...& ich bin sowieso ein viel besserer Angler als alle zusammen.

Aber abends, wenn die Rute in die Ecke gestellt ist,
wird den Göttern des Profi-Fussballs gehuldigt, 
weil sie einem näher stehen als die Tante zu der man danach ins Bett steigt.

Angler sind einfach nur bescheuert.


----------



## Darket (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Jetzt weiß ich wieso der Hänel nach Berlin gezogen ist und sich auf die sehr viel lukrativere Variante des Onlineguidings verlegt hat...


----------



## angler1996 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

meine Sicht der Dinge ist Folgende:
 da werden über Mitgliedsbeiträge über Jahre hinweg Flüsse/ Bäche etc. wieder zum dem gemacht was sie mal waren, da wird in die Aufzucht von Stämmen aus dem Gewässer Geld investiert , da rammeln Leute Jahre lang in ihrer Freizeit rum, um das zu erreichen- wenn genau diese Leute und die Masse der dafür zahlenden Mitglieder, die dann davon profitieren können, wenn genau die beschließen, dass es an genau diesen Gewässern kein Bezahlguiding geben wird, dann ist das deren gutes Recht und als zahlendes Mitglied sage ich dazu - genau das erwarte ich.
 Oder meint Ihr wirklich, dass unsere Salmo-gewässer das auf Dauer aushalten? Das sieht in Sachsen -Anhalt kaum anders aus.
 Wem das nicht passt, kann gern Mitglied in nem Verein werden und mittun:q


----------



## Muckimors (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> können, wenn genau die beschließen, dass es an genau diesen Gewässern kein Bezahlguiding geben wird, dann ist das deren gutes Recht und als zahlendes Mitglied sage ich dazu - genau das erwarte ich.
> :q




Nein, ist definitiv nicht deren "gutes Recht". So ein Verbot ist juristisch gar nicht haltbar. Alle dort versammelten einschlisslich des Guidings besitzen guiltige Erlaubnisscheine und dürfen somit auch in Gruppen angeln. Solange sie nicht gegen das Vermummungsverbot verstoßen  , ist das absolut legitim. Der Guiding "verkauft" in aus separater juristischer Sichtweise "Know-How", daß in keinster Weise mit der Angelei, auch in einer Gruppe in irgendeiner Verbindung steht. Wenn ich mit einem Freund angeln gehe, und der von mir wissen will, warum ich soviele Zander fange und er nicht, und ich ihm sage, ich verrate Dir mein Geheimnis, dafür gibts Du mir 50,- Euro, ist das absolut legitim. Nichts anderes ist Guiding. Juristisch gesehen ist das ein absoluter "Schildbürgerstreich". 

Und gefühlt finde ich persönlich Guiding deshalb ok, weil die Leute dann endlich mal merken, daß wenn sie einen grossen Raubfisch zurücksetzen, deswegen nicht sterben oder verhungern müssen, wovon ja immer noch viel zu viele ausgehen. Solange der Guiding die Kunden nicht zum C&R anstiftet, hat das jeder auf seine Kappe zu nehmen. Und : Wo kein Kläger, da kein Beklagter. Bei solchen Guidings lernen Angler, wie man mit der Kreatur Fisch umgeht, richtig umgeht. 
Unsere Vorgenerationen haben uns ja alle nur vermittelt, daß alles totgeschlagen werden muss, was an den Haken kommt. Und die meisten Fische flogen dann in die Muelltonne. Total anachronistisch und in meinen Augen krank. 

Meine Meinung


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Nein, ist definitiv nicht deren "gutes Recht". So ein Verbot ist juristisch gar nicht haltbar.



Du bist Fachjurist? Interessant. Erkläre uns deine Einschätzung mal genauer, bitte!


----------



## angler1996 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Nein, ist definitiv nicht deren "gutes Recht". So ein Verbot ist juristisch gar nicht haltbar. Alle dort versammelten einschlisslich des Guidings besitzen guiltige Erlaubnisscheine und dürfen somit auch in Gruppen angeln. Solange sie nicht gegen das Vermummungsverbot verstoßen  , ist das absolut legitim. Der Guiding "verkauft" in aus separater juristischer Sichtweise "Know-How", daß in keinster Weise mit der Angelei, auch in einer Gruppe in irgendeiner Verbindung steht. Wenn ich mit einem Freund angeln gehe, und der von mir wissen will, warum ich soviele Zander fange und er nicht, und ich ihm sage, ich verrate Dir mein Geheimnis, dafür gibts Du mir 50,- Euro, ist das absolut legitim. Nichts anderes ist Guiding. Juristisch gesehen ist das ein absoluter "Schildbürgerstreich".
> 
> Und gefühlt finde ich persönlich Guiding deshalb ok, weil die Leute dann endlich mal merken, daß wenn sie einen grossen Raubfisch zurücksetzen, deswegen nicht sterben oder verhungern müssen, wovon ja immer noch viel zu viele ausgehen. Solange der Guiding die Kunden nicht zum C&R anstiftet, hat das jeder auf seine Kappe zu nehmen. Und : Wo kein Kläger, da kein Beklagter. Bei solchen Guidings lernen Angler, wie man mit der Kreatur Fisch umgeht, richtig umgeht.
> Unsere Vorgenerationen haben uns ja alle nur vermittelt, daß alles totgeschlagen werden muss, was an den Haken kommt. Und die meisten Fische flogen dann in die Muelltonne. Total anachronistisch und in meinen Augen krank.
> ...



 was der Verein für Regeln an seinen Gewässern beschließt gilt, solange damit nicht in u.a. gültiges Fischereirecht
 eingegriffen wird, was er für Verhaltensregeln aufstellt ist Vereinssache


----------



## Muckimors (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich bin kein Jurist. Aber die Sache liegt doch auf der Hand. Ein Fahrlehrer benutzt doch auch das öffentliche Straßennetz....um Geld zu verdienen. Son Blödsinn schmettert jedes Amtsgericht gleich vom Tisch. Es sind zwei juristisch voneinander unabhängige Rechtsverhältnisse. Und keines berührt das jeweils andere in seinen Rechten und Pflichten...Einmal das Rechtsverhältnis Gewässer - Angler - Angelerlaubenis. Und das andere Rechtsverhältnis : Ein Angler zeigt einem anderen Angler wie man angelt...gegen Entgelt. Beide Rechtsverhältnisse stehen juristisch unberührt und unabhängig nebeneinander. Und das entscheidende ist, die Teilnehmer innerhalb eines dieser beiden Rechtsgeschäfte haben kein Anrecht in das jeweils andere Rechtsgeschäft mit Verboten einzugreifen....

Und schließlich hat ja jeder Guidingteilnehmer vorher vorm Gewässerverpächter gestanden und um Angelerlaubnis gebeten. Die Antwort wird dann wohl gewesen sein: 

Leg Geld aufn Tisch und Du darfst angeln  Also wo ist das Problem ? 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> was der Verein für Regeln an seinen Gewässern beschließt gilt, solange damit nicht in u.a. gültiges Fischereirecht
> eingegriffen wird, was er für Verhaltensregeln aufstellt ist Vereinssache



Das sind aber keine Verhaltensregeln, sondern ein "hausgemachtes" Verbot gegen gesetzlich bestehendes Angelrecht, und somit wird in gültiges Fischereirecht eingegriffen. Sofern ich meine gültigen Papiere vorweisen kann. Und das werden alle Teilnehmer mit Sicherheit können...Vereinsrecht kann immer nur "nachgiebiges Recht" sein, also darf dem Bürger, hier der Angler nicht in seinen gesetzlichen Mindestrechten benachteiligen. Diese Mindestrechte hat er sich durch Ausbildung und die Bezahlung von Erlaubnisschein erworben. Mit wem er angeln geht oder mit wievielen ist jedermanns persönliche Angelegenheit. Und wenn dieser legitimierte Angler einem Angler separat von diesen Feststellungen 100,- Euro in die Hand drückt, damit er ihm zeigt, wie es geht, ist das absolut ok. Das ist juristisch nicht haltbar, ein solches Verbot.  

Ein Verein kann auch kein Mindestmaß unter dem gesetzlichen festlegen, wohl eines drüber, also nachgiebig. Hier verhält es sich umgekehrt und das ist mit gültigem Recht nicht vereinbar. 

Die Sache kannst Du drehen und wenden wie Du willst...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## angler1996 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

einer der Unterschiede liegt in öffentlich, richtig erkannt,
von nem Verein gepachtete oder gekaufte Gewässer sind nicht öffentlich:m
 Da wird keiner irgendwas schmettern, schon gar nicht der Amtsrichter, sonst geh ich den besuchen an seinem Richtertisch


----------



## Muckimors (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

selbst wenn das Gewässer vom Verein gekauft ist. Der Verein legitimiert durch Bezahlung Angler dazu, an diesem Eigentumsgewässer zu angeln, also im Zweifel ist jeder Guidingteilnehmer legitimiert. Was die Angler dann unter sich vereinbaren, berührt diesen erstgenannten Sachverhalt doch in gar keinster Weise. Der Verein verdient an jedem einzelnen Guidingteilnehmer, der wiederum hält sich an die Angelregeln und alle sind zufrieden. Vielleicht mal das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen : Was für Nachteile entstehen denn dem Gewässerinhaber, wenn einer die anderen 10 Teilnehmer, an denen er ja schon verdient hat,  nochmal zusätzlich abkassiert und dieses Abkassieren auf legitimer zweiseitiger Vereinbarung basiert ? Meiner Meinung nach gar keine Nachteile. Einem Gewässerinhaber der mit der Angelei Geld verdient, bzw. vereinnahmt, muß doch auch wohl klar sein, daß er je mehr Angellizenzen er verkauft, auch umso mehr Besatz kaufen muß oder soll das anders laufen ? |supergri

Die ganze Argumentation in Anlehnung an "Berufsfischerei" und Tierschutzgesetz ist doch schon sehr dünn. Das Tierschultzgesetz gilt für einen Angler genauso, wie für Angler die zu 5 in einem Boot sitzen. Ein Angelguide ist wohl eher ein "Gondolliere" als ein Berufsfischer würde ich zumindest argumentieren wenn ich Richter wäre  

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Du unterstellst also ernsthaft, ein LAV würde so eine Entscheidung vorher nicht juristisch abklären zu lassen?


----------



## angler1996 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> selbst wenn das Gewässer vom Verein gekauft ist. Der Verein legitimiert durch Bezahlung Angler dazu, an diesem Eigentumsgewässer zu angeln, also im Zweifel ist jeder Guidingteilnehmer legitimiert. Was die Angler dann unter sich vereinbaren, berührt diesen erstgenannten Sachverhalt doch in gar keinster Weise. Der Verein verdient an jedem einzelnen Guidingteilnehmer, der wiederum hält sich an die Angelregeln und alle sind zufrieden. Vielleicht mal das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen : Was für Nachteile entstehen denn dem Gewässerinhaber, wenn einer die anderen 10 Teilnehmer, an denen er ja schon verdient hat, nochmal zusätzlich abkassiert und dieses Abkassieren auf legitimer zweiseitiger Vereinbarung basiert ? Meiner Meinung nach gar keine Nachteile. Einem Gewässerinhaber der mit der Angelei Geld verdient, bzw. vereinnahmt, muß doch auch wohl klar sein, daß er je mehr Angellizenzen er verkauft, auch umso mehr Besatz kaufen muß oder soll das anders laufen ? |supergri
> 
> Gruß Muckimors



 ehrlich ? bietest Du das an?
 sorry, aber das ist mir zu viel Gerede, was ein Verein daran "verdient"
 Der Schanden wird ausgeblendet, ansonsten gilt immer noch , was der Verein beschließt-gilt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Das ist doch wieder ein Schildbürgerstreich par Excellence.

Abgesehen davon das Thomas natürlich Recht hat, jedes Verbot ist ein weiterer Sargnagel und sollte daher kritisiert werden.

Auch der Verband pieselt sich doch hier voller Elan ans Bein. 

Denn welcher Schaden entsteht durch das Guiding?  Bezifferbar null. Der Nutzen, weil Angler überhaupt die Gewässer ins Auge fassen und dort hinfahren, konsumieren und Geld da lassen, auch Tageskarten ist doch immens. 
Und wie oft jemand einen Guide beauftragt, ein zwei Tage, und danach mit dem Wissen weitere Tage auf eigene Faust dort angelt,  oder auch wieder kommt.

Zudem wären viele Angeltechniken nicht so weit gereift, wenn es nicht Menschen gäbe, die mit Angeln auch Geld verdienen würden. 

Ich gehöre wirklich nicht zu denjenigen, die die moderne Präsentation der Angelei schätzt. Ich kann mit den "Profis" und möchtergern Profis persönlich nichts anfangen, und wenn ich die Wobblerlutscher und Rutenbeißer heute sehe pack ich mich an den Kopf. 

Aber dennoch bin ich gegen jedwedes  Verbot.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ehrlich ? bietest Du das an?
> sorry, aber das ist mir zu viel Gerede, was ein Verein daran "verdient"
> Der Schanden wird ausgeblendet, ansonsten gilt immer noch , was der Verein beschließt-gilt



Der Schaden dürfte aber ab und an durch 10 oder 20 ungeguidete "Filetjäger" mit Vereinsausweis grösser sein.

Beiträge per "Hau raus was geht" Mentalität zu kompensieren,wäre im Vergleich zum Guiding dann die Scheinheiligere Gewinnabsicht. 

Sicher,was der Verein bestimmt gilt.

Witzigerweise fangen aber einige dieser Bestimmspezis selbst das moppern an,wenn sie an anderen Vereinsgewässern keine Gastkarten
erhalten oder als Gastangler mit div.Einschränkungen zu kämpfen haben.

Das haben dort nämlich deren Vereinsmitglieder so beschlossen.[emoji6] 

Ein wenig mehr Abkehr von St.Florian,würde auch dem Guidingthema gut tun.

Vor allem nicht pauschal verteufeln sondern je nach Gewässer die Pro und Contra Faktoren sachlich betrachten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Testudo schrieb:


> Auch der Verband pieselt sich doch hier voller Elan ans Bein.
> 
> Denn welcher Schaden entsteht durch das Guiding?  Bezifferbar null. Der Nutzen, weil Angler überhaupt die Gewässer ins Auge fassen und dort hinfahren, konsumieren und Geld da lassen, auch Tageskarten ist doch immens.
> Und wie oft jemand einen Guide beauftragt, ein zwei Tage, und danach mit dem Wissen weitere Tage auf eigene Faust dort angelt,  oder auch wieder kommt.


Das is das, was mich so ärgert:
Aus Fisch- und Gewässerneid kommen die Verbanditen mit Guidingverbot und argumentieren auch noch mit der für Angler so tollen Tierschutzscheixxe.....

Innovativ, clever, Angler mitnehmend wäre:
Punkte erarbeiten, wie ein Guiding an den Gewässern aussehen soll, für welche Gewässer Guiding möglich sein sollen, eine extra Guidinglizenz eingeführt (und sich bezahlen lassen).

So hätte man nicht nur die Kontrolle, sondern könnte die sich passenden Guides erstens aussuchen (und evtl. den aktiven, jungen Anglern in den Vereinen was bieten als Zusatzverdienst), zweitens noch als Botschafter fürs Angeln, die Gewässer, die Region nutzen, das Angeln insgesamt stärken und populärer machen, mehr Geld verdienen, und, und, und....

Statt dessen kommen die mit der Angler immer in Schwierigkeiten bringenden Tierschutzschei..... und Hauptsache deswegen mal verbieten - die Geister, die man ruft (verbieten wg. Tierschutz) werden irgendwann auch dem letzten Verbanditen und seinem letzten Zahler noch auf die Füsse fallen............


----------



## vermesser (19. November 2015)

Wo ist denn der SCHADEN für den Verein?? Er kassiert, er hat sagen wir mal 5 Karten verkauft und 5 Leute am Wasser? Ob sich da nun einer "Führer" nennt, ändert am Sachverhalt erst einmal gar nix.

Die Diskussion ist schräg und scheinheilig...die gleichen Leute, die jetzt hier JA schreien fahren dann zum Bodden aufs "Teamboot" oder ähnliches.

Das ganze ist weitaus cleverer lösbar. Und wenn der Auslöser tatsächlich EINER war, der es übertrieben hat, in Schutzzonen unterwegs war und sonstwas...ja denn gebt ihm keine Karte mehr und Ruhe is.

Zumal- die Guidingtouren und -boote entnehmen doch kaum was an Fisch...wenn überhaupt.

Da sind die Leihbootschlächter auf den Bodden beispielsweise schlimmer.


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> was der Verein für Regeln an seinen Gewässern beschließt gilt, solange damit nicht in u.a. gültiges Fischereirecht
> eingegriffen wird, was er für Verhaltensregeln aufstellt ist Vereinssache



Sein Gewässer?? Ich schrieb bereits: zu 99% sind nur die Fischereirechte und ein Uferbetretungsrecht gepachtet.

Sollte der Verband aber wahrlich Eigentümer des Gewässers sein, muss ich Dir Recht geben.
Dann muss er es wahrscheinlich sogar befrieden.


----------



## Purist (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der SCHADEN für den Verein?? Er kassiert, er hat sagen wir mal 5 Karten verkauft und 5 Leute am Wasser?



Bei wievielen von den 5 ist das Guiding von Erfolg gekrönt? Sollten die noch einmal kommen, spielt der Guide dann schon keine Rolle mehr, dafür sind Kumpels dabei- muss alles kein Problem sein, völlig richtig. Wäre da nicht das Image, das manche Guides über bestimmte Gewässer in die Welt hinaus posaunen um damit für ihre Zwecke zu werben, dazu gehören Trophäenfotos. Und dann kommt natürlich noch die Masse an Mitgliedern hinzu, denen man das erklären darf, warum diese Wenigen mit Vereinsmitteln ihr Brot- oder Zubrot verdienen dürfen.



vermesser schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist schräg und scheinheilig...die gleichen Leute, die jetzt hier JA schreien fahren dann zum Bodden aufs "Teamboot" oder ähnliches.



Bei Kutterfahrten auf See wäre ich noch dabei, Teamboote sind nichts für mich. |rolleyes



vermesser schrieb:


> Zumal- die Guidingtouren und -boote entnehmen doch kaum was an Fisch...wenn überhaupt.



Was sagt dazu die Vereinssatzung, bzw. die Landesfischereiordnung? Garantieren Guides die Nichtentnahme? Nö, damit würden sie sich angreifbar machen.. 



vermesser schrieb:


> Da sind die Leihbootschlächter auf den Bodden beispielsweise schlimmer.



Die bösen bösen Schlächter, immer die gleiche Suppe mit dem Neid.. Um den geht's doch nicht, auch wenn Kati damit Argumente totschlagen will.  

Ich kann Thomas und Franz auch hier verstehen, schließlich sind auch Guides Werbekunden dieser Seite, aber ich muss deren Meinung nicht teilen, dass man unser aller Hobby, inkl. unserer Vereine mit den Leistungen ihrer Mitglieder, dem totalen Ausverkauf preiszugeben hat.


----------



## silversurfer81 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

ganz ehrlich? wenn ich einige meinungen und antworten hier lese, bekomme ich das kalte kotzen. ich hoffe, einige welche ihre blockwartmentalität hier in die welt hinausposaunen haben in keinster weise leitende funktionen in den vereinen inne. ihr seid der untergang des angelns mit eurer engstirnigen sichtweise. nur eure meinung zählt u angler, welche sich nen guide buchen, sind angler zweiter klasse u sowieso unfähig. ja nee ist klar... was ist dann der freier bei ner _[entschärft]_? _[entschärft]_ zweiter klasse, oder einer der spaß haben will u sich dafür die dienstleistung bucht?
es braucht keinen dafv um die angelei zu beerdigen, dafür brauchts bur neider und betonköppe wie einige user hier...
ich wünsche euch auch, nie vom tourismus abhängig zu sein. dort wird nämlich auch mit 'allgemeingut' wie ihr es nennt privat kasse gemacht. also dürft ihr auch nicht in den urlaub fahren. dort machen leute z.b. kasse mit der natur, welche euch so am herzen liegt...

gruß

stefan


----------



## Andal (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Respekt. Ich dachte nicht, dass man das Niveau der Diskussion noch weiter absenken kann. Aber siehe da, ein bisserl was geht immer.


----------



## ayron (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> ...



#6

Klar ist man mopperig, wenn man nen Guide auf seinen Spots sitzen hat. Verstehe ich. Aber es gibt viele Leute, die es wirklich  nutzen und gebrauchen können.
Finde auch, dass es eine Normale Dienstleistung ist. Dass Allgemeingut genutzt wird - ja klar aber wann nicht? Jeder nutzt doch irgendwie die gegebene Infrastruktur für sein Geschäft. Bezahlt wird sie halt über diverse Abgaben - von Allen.
Jetzt noch nen Beispiel: Finanz- u. Steuerberater.... Auch verbieten? Die zeigen dir auch nur, wie man am "meisten" rausholt.|thinkerg:


----------



## silversurfer81 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

@andal: seine als die einzig wahre sichtweise den anderen aufzwingen zu wollen und pauschal alles zu verbieten bzw dazu zu applaudieren ist senken des niveaus. denk mal drüber nach. bisher schätzte ich deine beiträge in den foren durchaus sehr. einige deiner kommentare hier bringen das aber mehr und mehr ins wanken. unter anderem vermittelst du den eindruck auf einem recht hohen ross der weisheit zu sitzen. sollte das nicht deine absicht sein, ok. aber es kommt sicher nicht nur bei mir so an.

gruß

stefan


----------



## ronram (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Wieso sind die Fische eigentlich Allgemeingut? :-D:-D

Ich dachte da gäbe es ganz klare Eigentumsverhältnisse. [emoji14]

Von dem Gut "Fisch" kann und wird man doch ausgeschlossen...Über die Ausgabe und Limitierung der Fischereierlaubnisscheine.

Ist doch nichts, was frei und unbeschränkt jedem zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Jungs, cool bleiben. 

Ist halt so bei einer Diskussion, dass es unterschiedliche Sichtweisen gibt. 

Bei aller Meinungsverschiedenheit und Emotionalität die dieses Thema hergeben müssen wir trotzdem darauf achten das nicht auf die persönliche Ebene runterzubrechen. 

Also keine persönliche Anmache und Kleinkriege hier abfahren, sonst kommt der Kontrolleur und entzieht den Erlaubnisschein


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



ronram schrieb:


> Wieso sind die Fische eigentlich Allgemeingut? :-D:-D
> 
> Ich dachte da gäbe es ganz klare Eigentumsverhältnisse. [emoji14]
> 
> Von dem Gut "Fisch" kann und wird man doch ausgeschlossen...Über die Ausgabe und Limitierung der Fischereierlaubnisscheine.




Der Guide verkauft ja auch keine Fische, sondern nur Wissen.  |supergri|rolleyes


----------



## warenandi (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Unsere Vorgenerationen haben uns ja alle nur vermittelt, daß alles totgeschlagen werden muss, was an den Haken kommt. Und die meisten Fische flogen dann in die Muelltonne. Total anachronistisch und in meinen Augen krank.



Gehe doch bitte nur von deinen "Vorgenerationen" oder deiner eigenen Jugend aus und ziehe so nicht alle über einen Kamm.

Der Reiz am Angeln, so wie es schon weiter vorne erwähnt worden ist, besteht doch bei vielen eben darin sich die Kenntnis eines Gewässers selbst zu erarbeiten. 
Aber das sind eben nicht alle. 
Jeder so wie er es für richtig hält. Leben und Leben lassen. Das ist das, was der Staat oder Verband oder oder oder noch nicht richtig verstanden haben.

Ich persönlich habe einen Guide noch nie in Anspruch genommen, war aber schon des öfteren auf einen Kutter zum Dorschangeln. Für mich persönlich hat das nichts mit Guiding zu tun. Es wird Geld kassiert. Und bei einigen nicht wenig. Auch bringen sie einen in der Regel zum Fisch. Trotzdem für mich kein Guiding. Mir erklärt keiner wie ich zu angeln habe. Mit welchem Köder in welcher Tiefe zu welcher Zeit etc.... 
Jetzt kommen dann bestimmt wieder Meinungen das dass denn ein ganz schlechter Kutter ist. Nein, die lassen da einen machen und selbst ausprobieren und Erfahrungen sammeln.
Egal. 
Ich bin prinzipiell nicht gegen das Guiding. Die können einen schon noch gut was beibringen. Und wer es nutzen möchte, soll das machen. 
Soetwas wieder zu verbieten.#d 
Da finden sich wieder andere Schlupflöcher und dann kommt es zu noch mehr Einschränkungen. Und irgendwann steht dann an jedem See eine Wachmannschaft die aufpasst das man alles richtig macht.

Keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll!

P.S.: ich will endlich wieder ans Wasser. Zweimal diesen Monat ist zu wenig!:c


----------



## ronram (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich meine ja nur...hier wird immer wieder geschrieben, dass Fische quasi allen gehören. 
Ist ja nicht so.

Unter die Straßenlaterne kann man sich stellen und das Licht konsumieren bis  einer von beiden aufgibt. Das Licht ist ein Gut, welches der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung steht.

Aber die Fische doch nicht.
Die kann der Fischereiberechtigte in seinen Besitz bringen, wenn er das will. Sein Recht.
Er kann es aber auch weiter veräußern. An den Angler z.B.
Und er, der Fischereiberechtigte, kann festlegen wie, wann, wo, womit und überhaupt unter welchen Bedingungen das der Angler darf. Das erkennt der Angler sogar mit seiner Unterschrift an. Gefällt ihm das nicht, kauft er sich keine Karte.

Will der Fischereiberechtigte also nicht, dass jemand durch die Ausübung der Angelei an "seinen" Gewässern einen unmittelbaren finanziellen Vorteil erzielt, tja, dann ist das halt so.
Wieso sollte das juristisch fragwürdig sein? So ein Quatsch.
Ist der Fang nur zum Eigenbedarf Teil des Fischereierlaubnisvertrags, dann ist er das. Und schließt er eine kommerzielle Nutzung aus, dann ist das auch so. 

Wie man das persönlich sieht ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## ayron (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich meine ja nur...hier wird immer wieder geschrieben, dass Fische quasi allen gehören.
> Ist ja nicht so.
> 
> Unter die Straßenlaterne kann man sich stellen und das Licht konsumieren bis  einer von beiden aufgibt. Das Licht ist ein Gut, welches der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung steht.
> ...



Ich glaub Allgemeinheit bezog sich hier auf alle zahlenden Mitglieder und Karteninhaber.


----------



## ronram (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Bisher war es ja wohl erlaubt, das Guiding. Jetzt nicht mehr.
Manche hier haben von Guides geschrieben, die es irgendwie übertrieben haben...

Kann man dazu mehr erfahren?
Fände ich sehr interessant. 
So ein Verbot kommt doch (wahrscheinlich) nicht aus Spaß an der Freude oder Langeweile. 

Oder?


----------



## ronram (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



ayron schrieb:


> Ich glaub Allgemeinheit bezog sich hier auf alle zahlenden Mitglieder und Karteninhaber.


Ah ja, das könnte sein. Dann habe ich wohl in eine falsche Richtung gedacht.
Das Wort "Gut" weckt zu viel auf :-D.

Und Verbote, die nur schwierig oder gar nicht durchgesetzt werden können..tja..erfüllen ihren Zweck doch nur auf dem Papier.
Sind also nutzlos. 
Wer von dem Verbot betroffen ist zu seinem Nachteil, der wird zusehen, dass er das Verbot umgeht...oder ignoriert. Ideen kamen ja hier im Thread schon zahlreich.  :-D


Ich glaube der Angler9999 hat was von einer Gebühr geschrieben. Das wäre sehr viel sinnvoller. Also in dem Sinne, dass man die negativen Effekte von Guidings (welche das auch vor Ort sein mögen) ausgleichen will.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> @andal: seine als die einzig wahre sichtweise den anderen aufzwingen zu wollen und pauschal alles zu verbieten bzw dazu zu applaudieren ist senken des niveaus. denk mal drüber nach. bisher schätzte ich deine beiträge in den foren durchaus sehr. einige deiner kommentare hier bringen das aber mehr und mehr ins wanken.



Wir reden hier über eine mehrheitliche Entscheidung einer Gemeinschaft gegen die sehr autonome Vorgehensweise einiger ganz weniger. Das entspricht genau dem demokratischen Grundsatz, wonach das Allgemeinwohl dem Einzelwohl übergeordnet ist. Das finde ich in Ordnung, auch wenn man es in die Rubrik "wieder ein neues Verbot" einzuordnen hat. Es gibt auch durchaus sinnvolle Verbote. Es glaubt doch wohl keiner, dass wir keine Verbote, neue Verbote hätten, wäre statt der aktuellen Verbände nun plötzlich deren Opposition am Ruder?

Der LAV S/A hat einem rein auf Kommerz und Eigenbestrahlung ausgerichteten Zirkus einen Riegel vorgeschoben, ein lokales Problem mit einer flächendeckenden Maßnahme beseitigt. So wie das seine Mitglieder in einer Abstimmung beschlossen haben. Ob sich daraus weiterführende Entwicklungen ergeben, oder nicht, ist reine Kaffeesatzleserei. Möglichkeiten gäbe es durchaus...!

Ich zwinge aber niemandem auf, es so zu sehen, wie ich es sehe. Ebenso wenig, wie ich mich einer gewissen Meinung unterordnen möchte und werde.



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> unter anderem vermittelst du den eindruck auf einem recht hohen ross der weisheit zu sitzen. sollte das nicht deine absicht sein, ok. aber es kommt sicher nicht nur bei mir so an.



Ich sitze auf gar keinem Ross. Ich sag nur das und zwar unverblümt, was ich mir denke. Und von einer Weisheit bin ich mindestens so weit entfernt, wie das ganze Forum zusammen. Wer das nun wie aufnimmt, ist nicht mehr in meiner Verantwortung.


----------



## silversurfer81 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

ist das wirklich eine 'mehrheitliche entscheidung', oder ein unkontrollierter, vorschneller und übereilter kurzschluss einiger weniger?

gruß

stefan


----------



## magi (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Auch wenn ich selbst kein großer Guidingfan bin, ist die Argumentation bezgl. Nutzung des Gewässers als Gewerbefläche bzw. die Bereicherung an dem Gewässer durch den Guide als generelle Aussage zumindest fragwürdig. Mich würde da echt mal die Differenzierung auf Basis der rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen interessieren. Vielleicht fühlt sich ja ein (Hobby-)Jurist berufen diesen Sachverhalt mal darzulegen - zumindest für Sachsen-Anhalt. In meinen Augen wird da auch ne Dienstleistung verkauft, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Die eigentliche Fischereiausübung ist durch den Vertrag zwischen den Anglern (Guide + Kunden) und dem Pächter/Eigentümer der allgemeinen Fischereirechte gegeben. Alle beteiligten Angler haben auch gleiche Rechte bzw. Pflichten. Da unterscheidet sich der Guide nicht von seinem Kunden!

Ich glaube die Reglementierung basiert eher auf die gängige C&R-Praxis bzw. die seeehr selektiv geduldete Entnahme. Da muss sich dann keiner wundern, wenn das an allen Ecken groß propagiert wird.

Hoffe dennoch, dass das Beispiel Sachsen-Anhalt keine Schule macht, sondern, wie schon angesprochen, Maßnahmen und Möglichkeiten in gemeinsamer Absprache erarbeitet werden, sodass alle Beteiligten durch angebotene Guidings profitieren könnten.


----------



## gründler (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Statt hier soviel Energie in ""Sinnloses"" zu schreiben,setzt euch lieber für bessere Vereins und Verbandsarbeit ein gegen Petra und das was auf uns zu kommt.....

Ach nee ich vergaß.... das ja mit Arbeit verbunden...std.lang hier schreiben und lesen natürlich nicht.

#6


----------



## Andal (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> ist das wirklich eine 'mehrheitliche entscheidung', oder ein unkontrollierter, vorschneller und übereilter kurzschluss einiger weniger?



Gemäß der Verlautbarung wurde den Vereinen des LAV das Problem und die Maßnahme vorgetragen. Da muss sogar so zeitgerecht geschehen sein, dass die besagten Guides noch versucht haben sollen, auf die Abstimmungen in den Vereinen Einfluss zu nehmen. Wie ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt. Das wurde im anderen Forum nicht berichtet. Dann gaben die Vereine ihr Votum ab und der LAV setzte das Verbot in Kraft. Oder hätte man zu Magdeburg zur Handabstimmung und zum Schwur rufen müssen?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

An sich ist es doch ziemlich einfach: es ist die Verantwortung des Guides, sich ins Benehmen zu setzen mit den Rechteinhabern. Einigt er sich, hat er unter Umständen sogar einen weiteren Vertriebsweg. Unterlässt er es, muss er sich nicht wundern, wenn ihm ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht wird.


----------



## Revilo62 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Der LV hat doch jahrelang das Treiben toleriert, ist doch keine
Erscheinung aus jüngsten Tagen, einige Guides machen es doch schon einige Zeit.
Es muss doch ein Konflikt sein, der schon länger schwelt.
Da kann man sich doch auch mal die Frage stellen, warum sind beide Seiten nicht aufeinander zugegangen und haben Lösungen gesucht, im Wissen der Handlungsstärke des Verbandes, was auch gleichzeitig in der Art und Weise seine Schwäche ist, hätte der Schritt von den Guides gesucht werden sollen, zumal es hier um ihren Lebensunterhalt geht.
In anderen Foren wurde ja das Beispiel der Müritzfischer aufgezeigt, ab dem nächsten Jahr Guiding-Lizenzen zu vergeben, als Qualitätssiegel u.a. für Nachhaltigkeit und sicherlich ist eine gewisse Einschränkung des "Wildwuchses"
nichtabzustreiten, ein guter Ansatz, aber auch unter gänzlich anderen Voraussetzungen .

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> An sich ist es doch ziemlich einfach: es ist die Verantwortung des Guides, sich ins Benehmen zu setzen mit den Rechteinhabern. Einigt er sich, hat er unter Umständen sogar einen weiteren Vertriebsweg. Unterlässt er es, muss er sich nicht wundern, wenn ihm ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht wird.



So weit denken aber in diesem Geschäft nicht alle. Darum gibts eben auch Probleme.


----------



## thomas1602 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Mal eine Frage zwischendurch, für jemanden der völlig unerfahren mit Guides ist:

Was haben die gemacht, wenn ihr schreibt, sie haben es übertrieben? 

Um was für Gewässer geht es hauptsächlich, Salmoniden, Elbe?

Was gibt es für Probleme mit den Guides?


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich von dem Beruf Guide mal gar nichts halte, zumal mittlerweile sich jeder 2. so nennt,
> finde ich* jedes Verbot gegen Angler sehr bedenklich.*
> Stück für Stück darf man immer weniger und unser Hobby wird immer mehr eingeschränkt.



Moin,

es geht nicht um Angler, sondern um Guides.

*Ein Guide ist kein Angler.*

Ein Guide ist nichts anderes, als ein *selbstständiger Berufsfischer.*

Ein normaler Angler, der zum Eigenbedarf angelt, kann dies jederzeit ohne Guide ausüben.

Die Geschäftsgrundlage eines Guides ist das Vermitteln von Drillspass und Fisch .

Der Gast will Fische fangen.

Kein Gast wird einen Guide wählen, wenn der erfolg unwahrscheinlich ist.

Wie erhält der Guide seinen geschäftlichen Erfolg?

Jeder gefangene Fisch, anschliessend zurück im Wasser ist sein zukünftiges Kapital, welches wieder gefangen werden kann ... Geschäftsgrundlage für zukünftige Erfolge.

*Viel* gefangen werden muss aber auch !

Erkennt man das aufkommende (rechtliche) Problem?

Vom "ethischen" , waidgerechten möchte ich erstmal nicht sprechen.

Zielfisch gefangen - Höchtfangmenge erreicht - Abbruch des Guidings?

Das böse Wortspiel mit dem C und dem R im Blick?

Rechtliche Betrachtung unkompliziert ?

Davon ab:
Ulkig, wenn selbst ein (chef) Redakteur einer großen Boulevard-angelzeitung kolpoltiert : "Geguidete Fische zählen nicht" |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## vermesser (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> "Geguidete Fische zählen nicht"



So so- zählen dann auch Fische nicht, die ich fange, weil mich ein Kumpel mit seinem Boot an seinen Spot karrt und mir den Topköder in die Hand drückt?? Is ja unentgeltliches Guiding...ach nee, auch nicht...ich bezahl ihm zumindest Sprit plus x ...hmm.

Freu mich trotzdem über die Fänge dabei...Sorry, bin so simpel gestrickt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

"Geguidete Fische zählen nicht" war Aussage des Redakteurs,

ich bin da völlig außen vor.

Guiding kommt für mich in keinster Weise in Frage - Gemeinschaftsfischen mit Angelfreunden aber sehr wohl.

Vorwürfe aktuell und aus  der Vergangenheit an einzelne sogn. Guides - selbstverständlich "namenlos" :

Fischen ohne gültige (Hafen) Jahreskarte.

Unerlaubtes Fischen vom Boot (NRW).

Unerlaubtes Fischen vom Boot auf einer für Angler gesperrten Wasserstrasse (Land Bremen).

Vorsätzliches C+R.

Fischen in ausgewiesenen Schongebieten.

Verstösse gegen das TSchG.

Bspw.Fischen auf Trophäenfische ohne jegliche Verwertungsabsicht.

Nicht offengelegte Einnahmen aus selbstst. Tätigkeit.
etc?

R.S.


----------



## Revilo62 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, warum z.B. die Müritzfischer über ein neues Guidingkonzept ab 2016 ( verbindlich) entschieden haben ( als kommerzieller Bewirtschafter), wenn es doch so gar keine Probleme damit geben soll ?

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, warum z.B. die Müritzfischer über ein neues Guidingkonzept ab 2016 ( verbindlich) entschieden haben ( als kommerzieller Bewirtschafter), wenn es doch so gar keine Probleme damit geben soll ?
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Das wurde doch nebenan ausführlich erklärt.


----------



## Revilo62 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Weiss ich doch, hab`s doch gelesen ....
im Zusammenhang mit den Bemerkungen von Rheinspezi
scheint es doch nicht so unproblematisch zu sein, das Guiding, wie manche meinen ... sicher nur die dunkel pigmentierten Schafe

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## magi (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Die Müritzfischer haben durch die Einführung ihres "Küchenfensters" eigentlich zunächst mal eine gute Grundlage geschaffen, das Guiding in (vermutlich) noch größerem Maßstab kommerziell aufleben zu lassen... TSG durch wissenschaftlich gestützten "Hegeplan/-maßnahme - oder was auch immer z.T. ausgehebelt. Ist zumindest clever aus ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten


----------



## Revilo62 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

ist aber über jahrelange Arbeit mit allen Beteiligten gewachsen, inkl. des Gesetzgebers in McPom,
komisch nur, dass es bei denen geht, und bei den organisierten Anglern eben nicht, obwohl der oberste Fischer auch noch der oberste organisierte Angler ist ;+

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Erstens herrschen an der riesigen Müritz ganz andere Bedingungen, als den sehr kleinen Brennpunkten in Magdeburg und zweitens sind die Müritzfischer ein gewerbliches Unternehmen. Zwei Paar komplett unterschiedliche Schuhe. Seriös nicht miteinander zu vergleichen.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Auch unter den Guides dürfte doch langsam die Erkenntnis reifen, dass die seriös arbeitenden Anbieter zunehmend unter einer Art Desperados zu leiden haben. Man muss ja nun aus dem Begriff Angelguide nicht gleich einen Ausbildungsberuf machen. Aber der Zusammenschluss in einer Art Interessenvertretung, quasi einem Berufsverband, wäre doch eine Möglichkeit sich entsprechend darzustellen. Dem Kunden würde das eine gewisse Transparenz und Planungssicherheit geben. Den frei wütenden Leuten, die sich dann noch Guide nennen, das Wasser abgraben. Zusätzlich wäre es auch einfacher gemeinsam mit den Rechts- und Gewässerinhabern ein für alle Seiten tragbares Gerüst zu schaffen.

Bei Skischulen funktioniert das ja schon seit Jahrzehnten. Sie sind im DSLV vereint, bilden standardisiert aus und sie betreiben ihr Gewerbe auch auf den Flächen anderer. So ein Modell ist doch übertragbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Es ist und bleibt ganz einfach:
Auch wenns schwarze Schafe unter den Guides geben sollte, ist der Verband schlicht bescheuert, sowas mit (weder kontrollier- noch durchsetzbaren) Verboten unter Hinweis auf Tierschutz regeln zu wollen.

Statt selber Lizenzen für Guidings auszugeben, unter definierten Bedingungen zur Förderung des Angelns als solchem, wie auch der Region und der Gewässer.

Um damit auch Angeln insgesamt populärer zu machen, mehr Leute zum, Angeln zu kriegen und  dann auch in Vereine/Verbände...

Wird sicher eher mit einer positiven Grundhaltung gegenüber solchen Angeboten geschafft als mit immer neuen Verboten und Einschränkungen.

Aber was solls - die Verbanditen wissen schon was sie tun, oder?

Das einzige was sie scheinbar wirklich können:
Verbieten..........


----------



## silversurfer81 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

@Thomas: DANKE!!!!!!!!

gruß

stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich stell mir gerade so ne Kontrolle vor, wenn ein Kontrolletti dann 3 oder 4 Angler gegenüber steht:
Ist einer von euch Guide?
Oder die anderen Kunden eines Guides?
Und habt ihr gerade ein Guiding oder geht ihr nur zusammen angeln?

Wie da ein Guiding bewiesen werden soll, würd mich echt mal interessieren.
Ebenso die Definition des Verbandes für Guiding (glaube nicht, dass die sich da Gedanken gemacht haben).

Und wären dann kostenpflichtige Schulungen eines Vereines auch Guiding?

Wieso dürfen teilweise gewerbliche Angelschulen auf theoretische Prüfung vorbereiten (je nach Bundesland mit Segnung des Verbandes, der dann die Prüfung abnimmt und kassiert), man darf aber niemand praktisch beim Angeln helfen?

Gibt nem Bürokrateutonen ein kleines Ämtchen in Verein oder Verband...............................................................................
........................................................................................


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Andal schrieb:


> De jure und de facto sind nur ganz selten ein und das selbe.
> 
> Und ich sage es nochmal. Im konkreten Fall geht es um die Reaktion auf das Verhalten einiger ganz weniger, die offensichtlich das Maß verloren haben.


 

Dann ist es peinlich genug das ein generelles verbot ausgesprochen wird, anstatt denjenigen einfach die karte zu entziehen-fertig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Dann ist es peinlich genug das ein generelles verbot ausgesprochen wird, anstatt denjenigen einfach die karte zu entziehen-fertig.


Nicht (nur) peinlich - bescheuert..............


----------



## Andal (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Dann ist es peinlich genug das ein generelles verbot ausgesprochen wird, anstatt denjenigen einfach die karte zu entziehen-fertig.



Zum wiederholten mal: Das war das Ergebnis einer ganz demorkatischen Abstimmung der Vereine innerhalb eins LAV. Und es betrifft ja eh nur ein paar Brennpunkte und einige wenige Erwerbsangler. Im Rest des Geltungsbereichs spielt es ja sowieso keine Rolle, da finden diese "Volxfeste" ja auch nicht statt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Mir fallen viele demokratische Entscheidungen ein, die ich dumm finde und dafür habe ich auch meistens gute Gründe. Und wenn man gute Gründe dafür hat, so muss man das doch auch sagen dürfen.

Ich habe oftmals gedacht, der Thomas sei besessen von seiner Sicht auf die Verbände. Mag sein das er das  ist, aber gute Gründe dafür liefern die Offiziellen alle Nase lang.

Ich bin davon überzeugt, das die Betrachtungsweise auch in den verschiedenen Generationen unterschiedlich ist und junge Leute sind in den Verbänden ja nur in homöopathischen Dosen vorzufinden. In Ämtern noch weniger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe oftmals gedacht, der Thomas sei besessen von seiner Sicht auf die Verbände. Mag sein das er das  ist, aber gute Gründe dafür liefern die Offiziellen alle Nase lang.




Danke ;-)))


----------



## vermesser (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

So ein Unsinn. In den Ostverbänden sind auch fast alle Jungen. Weil die Verbände einfach viele Gewässer haben.

In den Ämtern weniger, das stimmt.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Testudo schrieb:


> Mir fallen viele demokratische Entscheidungen ein, die ich dumm finde und dafür habe ich auch meistens gute Gründe.



Wie anders, als eben demokratisch, sollte man es denn sonst machen? In jedem Bundesland einen Angelkönig proklamieren, der dann von Petrus' Gnaden in aller Herrlichkeit regiert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



magi schrieb:


> Die Müritzfischer haben durch die Einführung ihres "Küchenfensters" eigentlich zunächst mal eine gute Grundlage geschaffen, das Guiding in (vermutlich) noch größerem Maßstab kommerziell aufleben zu lassen... TSG durch wissenschaftlich gestützten "Hegeplan/-maßnahme - oder was auch immer z.T. ausgehebelt. Ist zumindest clever aus ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten


Mir werden Berufsfischer (Profis) als Bewirtschafter auch immer sympathischer (http://www.mueritzfischer.de/angeln/gefuehrte-angeltouren/, vielleicht nimmts ja der eine oder andere Berufsfischer aus Sachsen-Anhalt zum Vorbild und zeigt den Verbanditen was Dienstleistung und Gastfreundschaft bringen kann.. ) , wenn man das mit dem Murks der selbsternannten Angelkönige aus den Verbanditenreihen (Amateure) vergleicht, die ihre Abnickerherde zu jedem Schei...... zu bringen scheinen..


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade so ne Kontrolle vor, wenn ein Kontrolletti dann 3 oder 4 Angler gegenüber steht:
> Ist einer von euch Guide?
> Oder die anderen Kunden eines Guides?
> Und habt ihr gerade ein Guiding oder geht ihr nur zusammen angeln?
> ...




Zeigt doch mal eure Gewerbescheine.
Guidingvertrag bitte auch. 

:q

Ups, Kontrolletti darf nur Fischereischeine prüfen.

Es erfolgt der Entzug bzw. die Verweigerung der Erlaubnisscheine auf Grund eines Verdachtes. 
Vorverurteilung auch bei einem Freundschaftsdienst.
Null Beweise Seitens des LV.


----------



## Revilo62 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



vermesser schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn. In den Ostverbänden sind auch fast alle Jungen. Weil die Verbände einfach viele Gewässer haben.
> 
> In den Ämtern weniger, das stimmt.



Ursache dafür ist, dass die Mitgliedschaft eher Mittel zum Zweck ist, Mitgliedschaft = Angelschein für viele Gewässer,
Vereinsleben = nein Danke, sollen die doch machen, die Bock drauf haben

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber der Zusammenschluss in einer Art Interessenvertretung, quasi einem Berufsverband, wäre doch eine Möglichkeit sich entsprechend darzustellen. Dem Kunden würde das eine gewisse Transparenz und Planungssicherheit geben. Den frei wütenden Leuten, die sich dann noch Guide nennen, das Wasser abgraben. Zusätzlich wäre es auch einfacher gemeinsam mit den Rechts- und Gewässerinhabern ein für alle Seiten tragbares Gerüst zu schaffen.



[emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] 

Btw..müssen(!) da in div. Ländern auf d.Globus, offiziell tätige Angelguides nicht sogar eine Art Zertifizierung nachweisen?

So gut sich deine Idee anhört..aber ich befürchte mal,das selbst eine D-Light Variante davon nach  Möglichkeit torpediert werden würde.Und zu den übl.Verdächtigen
zähle ich da auch den einen oder anderen Verband.

Es würde z.B. ja auch davon abhängen,inwieweit da bei den versch. LV der Interpretations-
rahmen zu..nennen wir es mal "heiklen Themen" ausfällt.Gibt dazu ja unterschiedliche Ansichten.
(Ausser evtl.bei Dr.Spahn[emoji28] )

Nur sollte man seitens der Verantwortlichen dabei tunlichst nicht übersehen,das Verbote immer nur so wirksam wie die dahinter
stehenden Kontrollen sind und man gewisse Marktentwicklungen nicht einfach wie eine lästige Fliege vom Tisch wischen kann..geschweige ignorieren.

Niemand der Befürworter wünscht sich ein Guiding um jeden Preis..

Eher ein angepasstes und sachliches Augenmass für die Realität.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Solange Guides oder die sich dafür halten, in rechtlichen Grauzonen agieren oder sogar Gesetze überschreiten, wird es auffallen und "die" Guides oder "die" Profis werden darunter zu leiden haben.

Ich sehe es so, dass durch das Verbot in erster Linie ein Zeichen gesetzt werden sollte.

Es muss Vorgänge gegeben haben, Verfehlungen, die zu diesen Maßnahmen geführt haben.

Alle Beteiligten der Angelszene wurden durch eine entsprechende Berichterstattung über das Trophäenangeln in irgendeiner Form sensibilisiert.

Nun werden unerwünschte Handlungen durch Sanktionen - die Alle betreffen, auch die "Guten" - bestraft.

Schlimm sind nicht die Sanktionen an sich, sondern die Verfehlungen der Verursacher !

Der schwarze Peter liegt nunmal nach dem Verursacherprinzip bei den wenigen Dumpfbacken, die sich schon immer für besonders schlau hielten und ihr Ding einfach durchzogen.

Ich denke, es sollte darauf hinauslaufen, bekannten Gesichtern dieser Gruppe einfach die Tageskarte zu verweigern und sie ggf. aus dem Verein zu entlassen.

Dann hat sich die Sache für dieses Gewässer erledigt.

Interessant übrigens in diesem Zusammenhang, dass ein Duo bekannter "Profi Blinkerer" () der Zugang zu mindestens einem kölner Vereinsgewässer bereits verwehrt wurde.

Es klappt also auch ohne generelles Verbot , schwarze Schafe auszugrenzen.

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Es klappt also auch ohne generelles Verbot , schwarze Schafe auszugrenzen.
> 
> R.S.


Eben.......................


----------



## ronram (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Generelle Verbote erlassen sich aber einfacher und man kann leichter behaupten ja etwas getan zu haben.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Wenn man so einen Versuch nicht wagt, wird man es nie wissen. Wünschenswert wäre es und noch wünschenswerter, wenn ma dazu die Hassbrillen abnehmen würde. Immer das Mantra zu beten "mit denen ist eh nicht zu reden", ist sicherlich keine Basis. Ebenso wenig die Vorverurteilung, dass die ja sowieso querschießen.


----------



## harzer-bub (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Mal was "nettes" über die "Guides" aus einem anderen Forum, brandaktuell

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=87&t=20613


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hat erstens hier nix mit dem Thema als solchem zu tun (da Schlesig Holstein und kein Verbandsgewäser, Thema hier ist Guidingverbot durch Verband in Sachsen Anhalt an Verbandsgewässern), und das regelt der Markt dann eh. 
Schlechte Leistung wird sich nie langfristig halten.

Damit wieder zurück zum Thema:
Guidingverbot durch Verband in Sachsen Anhalt


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich weiss nicht wo man bei einem angemeldeten Gewerbe als Angelguide eine rechtliche Grauzone erkennen kann.
Vorausgesetzt der Guide fällt unter Gewerbe.

Schon mal was von Freiberufler oder Freier Beruf gehört?


----------



## Matthias_R (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wo man bei einem angemeldeten Gewerbe als Angelguide eine rechtliche Grauzone erkennen kann.
> 
> Schon mal was von Freiberufler gehört?


 
Oh, ich erkenne reichlich Grauzonen. Es fängt schon bei den Bootsführerscheinen an. Darf ich, wenn ich das gewerblich betreibe, jemanden mitnehmen, wenn ich nur einen SBF habe?

Und das eine oder andere mal habe ich mir schonmal was zeigen lassen (mir den einen oder anderen Tag Guiding gegönnt). So rein vom Anglerischen war es sehr ok, und der Umgang mit dem Fisch (sowohl bei Entnahme als auch beim Zurücksetzen) war vorbildhaft. Die Bezahlung erfolgte aber in bar und ohne Quittung.


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Oh, ich erkenne reichlich Grauzonen. Es fängt schon bei den Bootsführerscheinen an. Darf ich, wenn ich das gewerblich betreibe, jemanden mitnehmen, wenn ich nur einen SBF habe?
> 
> Und das eine oder andere mal habe ich mir schonmal was zeigen lassen (mir den einen oder anderen Tag Guiding gegönnt). So rein vom Anglerischen war es sehr ok, und der Umgang mit dem Fisch (sowohl bei Entnahme als auch beim Zurücksetzen) war vorbildhaft. Die Bezahlung erfolgte aber in bar und ohne Quittung.



Du stellst eine Frage. 
Noch sehe ich keine Grauzone für den Guide an sich. Boot? Haben alle Guides Boote?
Wer sagt das er es nicht darf? Bevor ich hier von Grauzone sprechen würde, würde ich erstmal klären ob hier überhaupt eine Grauzone besteht.

Hier werden Guides einfach wieder pauschal vorverurteilt.

Evtl. bewegt sich der LV ja sogar in einer Grauzone mit seinem gewerbl. Guiding- Verbot.  

Ein Verbot welches nicht durchsetzbar ist.
Man versucht einfach durch Abschreckung Verbot die gwerbl. Guides vom Gewässer zu bekommen.
Aber ein Guide welcher dies nicht gewerblich betreibt, sondern als Freiberufler ...der darf?
So viele Fehler in dem Verbot.

Ist eine typische reaktion von Vereinen.
Worauf man kein Bock hat wird einfach verboten.
Problem gelöst. Ist ja verboten. Halten sich auch alle daran. Ist ja verboten ..ne..
Und den Rest bestimmt der Nasenfaktor.


----------



## wilhelm (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

*Matthias_R*
Nichts gegen dich, aber bar ohne Quittung ist doch auch von dir nicht in Ordnung, weil es gibt keine Doppelmoral l#d.
 Also eine solche Begründung würde ich nicht  schreiben.

 Es geht so glaube ich primär nicht um das Verbot an sich sondern, wenn ich Thomas richtig verstanden habe|kopfkrat , um die Begründung dieses Verbotes.:r


 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



harzer-bub schrieb:


> Mal was "nettes" über die "Guides" aus einem anderen Forum, brandaktuell



Da braucht man offenbar gar nicht so weit schauen, *Klick*, um genervte Leute zu finden...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Da braucht man offenbar gar nicht so weit schauen, *Klick*, um genervte Leute zu finden...



Das Komische an solchen Schilderungen ist, das der Guide mit den "verangelten" Stellen zufriedene Kunden generiert, die dem Hobbyangler nicht mehr beangelbar erscheinen.

Hört sich für mich eher nach Heulsuse an.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ist schlecht, über die Beweggründe eines Dritten zu mutmaßen. Könnte er sich ggf. selber äußern. Für mich hörte es sich eher so an, als sei an Stellen, die er gern und häufig besucht hat, dann soviel Publikumsverkehr gewesen, dass er sich neue suchen mußte... Also "nicht beangelbar" im Sinne von "schon besetzt"...


----------



## allegoric (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Klar, ich verstehe auch das Gehype um Guides nicht, keine Frage. Aber wenn die mehr Fische angeln wie ich, bin ich doch schlichtweg zu dumm. Wenn die eine Marktlücke  gefunden haben, nehmen die mir doch nicht mehr bzw. weniger Fische weg.

Dem Angelsport an sich tut doch genau das gut, dass darüber berichtet wird, Kunden angelockt usw. Klar wäre es schöner wie vor 10 Jahres, dass alles auf Freundschaftsbasis passiert. Aber wenn ich nun mal keine Geduld habe für den schnellen Erfolg und dafür Geld hinstrecke, dann sei es drum.

Mir persönlich wäre das Guiding nichts, aber anderen ihre Butter vom Brot zu nehmen, halte ich für unsinnig.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Als unmittelbar betroffener in zweierlei Maß gebe ich hier mal meinen Senf dazu...
Dazu muß ich hier aber ein klein wenig vorweg greifen...

Auch bei uns gab es an einem Gewässer auch mal einen Guide.

Am Anfang war alles ok, doch mit der Zeit kamen immer mehr Sachen ans Licht die so nicht in Ordung waren.

Klar hatten zu Anfang seine Gäste einen Erlaubnisschein, das wurde aber mit der Zeit weniger bzw. es wurde (vermutlich) nur sporadisch mal einer erworben.
Es war ja einfach, die WaPo kommt mit dem Boot nicht an die Angelstellen heran und von Land aus kann man auch nicht hinkommen.
Dann wurden auch mal mehr oder weniger bekannte Teamangler (vermutlich) ohne Gewässererlaubnisschein mitgenommen, die dann auch mal Berichte in diversen Fachmagazinen veröffentlichten, man fuhr (vermutlich) mit dem Boot durch ein Laichschutzgebiet und es wurde (vermutlich) auch darin geangelt.

Oder Gäste kaufen sich einen Erlaubnischein für den Strom, dieser wurde auch von dem Guide kontroliert - gefischt wurde dann aber in einem Seitenarm für den es einen extra Schein braucht.
Oder man fuhr direkt in ein anderes Gebiet wo man ebenfalls einen anderen Erlaubnisschein kaufen muß...
Zusätzlich "beanspruchte" dieser Guide (vermutlich) dann einen Angelplatz für sich und seine Gäste und das auch ziemlich rabiat.

Klar hatte er auch beachtlichen Fangerfolg, das wurde auch über Foren und Facebook breit getreten - mit dem Ergebnis ist immer mehr Ortfremde Angler wiederkamen und sich dementsprechend benahmen.

Die Strecke wurde regelrecht überrannt, zusätzlich kam hinzu das der Bootsverkehr auf einem kleinen Rheinarm sich nahezu verdreifachte und die nächtlichen Klopftouren unmittelbar vor den Wohnhäusern ebenfalls.
Das absolute Highlight war dann als ein Team einen Waller gefangen und der Drill gefilmt wurde - leider "passte" die Sequenz nicht und das Tier wurde insgesammt drei Mal wieder raus aufs Wasser gezogen um erneut gedrillt zu werden.
Das schlimme: es geschah am hellichten Tag, ohne jegliche Scheu endeckt zu werden.
Oder es wurde quer über den Stromarm abgespannt, die Abrissleinen schmückten dann die Bäume oder auch mal die Stege oder Boote der Anlieger.

Hinzu kam das "Trophäenangeln" - wenn man regelmäßig direkt unter dem Balkon eines Nabu - Mitglieds dicke Fische fotografiert und zurücksetzt obwohl es Entnahmegebot gibt, wenn regelmäßig nachts quasi mitten im Dorf 130db laute Bissanzeiger schreien... 
Das ist nur ein kurzer Abriss, das zog sich alles über Jahre hinweg und es kam immer Mal wieder was hinzu.

Nun, das ging soweit das sich über diesen Guide die Beschwerden häuften - sei es bei den Ordnungsbehörden, beim Gewässereigentümer oder auch einfach nur bei der Polizei.
Und klar war auch, das dieser Guide über die untere bzw. obere Fischereibehörde, Landesfischereiverband als Pächter des Gewässers und im zuständigen Ministerium in Mainz sogar zum Gesprächs-Thema wurde und nach Lösungen gesucht wurde.
Nur hat da der einfache Angler nichts mitbekommen...

Nun, eine Lösung hat das kleine Dorf mit eigenem Fischereirecht am Fluß durch gezogen: der Preis für den Jahresschein mit Bootsangelerlaubnis wurde grade mal von ~35€ auf ~85€ hochgesetzt.
Nicht für nur für den Guide, sondern für alle.

Für den Hauptfluß wurde sogar ein Verbot des Boosangeln für alle diskutiert!!
Letztenendlich kam was ganz anderes raus: in Rücksprache mit dem Ministerium, der oberen Fischereibehörde und dem Landesfischereiverband war die einzige Möglichkeit diese Verhältnisse zu stoppen ein Verbot für profesionelle Guidingtouren, das auch mit dem Jahr 2015 auf dem Schein vermerkt wurde.
Zusätzlich wird jetzt jeder Antragsteller eines Nachenscheins bei der SGD Nord überprüft, es steht also jeder Bootsangler erstmal unter Generalverdacht.
Außerdem wird bei einem Verstoß gegen dieses Verbot der Gewässererlaubnisschein entzogen und auch nicht wieder erteilt.

Nun, was habe ich damit zu tun? 

Ganz einfach: ich habe auch Leute auf meinem Boot zum fischen mitgenommen, habe "Guidingtouren" (es war eher ein "gemeinsames Angeln") im kleinen Rahmen angeboten zu einem sehr maroden Preis der sich auf die anteiligen Spritkosten und Kosten pro Tour beschränkte.

Es gab eine Quittung und die Beträge wurden über mein Kleinunternehmen bei der Einkommensteuer beim Finanzamt gemeldet.
Und klar, es wurde bei solchen Touren auch mal Fisch entnommen, aber auch mal aus verschiedenen Gründen zurück gesetzt.
Es war rechtlich alles in Ordung und jetzt kann ich diese Touren jetzt auch nicht mehr anbieten, bin also mit bestraft.

Bestimmt hätte es auch in diesem Fall und auch in dem in S-A wo es eigentlich drum geht, auch eine andere Lösung gegeben wie lizenzierte Guides o.ä.

Es geht aber in Wirklichkeit nicht um die Guide`s im allgemeinen, sondern eher um das Throphäenangeln - das ist die Sache wo die Verbände nicht aus ihrer Haut können und auch vielleicht nicht wollen.
Das Problem kommt halt dadurch das unter jedem Foto "C&R" stehen muß weil man sich damit profilieren muß, will oder kann.

Es wird halt von den meisten Gästen erwartet wird C&R praktiziert wird. Der Guide muß ja auch sehen das die Fische im Wasser verbleiben, sonst ist sein Verdienst ja weg - außer natürlich beim Lachstroling, da will natürlich  jeder seine Lachse minehmen - verkehrte Welt, oder?

Wenn dann halt  noch die Tatsache hinzu kommt das auch hier vermutlich "Rock`n Roll"  veranstaltet wurde, muß man halt mit rechnen das man die Quittung  bekommt, so einfach ist das.

Ich denke wenn die Guide`s gefragt hätten ob sie diese Tätigkeit durchführen dürfen, ggf. dem Verband eine Spende in die Jugendkasse gemacht hätten, wäre es vielleicht garnicht soweit gekommen.
Und vor allem hält man seinen Mund über "C&R", sondern praktiziert es einfach und gut ist.

Irgendwo kam hier die Frage ob so ein Verbot von Gewerblichen Guidingtouren rechtlich möglich ist - kurze Antwort: JA!
Das wurde (in unserem Fall) von Juristen geprüft und die obere Fischereibehörde (also der Vertreter der Landesregierung) hat es dem Pächter (Landesfischereiverband RLP) zur Auflage gemacht - und schwupps gab es das Verbot.

Der Gewässereigentümer bzw. Pächter hat ein "Hausrecht" und kann bestimmen wer dort angelt und wie.
Und wenn er nicht möchte das dort profesionelle Guidingtouren angeboten werden, dann ist das so.

In beiden Fällen wurde diese Entscheidung nicht einfach so getroffen, sondern beraten (in S-A sogar abgestimmt!) und man kam irgendwann zu einem Entschluß.

Natürlich ist es einfach, jetzt erstmal den Verband als Schuldigen hinzustellen, allerdings gibt es immer zwei Seiten einer Medalie und die sollte man beide betrachten.
Keiner von uns weiß warum dieses Verbot ausgesprochen wurde und was wirklich vorgefallen ist und vor allem: wie gravierend wurde gegen welche Regeln/Gesetze verstoßen?

Und bevor ich mich hinstelle und sage "der hat Schuld", hinrfrage ich ersteinmal warum das jetzt so ist.

Die Gäste die 100€, 150€ oder auch 200€ ausgeben, wollen (berechtigterweise) Erfolge haben und ein Guide muß, wenn er dauerhaft Geld verdienen möchte, seine Gästen das ermöglichen.
Es kann ja durchaus möglich sein das es ein schwarzes Schaf unter den Guides gab der aus irgendwelchen Gründen wiederholt gegen einige Regeln und Gesetze verstoßen hat.
Als letzte Konsequenz gab es eben jetzt das Verbot.

Ich halte es für rechtlich eher bedenktlich dem einen eine "Genehmigung" zu erteilen, einem anderen aber nicht.
Unter welchen Vorrausetzungen sollte diese erteilt werden, wer entscheidet wer eine bekommt und wer nicht, was für Zugangsvorrausetzungen muß/sollte es geben?

Auf jeden Fall würde es auch hier wieder Leute geben die dem einen etwas nicht gönnt und wo Mißgunst aufkommen würde.

Weiter vorne hat jemand die Befürchtung geäußert das dieses Beispiel in M-V Schule machen könnte.
Nun, S-A kam nach RLP... Meint ihr wirklich, die Verbände und Behörden kommunizieren nicht untereinander?
Meint ihr wirklich das die Verbände den Arsch in der Hose haben sich _für Guidingtouren_ mit C&R (oder selektiver Entnahme) und _GEGEN_ Natur- und Tierschutzverbände zu stellen?​
Vergesst es...


----------



## exstralsunder (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nein Das Verbot zielt m.E. nicht darauf ab, neuen Leuten nicht den Fisch zu gönnen. Vielmehr soll verhindert werden, dass Leute mit Eigentumsrechten Dritter ohne deren Einverständnis ein Geschäft aufziehen. Das ist erstmal nachvollziehbar.


 
 und gerade das ist es nicht. Wäre genau so, als wenn man dem Taxifahrer verbieten würde, auf öffentlichen Strassen zu fahren. Oder wenn man dem "Stadtbilderklärer" -der ja nichts anderes als ein Guide ist,- verbieten würde, mit seinen Touristen durch die Stadt zu laufen.

 Ein Verein/Verband hat vielleicht das (Haus)Recht an seinem Gewässer...aber niemals am Fisch.
 Abgesehen davon, lassen Gäste und Guides jede Menge Geld in der Region liegen.


----------



## Ma°d River (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ...
> Zusätzlich "beanspruchte" dieser Guide (vermutlich) dann einen Angelplatz für sich und seine Gäste und das auch ziemlich rabiat.
> 
> Klar hatte er auch beachtlichen Fangerfolg, das wurde auch über Foren und Facebook breit getreten - mit dem Ergebnis ist immer mehr Ortfremde Angler wiederkamen und sich dementsprechend benahmen...



|rolleyes Kann eigentlich nur Rico gewesen sein :q


----------



## ronram (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Danke, asphaltmonster. Jetzt kann man sich wenigstens vorstellen, was es bedeutet, wenn jemand schreibt ein Guide würde es übertreiben.

Wieso wird eigentlich immer noch darüber diskutiert, ob so ein Verbot rechtmäßig ist? :-0 
*hust* Derjenige, dem das Fischereirecht zusteht hat also niemals das Recht am Fisch? Wieso sehe ich da einen Widerspruch? :-D
Also ich lese da im Fischereigesetz von Sachsen-Anhalt etwas von "in anderer Weise beschränkt" bezüglich des beschränkten Fischereirechts. Reicht doch. Ein Guidingverbot verstößt gegen kein geltendes Recht, somit sollte es unbestreitbar eine mögliche Einschränkung sein. 
Ist ja nicht so, als würde man allen Männern zwischen 20 und 25 das Angeln verbieten, was ohne Zweifel gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen würde.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

@asphaltmonster

Äußerst wertvoller Beitrag - Danke dafür ; für mich der mit Abstand beste/informativste/nachdenklichste/objektivste Post des gesamten Threads.

Respekt.

R.S.


----------



## Revilo62 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Danke an Asphaltmonster, mehr als objektiv, zumal insofern auch betroffen, weil er möglicherweise ja auch vom Umsatz profitieren hätte können.
Weder  die Art und Weise von möglichen Entgleisungen der "Guides" noch die  Entscheidung des LAV ist dauerhaft zielführend.
Da hier aber einige User sich ziemlich sicher sind, dass die  Entscheidung des LAV ungesetzlich und nicht gerichtfest ist und ich nur  wenig juristische Kenntnisse, eher ein gutes Bauchgefühl habe, kontaktierte  ich heute mal meinen Anwalt, der ist kein Angler, also völlig  unvoreingenommen.Der erklärte mir nahezu wie aus der Pistole geschossen, dieses Recht ist  gedeckelt durch den § 903 Satz 1 BGB (Hausrecht), da der LAV nicht nur  das Fischereirecht vom Land gepachtet hat, sondern auch das  zweckgebundene Wegerecht, hat er hier völlige Entscheidungsfreiheit.  Erst durch dieses ausgesprochene Verbot kann er erst gegen verbotene  Eigenmacht § 858 Absatz 1 BGB vorgehen.Ob das Verfolgen oder die Aufdeckung sinnvoll oder sinnlos ist, ist dabei unerheblich.Wenn ich dann die LaFiVo so lese, die sich natürlich auch in der  Gewässerordnung wiederfindet, würde ich es persönlich mehr als schade  finden , wenn dieses noch verschärft würde, denn hier gibt es keinen  Abknüppelparagrafen z.B .
Unnötige Reglementierungen schaden eigentlich nur     Allen !

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



magi schrieb:


> Die Müritzfischer haben durch die Einführung ihres "Küchenfensters" eigentlich zunächst mal eine gute Grundlage geschaffen, das Guiding in (vermutlich) noch größerem Maßstab kommerziell aufleben zu lassen... TSG durch wissenschaftlich gestützten "Hegeplan/-maßnahme - oder was auch immer z.T. ausgehebelt. Ist zumindest clever aus ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten


Mir werden Berufsfischer (Profis) als Bewirtschafter auch immer sympathischer (http://www.mueritzfischer.de/angeln/gefuehrte-angeltouren/, vielleicht nimmts ja der eine oder andere Berufsfischer aus Sachsen-Anhalt zum Vorbild und zeigt den Verbanditen was Dienstleistung und Gastfreundschaft bringen kann.. ) , wenn man das mit dem Murks der selbsternannten Angelkönige aus den Verbanditenreihen (Amateure) vergleicht, die ihre Abnickerherde zu jedem Schei...... zu bringen scheinen..


PS:
Zum mal drüber nachdenken:
Nun meint also der Verband u. a. wg. Tierschutz und schwarzer Schafe unter den Guides das Guiding gleich komplett verbieten zu müssen.

Jeder weiss, dass es unter Anglern und organisierten Angelfischern (wie in jeder anderen Gruppe auch) auch schwarze Schafe gibt wie bei den Guides.

Wenn das die Verbanditen mitkriegen, werden sie dann konsequenterweise - wie bei den Guides auch -  dann auch Angeln und Angelvereine gleich komplett verbieten????


----------



## volkerm (19. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Verantwortungsvolle Guides sind ein Segen, kein Fluch. Entnahme mit Augenmass, und nebenbei Arbeitsplätze- wenn auch nicht viele. Perspektiven in strukturschwachen Regionen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. November 2015)

Ich bin entsetzt.

Es gibt also Guides, davon ist es ein Prozentsatz x, der sich nicht an die Regeln hält, und daher ist es ok, Guiding zu verbieten|bigeyes|bigeyes

Gut wenn das so ist, dann verbieten wir (die Gesellschaft) das Fischen, denn es gibt Fischer, die sich nicht an Fangmengen halten, oder Netze mit zu kleiner Maschenweiten nutzen.

Berufskraftfahrer gibt es auch nicht mehr, da Fahrzeuge angetroffen wurden, die technische Mängel aufwiesen, Lenkzeiten überschritten wurden.

Landwirtschaft - auch verboten -die Skandale der letzen Jahre sprechen für sich.

Das ist total banane, .

Und genau so ist es auch banane, weitere Einschränkungen hinzunehmen, und diese mit Zuspruch zu begrüßen.

Vielleicht ist es doch so, die Angler haben die Funktionäre, die sie verdienen.


----------



## Revilo62 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

*Organisierte Angler haben nicht die Funktionäre, die sie verdienen, sie haben sie selbst gewählt*

Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> *Organisierte Angler haben nicht die Funktionäre, die sie verdienen, sie haben sie selbst gewählt*



Nein, habe ich nicht - ich habe nur der Wahl zu den Vereinsvorständen beteiligt und hätte gerne andere Leute an der Spitze gehabt.

Klar hätte ich selbst und auch mein Arbeitgeber von den Einahmen profitiert.
Aber das war erschreckend wenig - die Einnahmen für den Erlaubnisschein gingen an den Verband und der Rest war nicht erwähnenswert.

Kommt mal weg das rund um Guiding richtig viel Geld verdient wird und Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden.
Oftmals bleiben die Gäste nicht über Nacht, sie kaufen auch nicht für viele Hundert Euro ein.
Ein Gudingunternehmen ist im Normalfall eine 1-Mann-Show (wenn man von den Guide`s an den Bodden absieht) der das oft genug noch im Nebenerwerb/Kleingewerbe betreibt.

Klar ist es nicht richtig das in S-A wie auch bei uns G.-touren komplett verboten wurden, aber es ist rechtmäßig und es ist nun mal der einfachste Weg.
Ich habe in eigenem Interesse alles versucht, das bei uns abzuwenden, eine Ausnahmegenehmigung zu bekommen usw usw.
Und trotz guter Kontakte bis hoch in die Politik hatte ich keine Chance.
Sinngemäß hieß es: Entweder alle oder keiner und da hier massiv Schindluder (Trophäenangeln, wenn auch nur von einem) getrieben wurde gestatten sie das nicht.
Gut, hier kamen noch andere "Sachen" hinzu bis hin zu diversen Polizeieinsätzen mit Hubschrauber usw.

Aber woher wollt ihr wissen das es in S-A nicht ähnlich gelagert war?
Die wirklichen Gründe können euch vermutlich nur Leute nennen die dort vor Ort sind und waren, die "Insiderwissen" haben.

Ihr dürft eines nicht vergessen: die Gewässer gehören nicht den Verbänden, sie gehören den Bundesländern!
Und die entscheiden wer das nächste Mal die Pacht bekommt - ich kann mir gut vorstellen das so manche Naturschutz-Organisation schon Gewehr bei Fuß steht und sich diebisch freuen würde ein so großes Gewässer zu bekommen und es nach ihren Vorstellungen zu gestalten.

Natürlich komplett ohne Angler!

Und ganz ehrlich, auch wenn ich persönlich auch Geld durch so ein Vebot verloren habe: dann lieber so und wir können noch Angeln gehen.
Viele die sich hier darüber aufregen wissen nicht was sich politisch in den Ministerien abspielt, da sind unsere Verbände noch das kleinste Problem.
Und wenn der Verband durch dieses Verbot in S-A einen Schaden von den Anglern abwenden konnte, dann war es gerechtfertigt!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Es geht hier keinesfalls um M-V, sondern um Sachsen Anhalt...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ist schon geändert, hatte das wegen eines anderen Artikels "gespeichert".


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Einknicken bevor mans muss, war ja immer die alte VDSF-Strategie, die auch noch nie geklappt hat.

In M-V z. B. wird Guiding aktiv auch vom Ministerium gefördert.

Man muss sich also die richtigen Beispiele raussuchen und kämpfen für Angler und Angeln - oder eben weiter kampflos aufgeben, dass es nicht noch schlimmer kommt - und es kam trotzdem immer schlimmer ...


Und natürlich sind die Verbände da zumindest mitschuld und nicht alleine Ministerien oder Gesetzgeber:
Wenn Behörde und Gesetzgeber wissen, dass sie keine vernünftige Gegenwehr zu erwarten haben, werden sie immer da anfangen, um andere zu befrieden, wo es keine große Gegenwehr wird als da, wo die ehers Maul aufreissen (spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie). 

Das ist aber alles eh nicht der Punkt:
Wenn der Verband irrsinnigerweise die Tierschutzdiskussion vollkommen ohne jede Not in eine solche Diskussion als Begründung bringt und wegen ein paar schwarzen Schafen gleich alles verbietet, ist abzusehen, dass das auch am Ende Anglern so gehen wird und Vereinen, und nicht nur Guides...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Zum mal drüber nachdenken:
> Nun meint also der Verband u. a. wg. Tierschutz und schwarzer Schafe unter den Guides das Guiding gleich komplett verbieten zu müssen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Revilo62 (20. November 2015)

@asphaltmonster
Ich auch nicht, weil mein Stimmrecht nicht über die Vereinsebene hinausgeht, oftmals muss man sich demokratischen Regeln beugen, auch wenn die Folgen fatal sind.

Mir ist schon klar, dass mit Guiding keine Millionen zu verdienen sind.
Ohne die tatsächlichen Umstände in Magdeburg zu kennen, geht es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht um Neid, es geht hier um den sozialen Frieden am Wasser und sicherlich auch um Arroganz und 
ungebührliche Verhaltensweisen.
In alten Zeiten hätte ein oder auch zwei "Gespräche unter Männern" das Problem zumindest entschärft, ist heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß und auch gut so.
Da den Guides dejure Fehlverhalten nicht vorgeworfen werden konnte, der Druck von aussen offensichtlich größer wurde hat der Verband reagiert und mittels einer demokratischen Entscheidung der Mitgliedsvereine reagiert.
Diese Entscheidung kann ich auch nachvollziehen, weil sie die tragfähigste Entscheidung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist, solange keine anderen Konzepte, vielleicht auch gemeinsam mit den Guides, erarbeitet sind.
Schließlich hätte der Verband auch die Gewässerabschnitte auch sperren können, nun kann sich jeder fragen, was schwerwiegendere Folgen hätte.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einknicken bevor mans muss, war ja immer die alte VDSF-Strategie, die auch noch nie geklappt hat.
> 
> In M-V z. B. wird Guiding aktiv auch vom Ministerium gefördert.
> 
> ...



Ja, Thomas, Du hast Recht.
Diese irrsinnige Begründung hätte der Verband auch nicht ziehen müssen und sollen, weil Wasser auf die Mühlen der Angelgegner.
Aber, und das sollte man nicht unterschätzen, gerade die Rahmenbedingungen hier im  Osten sind für Angler noch deutlich besser ( zumindest für Brandenburg und Sachsen/Anhalt gesehen) .

Der insgesamt desolate Zustand hat aber nicht zuletzt die Ursachen in der jahrzehntelangen anglerfeindlichen Politik des VDSF mit der Konfusion als Krönung, letztendlich auch durch den verräterischen Kurs des LAVB.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Der insgesamt desolate Zustand hat aber nicht zuletzt die Ursachen in der jahrzehntelangen anglerfeindlichen Politik des VDSF mit der Konfusion als Krönung, letztendlich auch durch den verräterischen Kurs des LAVB.



Nur als aktuelles Beispiel, dass der DAFV da voll in der VDSF-Tradition steht, trotz (wegen?) des Verrates am Angeln und den Anglern durch  Übertritt der DAV-LV in den VDSF mit anschliessender Umbenennung:
Wer ne große Dosis harte Anglerfeinde und geldverschwendende Verbanditen braucht, sollte jetzt in Brüssel sein.

Hunderte von Ökos aus ganz Europa, angetreten zum heldenhaften Kampf gegen eine Veränderung der Natura 2000 Richtlinien. 

Demo vor dem Kongresssaal, aber leider keine Traktoren, sondern junge Naturschützer in lächerlichen Tierkostümen. 

Von der ganzen Fischerei ist fast keiner zu sehen 

Vielleicht einzelne aus Land- und Forstwirtschaft. 

Veranstaltung läuft unter dem Titel Natura 2000 Fitness Check.

Hier sitzt das Geld, die agitatorische Kompetenz und die Skrupellosigkeit - und die Angelfischeverbände kümmern sich um Guidingverbote...........................


----------



## Revilo62 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Danke für die Information, hab ich nicht wahrgenommen, wahrscheinlich wie viele andere auch, hat nix mit Desinteresse zu tun.
... und scheinbar haben wir auch keinen Zugang mehr zur jungen Generation, da verselbstständigt sich so Einiges, hat aber auch gesamtgesellschaftliche Ursachen, angefangen im Elternhaus und Bildungseinrichtungen usw.
Die gleichen "Aktivisten" stehen dann aber auch bei bekannten 
Modehäusern Schlange, wenn wieder ein Container Klamotten aus einer pakistanischen Kinderfabrik vertickert wird, Hauptsache schön billig --> verrückte Welt
Das hat vordergründig wenig mit Angeln zu tun aber eben zum Teil doch, weil diese Klientel haben wir in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten völlig aus den Augen verloren, sowohl organisierte als auch nichtorganisierte Angler, wobei hier die Zugehörigkeit zu einem Verein als Mitglied in einem Verband unerheblich ist.
Zahlreiche Verbotsklauseln bei Pachtgewässer ohne Einfluss der LV für Kinder und Jugendliche könnten Bände füllen.
Kindern und Jugendlichen wird hier in D noch viel zu oft unterstellt, sie können dies und jenes nicht , dann gibt es Verbote und Einschränkungen.
Dann wundert man sich, dass sie sich Gehör an Stellen verschaffen, die nun keiner mehr mag und die Macht, die davon ausgeht, wird immer noch unterschätzt.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Da hier aber einige User sich ziemlich sicher sind...



Das war noch nie ein Kriterium für inhaltliche Qualität.... Aber dann wäre das ja auch geklärt. Das zeigt, dass es Sache der Guides ist, eine Vereinbarung zu suchen und dabei die Interessen der Pächter zu berücksichtigen. Und in der Tat müssen - angesichts der bestehenden Rechtslage - dabei tierschutzrechtliche Fragen adressiert werden, nämlich der Umgang mit C&R. Besteht kein Entnahmefenster, befindet sich der Guide und seine Gäste in derselben rechtlichen Grauzone, die schon vielfach an anderer Stelle diskutiert wurde. Propagiert ein Guide offen C&R bzw. macht er dies zur Geschäftsgrundlage, dann müsste ein erlaubnisgebender Pächter sehr stark aufpassen, nicht in Mithaftung genommen zu werden. Alternativ kann entweder bis zur Fanggrenze geknüppelt werden wie auf dem Dorschkutter oder alle zurückgesetzten Fänge würden in der Kategorie "Fehlfänge" ohne Verwertungsmöglichkeit laufen. Gerade bei Guides könnte dies aber in Erklärungsproblemen münden (Professioneller Guide, aber zu dämlich den Zielfisch zu fangen?). Nunja, mir scheint da doch ein rechtlicher Rahmen zu bestehen, der es bei genauer Betrachtung weder für Guides noch für Pächter wirklich attraktiv macht, hier vorzupreschen... Könnte teuer werden, wenn eine Anzeige erstmal steht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Die Fragen für Guides sind da nicht anders wie für jeden Angler und kein Grund Guiding deswegen komplett zu verbieten  - und hier wie da gibts eben sogenannte (von wem auch immer) schwarze Schafe.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Zum mal drüber nachdenken:
> Nun meint also der Verband u. a. wg. Tierschutz und schwarzer Schafe unter den Guides das Guiding gleich komplett verbieten zu müssen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Fragen für Guides sind da nicht anders wie für jeden Angler...



Für Angler und Guides nicht, aber für Pächter. Die müss(t)en sich schon mit einer ziemlich komplexen Sach- und Rechtslage auseinandersetzen, wenn sie nicht gewillt sind, einfach nur ein Auge zuzudrücken, sondern einen "offiziellen" Rahmen für Guidings zu schaffen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich mag zwar den Föderalismus nicht unbedingt mit seinen 16 Landesfischereigesetzen, 16 Verordnungen etc., hier sieht man aber, dass es immer geht, wenn man will und es vernünftig macht wie in Meckpomm, wo das Guiding sogar erwünscht ist und gefördert wird. 

Es liegt also mit am Verband, ob er wie zu "(un)seligen" VDSF-Zeiten auch immer gleich lieber den Schwanz einzieht oder kämpfen will für das Angeln..

Wäre vielleicht auch im Lande der schlafenden und einknickenden Frühaufsteher mal ne Überlegung wert..................

Zumals ja bei den Berufsfischern in S-A da kein Problem zu sein scheint, nur beim Verband..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einknicken bevor mans muss, war ja immer die alte VDSF-Strategie, die auch noch nie geklappt hat.
> 
> In M-V z. B. wird Guiding aktiv auch vom Ministerium gefördert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Revilo62 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Für Angler und Guides nicht, aber für Pächter. Die müss(t)en sich schon mit einer ziemlich komplexen Sach- und Rechtslage auseinandersetzen, wenn sie nicht gewillt sind, einfach nur ein Auge zuzudrücken, sondern einen "offiziellen" Rahmen für Guidings zu schaffen...



Sehe ich auch so, das Guiding in diesem Bereich gibt es ja nicht erst seit dem November 2015, hier hat der LV längere Zeit offensichtlich geduldet, bis es eskaliert ist.
Da den Guides auch kein gerichtsfestes Fehlverhalten nachgewiesen werden kann, was z.B. zum Entzug der Angelerlaubnis führen könnte, hat man Tatsachen geschaffen, die es zukünftig ermöglichen, bei entsprechender Beweisführung dagegen vorzugehen.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger !
Der Schaden für die meisten Angler ist imaginär, der LV hätte auch zu wesentlich schärferen VERBOTEN greifen können, die Begründung find ich auch scheixxe.
Entweder verschwinden die Guides im Untergrund oder sie ziehen einfach weiter.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hier sieht man aber, dass es immer geht, wenn man will und es vernünftig macht wie in Meckpomm, wo das Guiding sogar erwünscht ist und gefördert wird...



Ich sach mal so, lass uns mal auf eine Anzeige eines tierschützenden Teilnehmers und die nachfolgende politische und rechtliche Diskussion warten... 

http://www.bodden-angeln.de/wir_bedingungen.html

Als Pächter hättest - ich sach nur Dachswaldsee - womöglich gleich mit ein Problem, wenn Deine Guides sich so darstellen...#h


----------



## Andal (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Und was mach ma jetz? Schbädsle-Scharia!? So lang mit Schbädsle vollstopfen, bis sie sich nicht mehr rühren können...!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich sach mal so, lass uns mal auf eine Anzeige eines tierschützenden Teilnehmers und die nachfolgende politische und rechtliche Diskussion warten...


Dazu bräuchte man natürlich vernünftige Verbände, die sich nicht selber kastrieren, indem sie nur Angeln zur Verwertung und Naturschutz auf die Fahnen schreiben, da geb ich Dir recht.

Machts aber nicht besser..

Salami, Scheibe für Scheibe für Scheibe für Scheibe - bis kein Angler mehr am Wasser steht....

Und Verbände schlucken alles mehr oder weniger widerstandslos (im besten Falle) oder leisten Verboten noch Vorschub.........


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich sach mal so, lass uns mal auf eine Anzeige eines tierschützenden Teilnehmers und die nachfolgende politische und rechtliche Diskussion warten...
> 
> http://www.bodden-angeln.de/wir_bedingungen.html
> 
> Als Pächter hättest - ich sach nur Dachswaldsee - womöglich gleich mit ein Problem, wenn Deine Guides sich so darstellen...#h




Moin,

ich rechne mit weiteren Guiding-Verboten und sogar Verboten , die den normalen Angler betreffen ( siehe asphaltmonster ).

Ausgelöst von einer Gruppe Naturversteher, die sich nicht an geltende Bestimmungen halten - sondern die Basis für zukünftige Massenfänge , ihre "Geschäftsgrundlage" , erhalten wollen.

Dabei wird sich in Grauzonen bewegt, die angreifbar sind.

Bin sehr gespannt, wie man vermitteln will, dass es in Ordnung sei, möglichst viele Maßige Zielfische zu drillen, mit sehr begrenzter Entnahmementalität - wenn überhaupt vorhanden.

Im Grunde genommen sind wir dann wieder beim sogn. Trophäenangeln.

Wie dieses mittlerweile wahrgenommen und rechtlich beurteilt wird, wissen wir.

Das Guiding , welches extreme (maximal) Fänge anstrebt, wird es in Zukunft wohl nicht mehr geben.

R.S.


----------



## Andal (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich finde es aber schon sehr bemerkenswert, dass sich bislang kein einziger Guide und schon gar keiner der involvierten Guides zu einer Stellungnahme hat hinreissen lassen. Hier nicht und auch sonst nicht. Je nach dem, wie man selbst positioniert ist, lässt das Schlüsse mit einem faden Nachgeschmack zu.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,

Mann o Mann und da gibts tatsächlich welche, die Zahlen 288 Euro für eine Tag Hechtfischen? Und ich dachte immer die Österreicher seien teilweise unverschämt mit ihren Salmonidenlizenzenn, da muss ich ja glatt Abbitte leisten. Ich packs nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Revilo62 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

@Lajos, dass muss man aber relativieren, denn hier sind, wenn Du auf Bodden-Team reflektierst, auch die nicht ganz unerheblich Kosten für Boot und Sprit berücksichtigt usw.
Beim Lachstrolling werden sogar noch höhere Preise genommen, dieser sinkt aber bei mehreren Personen pro Person.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber schon sehr bemerkenswert, dass sich bislang kein einziger Guide und schon gar keiner der involvierten Guides zu einer Stellungnahme hat hinreissen lassen. Hier nicht und auch sonst nicht. Je nach dem, wie man selbst positioniert ist, lässt das Schlüsse mit einem faden Nachgeschmack zu.





Die werden sich Hüten was zum Thema zu schreiben..... weiss allerdings nur von einem der hier gemeldet ist. Der andere ist doch gar nicht im AB oder? Der ist eher bei BA oder FFM zu finden....


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> @Lajos, dass muss man aber relativieren, denn hier sind, wenn Du auf Bodden-Team reflektierst, auch die nicht ganz unerheblich Kosten für Boot und Sprit berücksichtigt usw.
> Beim Lachstrolling werden sogar noch höhere Preise genommen, dieser sinkt aber bei mehreren Personen pro Person.
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


Hallo Revilo62,

gut, das relativiert die Sache etwas, aber auch nur etwas.
Was mich wirklich interessieren würde ist, wieviel und wie große Hechte fängt dann dort der "geguidete"  Angler am Tag? Einen 80-90 cm Hecht würde ich unter den "Bedingungen" nicht als groß und sonderlich erwähnenswert bezeichnen .

Petri Heil

Lajos
Die empfehlen ja für den "Erfolg" schon 3 - 4 Tage


----------



## Revilo62 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Bei entsprechender Revierkenntnis klappt es auch schon eher
Du kannst Dir vielleicht nicht vorstellen, wie riesig das Revier ist
und es scheint nirgends in D einfacher möglich zu sein, den Meter zu knacken |bigeyes
Das haben mittlerweile sogar die Schweden erkannt und kommen immer öfter nach Rügen
Wenn die Bedingungen passen dann sind hohe zweistellige Fangzahlen pro Tag und Boot nicht unmöglich und das bei einem bei weitem größeren Längendurchschnitt als die meisten kennen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Richi05 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo, #h

  hab auf die schnelle nicht alles durchgelesen, aber gerade als Urlauber am neuen Gewässer ist es doch sehr hilfreich einen „Angelführer“ zur Hand zu haben. 
  Vorteile: 
  Ortskenntnis (Schongebiete) , Gefahrenstellen,  Fischarten, Gerätewahl, Fangmetoden, Köder,  usw.
  Auch Versorgung und  Verwertung  des Fanges.
  Gerade bei Angeln auf neue Fischarten kann man doch hier einiges dazu lernen, sehe es auch als Weiterbildungsmaßnahmen. 
  Kein Guide wird die Kuh schlachten die er melken will, er wird sehr bedacht sein die Fische zu schonen. 
  Sehe es  eher als Bereicherung an,  (meine Meinung muss keiner teilen)|kopfkrat



Petri
Richi


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Richi05 schrieb:


> Hallo, #h
> 
> hab auf die schnelle nicht alles durchgelesen, aber gerade als Urlauber am neuen Gewässer ist es doch sehr hilfreich einen „Angelführer“ zur Hand zu haben.
> Vorteile:
> ...





Und da schliesst sich der Kreis wieder mit dem sogenannten "Trophäen-Angeln" .....


Das Thema wird auf alles bekannten Foren diskutiert. Dabei stellen sich viele Fragen die teils nicht wirklich ausgearbeitet werden:


- Will man das Guiding verbieten um das Trophäenangeln zu unterbinden?
- Ist es rein wirtschaftlicher Natur - da sich Guids als "Geschäftsraum" quasi die LV Gewässer nehmen?
- Hat das für den LV steuerliche Auswirkungen (ggf. Verlust vin Gemeinnützigkeit usw.) sofern gewerbliche Handlungen seitens der Angler stattfinden?


----------



## Revilo62 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

#r|good:
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Fr33 schrieb:


> - Will man das Guiding verbieten um das Trophäenangeln zu unterbinden?



Genauer: will man sich als Pächter / Rechteinhaber absichern, um nicht ggf. mit haftbar gemacht zu werden?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Genauer: will man sich als Pächter / Rechteinhaber absichern, um nicht ggf. mit haftbar gemacht zu werden?



Da geht es aus meiner Sicht nicht so sehr um Haftung als um Image. Immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass die meisten Gewässer, um die es hier geht, in staatlicher Hand sind und nicht nur die Angler Schlange stehen, wenn die Pachtverträge auslaufen. 

 Und eine gute Frittenbude bringt dem Staat mehr Steuereinnahmen als zehn kleine Guiding-Unternehmen. Den Einnahmeverlust merkt kaum jemand. Auch aus diesem Aspekt ist also keinerlei Unterstützung durch offizielle Stellen zu erwarten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da geht es aus meiner Sicht nicht so sehr um Haftung als um Image. Immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass die meisten Gewässer, um die es hier geht, in staatlicher Hand sind und nicht nur die Angler Schlange stehen, wenn die Pachtverträge auslaufen.


Eben - für die Berufsfischer ist das ja, nach allem was man aus S-A hört, keinerlei Problem - nur für die dortigen Verbanditen...

Man scheint auch als Angler bei den Profis besser aufgehoben als bei den Amateuren.........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich sach mal so, lass uns mal auf eine Anzeige eines tierschützenden Teilnehmers und die nachfolgende politische und rechtliche Diskussion warten...
> 
> http://www.bodden-angeln.de/wir_bedingungen.html
> 
> Als Pächter hättest - ich sach nur Dachswaldsee - womöglich gleich mit ein Problem, wenn Deine Guides sich so darstellen...#h



Wenn jemand für diese Verhaltensweise  angezeigt würde, wären wir Angler gut beraten uns zu solidarisieren und auf die Einführung eines Entnahmefensters zu drängen.



Wenn hier von Trophäenangelei gesprochen wird ist das Fangen eines kapitalen Fisches aus einem natürlichen Gewässer damit gleichgesetzt, eine eingesetzte Kirsche aus einem Tümpel zu pitschen. Da sehe ich erhebliche Unterschiede.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Dezember

*Offener Brief an das Präsidium und die Mitgliedsvereine des Landesanglerverbandes Sachsen-Anhalt zum geplanten Verbot des Angelguidings
​*
Schon im Vorfeld der Diskussion um das Guidingverbot hatten sich Guides, die in Sachsen Anhalt arbeiten, mit dem Verband und seinen Vereinen mit einem "Offenen Brief" in Verbindung gesetzt.

Nach Aussage von Veit Wilde, von dem wir auch die Erlaubnis zum Veröffentlichen des "Offenen Briefes" im Wortlaut erhielten, erfolgte seitens des Verbandes darauf keinerlei Reaktion.

Das Gespräch mit dem Landesverband wird durch die Guides trotzdem weiter gesucht werden.




> Präsidium und Mitgliedsvereine des Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.
> Mansfelder Str. 33
> 06108 Halle
> 
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Lardivos (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Argumentativ gut dagegen gehalten finde ich! 

Man sollte Guides eher als Helfer für die Umwelt und Angel-Aufklärer sehen als den Teufel persönlich. 

Das so eine Idee vom Landesverband kommt kann ich wiedermal nicht nachvollziehen. 

Vielleicht müssen die Guides hier mehr Aufklärungsarbeit leisten auch auf seiten der Eiversüchtigen Angler....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

So hab ich das ja auch schon geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler abschrecken, begrenzen und reglementieren ist halt gelernte Verbandsarbeit.
> 
> Man könnte statt dessen Guides und Guiding als Botschafter fürs Angeln, für Angler, für die Region und Tourismus sehen.
> 
> ...



Verbände sind halt eher Totengräber denn Aufbauer................


----------



## Purist (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Klingt für mich eher nach "Ich mach mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt": 

-Angeblich kaum Guides vorhanden und trotzdem wichtige Arbeitsplätze
-Verdienen kaum Geld und machen es aus Idealismus (daher sind die Arbeitsplätze so imens wichtig..)
-Weil es so wenige Guides gibt, wird der Gastkartenverkauf einbrechen, wenn Guiding verboten wird
-"Wertvolle Laichfische" eignen sich nicht zum Verzehr (alles klar, weil das so ist, können wir endlich global die Angelei und Fischerei ganz einstellen!)
-"selektive Entnahme" definiert man für sich selbst (wie man's braucht!) 
-Fischen mit Kunstködern soll scheinbar fischschonend sein (von Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken ist keine Rede)
-die Anderen sind Schuld, Schaden den Fischbeständen und verhalten sich falsch (*wie immer*!)
-Eigenwerbung wird zu wertvoller Vereinstätigkeit umgemünzt

Na dann..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Die Jung's argumentieren aus ihrer Sicht logisch, haben aber meiner Meinung nach das grundsätzliche Problem, das offizielle Stellen in Deutschland mit dem Guiding haben, nicht erkannt: 

Guiding wird (nicht unberechtigt) in direkte Verbindung zu C&R gebracht. Und genau hier schlägt die Ideologie wieder zu. Es geht den Entscheidern nicht darum, dass zu viele Fische entnommen werden, sondern um die Verhinderung des sog. "Angelzirkus", wie bestimmte Leute das Spaßangeln gern bezeichnen.

Ironischerweise hätten die Guides wahrscheinlich bessere Karten, das Verbot zu kippen, wenn sie belegen könnten, dass ihre Klienten die gefangenen Fische größtenteils entnehmen. So sieht's nun mal aus mit Angeln in Deutschland.


----------



## vermesser (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Der Link zum Team Bodden ist auch geil- entnehmt keine Hechte, aber "produktivere Arten" wie MEERFORELLE?? Ja nee, is klar. 

Zum Rest halte ich mich diesmal raus- ich habe meine Meinung hier schon vertreten. Ich finde es nach wie vor unsinnig und versteh nicht, warum der Verband nicht einfach mit den Guides Kasse macht und das auf ne vernünftige Grundlage stellt und fertig.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich finde es nach wie vor unsinnig und versteh nicht, warum der Verband nicht einfach mit den Guides Kasse macht und das auf ne vernünftige Grundlage stellt und fertig.


 
Hier geht's nicht um Geld, sondern um Ideologie. Implizit ist das ein Kampf gegen C&R.


----------



## Revilo62 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hier geht's nicht um Geld, sondern um Ideologie. Implizit ist das ein Kampf gegen C&R.



Da denkst Du ziemlich klischeehaft, sieh Dir mal die Landesfischereiverordnung und die Gewässerordnung des LV an, da gibt es kein Abknüppelgebot, sondern eine klare Aussage zur selektiven Entnahme.
Das läßt jedem Angler den eigenen Ermessensspielraum und die Chance, Fisch zu verwerten, natürlich unter Berücksichtigung von Schonmaßen und Schonzeiten.

Und es sei die Frage auch erlaubt, warum schreiben 3 Guides, wenn es doch mehr gibt, oder sind sie sich evtl. auch nicht einig oder zieht der Rest einfach weiter.


Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## davman (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hi
um welchen "bösen Guide" soll es denn gehen? Als ich beschlossen hatte mir die Elbe als Angelgebiet zu erschließen, habe ich meinen Vater eingepackt und bin zum Zanderflüsterer gefahren. Das hat mir sehr geholfen, die Elbe und deren Buhnen zu verstehen. Dieser Guide hat sich vorbildlich Verhalten und auch uns dazu angehalten. Wir haben einen maßigen Fisch entnommen (erst gegen Ende, da wir die Fische bei 35 Grad nicht am Ende Tages nicht hätten verwerten können) und ein paar Fische gefangen. Es ging nie um das reine Fangen, sondern stets um einen netten Tag am Wasser, bei dem wir die Eigenheiten dieses Gewässers kennenlernten und den einen oder anderen Trick gezeigt bekamen. Was daran jetzt falsch sein soll, erscheint mir nicht schlüssig. Ich habe viel gelernt und sehr viel Zeit gespart, die ich sonst mit dem Erkunden des Gewässers verbracht hätte und der Guide hat etwas verdient. Und das der davon reich wird, halte ich für fraglich. Ein Anwalt berechnet als Stundensatz mehr als als wir für den Tag bezahlt haben.

LG

davman


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



davman schrieb:


> Hi
> um welchen "bösen Guide" soll es denn gehen?


 
Lies dir den Link im Eröffnungsbeitrag durch:
Zitat:
"Diese bieten gegen hohe Gebühren anderen Anglern an, ihnen zum Fang von Trophäenfischen zu verhelfen. Das widerspricht jeglicher ordnungsgemäßer Fischereiausübung und ist auch aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gesichtspunkten kritisch zu betrachten."

Es geht um C&R. Pure Ideologie.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Da denkst Du ziemlich klischeehaft, sieh Dir mal die Landesfischereiverordnung und die Gewässerordnung des LV an, da gibt es kein Abknüppelgebot, sondern eine klare Aussage zur selektiven Entnahme.
> Das läßt jedem Angler den eigenen Ermessensspielraum und die Chance, Fisch zu verwerten, natürlich unter Berücksichtigung von Schonmaßen und Schonzeiten.


 
Lies dir den Eingangsbeitrag durch. Ich habe gerade in einem anderen Post einen Satz des verlinkten Beitrags zitiert. Daraus geht ziemlich klar hervor, woher der Wind weht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Da denkst Du ziemlich klischeehaft, sieh Dir mal die Landesfischereiverordnung und die Gewässerordnung des LV an, da gibt es kein Abknüppelgebot, sondern eine klare Aussage zur selektiven Entnahme.
> Das läßt jedem Angler den eigenen Ermessensspielraum und die Chance, Fisch zu verwerten, natürlich unter Berücksichtigung von Schonmaßen und Schonzeiten.



Gerade(!) unter diesem Aspekt,sehe ich die Verbandsseitige Contra Argumentation als vollkommen
pardon- bescheuert und auch unglaubwürdig an.

Diese vollkommen überflüssige Reduzierung aufs Geld verdienen,Tierschutz-und 
Trophäenfischegesülz, sagt da schon eher aus,aus welcher Ecke da der Wind wirklich weht.

Apropos Geld,gilt da nicht auch ein Pflichtlehrgang zur Prüfungsvorbereitung ?Gibts den  eigentlich gratis?

Falls nicht,wäre "gegen hohe Gebühren.." ein ziemlich bigottes Gewäsch.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Purist schrieb:


> Klingt für mich eher nach "Ich mach mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt":
> 
> -Angeblich kaum Guides vorhanden und trotzdem wichtige Arbeitsplätze
> -Verdienen kaum Geld und machen es aus Idealismus (daher sind die Arbeitsplätze so imens wichtig..)
> ...




Dem ist Wenig hinzuzufügen !

Beim Guiding geht es eben *NICHT *um Bestandsschutz !

Bei nachhaltiger Angelei werden keine möglichst hohen "Strecken" gelegt und auch keine großen Lebendfische in Fotoserien zur Eigenvermarktung "genutzt" bzw. *be*nutzt.

Das große Manko des guidings besteht darin, dass der Zweck der Angelei umgedeutet wird und ein krudes Selbstbild des "Bestandsschutzes" herbeigeredet wird.

Es geht NUR um Fangen möglichst vieler Fische und möglichst großer Fische.

Dabei wird der Fang von sogn. Trophäenfischen verfolgt.

Ein Trophäenfisch kann dabei schon der 60er Zander sein- es soll ja zurückgesetzt werden !

Die Argumentation des "Bestandsschutzes" ist an Scheinheiligkeit nicht zu überbieten !

Es werden auch reichlich Fische verangelt ; der sogn. vernünftige Grund zum fortwährenden Fangen möglichst vieler Fische , ohne den Eigenbedarf im Blick zu haben, ist illegal.

Mit Vorwand maßige Fische zu fangen, um sie bewusst nicht zu verwerten, ist in Deutschland untragbar.

Vielleicht sollten sich Einige einmal selbstkritisch hinterfragen, welchen Umgang mit den natürlichen Resourcen sie in der Vergangenheit an den Tag gelegt haben.

Nochmal: lebende Tiere sind weder Spielzeug, noch die Natur ein Spielplatz.

Das geplante Guidingverbot haben sich entsprechende Fischer selber zuzuschreiben - negative Beispiele gibt es auch in den Medien mehr als genug !

Dies ist nur meine Meinung dazu.

Der "offene" Brief bestätigt diese.

R.S.


----------



## Revilo62 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Gerade(!) unter diesem Aspekt,sehe ich die Verbandsseitige Contra Argumentation als vollkommen
> pardon- bescheuert und auch unglaubwürdig an.
> 
> Diese vollkommen überflüssige Reduzierung aufs Geld verdienen,Tierschutz-und
> ...



Politik kann ich manchmal nicht verstehen, will ich auch nicht, weil oftmals die Sinnhaftigkeit verschlossen bleibt.
Das die Argumentation des LV mehr als Fragwürdig ist, habe ich an anderer Stelle mehrfach betont zumal es auch aus meiner Sicht im Widerspruch zu den genannten Rahmenbedingungen auf Landesebene steht.
Der Verweis auf die gute anglerische Praxis ist schon anmaßend, weil wer definiert sie oder anders, wo ist sie definiert, schon sehr subjektiv und der Verweis auf das TSG ist schlichtweg ein Totschlagargument, was insgesamt alle Regelungen in Frage stellt.
Und was hat der Verband, in Berlin ist es ebenso geregelt, mit den Lehrgangsgebühren und der Prüfungspflicht zu tun, nix, ist vom Gesetzgeber definiert, der Verband tritt maximal als Dienstleister auf, ob er direkt davon profitiert, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Aalrounder77 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich finde der LAV macht es sich hier recht einfach, in dem er sagt, wir verbieten das Guiding komplett und gut. 
Der Landesangelverband als Pächter der Gewässerstrecken hat hier das Hausrecht und sicherlich auch das Recht, das Guiding in seinen Gewässern zu verbieten. 
Aber genauso wie er das Recht hat, bestimmt Ding zu verbieten, hat er auch das Recht, bestimmte Dinge einzuschränken und zu regeln. 
Insofern dürft es doch kein Problem sein, Angelguides, die Gewässer des Landesangelverbandes für ihre Zwecke nutzen wollen mit "Guidinglizenzen" auszustatten. Das spült zum einen Geld in die Kassen des Verbandes und verschafft zum anderen einen Überblick über die Kollegen, die sich so am Gewässer rumtreiben.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,

ich bin geneigt "Naturliebhaber" recht zu geben. Denkt mal (welche schon so lange fischen) so rund 20 - 30 Jahre zurück. Niemanden interessierte es, was ein Angler mit seinem Fisch machte. Erst als dann langsam das C&R in bestimmten Bereichen aufkam und sich immer mehr verbreitete und natürlich (blödsinniger Weise) auch noch entsprechend propagiert wurde, bekam wir Gegenwind.
Aufgekommen ist es, mehr oder weniger, durch die Fliegenfischer, welche das zuerst entdeckten. Da ich selbst hauptsächlich Fliegenfischer bin, glaube ich, daß diese "Bewegung" in Deutschland so langsam um 1980 herum aufkam.
Nicht nur in der Physik gilt der Grundsatz "Druck erzeugt Gegendruck".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fr33 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin geneigt "Naturliebhaber" recht zu geben. Denkt mal (welche schon so lange fischen) so rund 20 - 30 Jahre zurück. Niemanden interessierte es, was ein Angler mit seinem Fisch machte. Erst als dann langsam das C&R in bestimmten Bereichen aufkam und sich immer mehr verbreitete und natürlich (blödsinniger Weise) auch noch entsprechend propagiert wurde, bekam wir Gegenwind.
> Aufgekommen ist es, mehr oder weniger, durch die Fliegenfischer, welche das zuerst entdeckten. Da ich selbst hauptsächlich Fliegenfischer bin, glaube ich, daß diese "Bewegung" in Deutschland so langsam um 1980 herum aufkam.
> ...




Kann sein dass die Fliegenfischerei da EIN Auslöser war... aber da diese Angellei nach wie vor eher exklusiv ist - ist das nicht DER Hauptgrund. Das mit dem ganzen TSchG usw., ging doch zur Hochzeit der "Wettfischen" los. Müsste so um die Zeit gewesen sein, als W-R Kremkus die Swingtip schwingte usw....


----------



## Lajos1 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Kann sein dass die Fliegenfischerei da EIN Auslöser war... aber da diese Angellei nach wie vor eher exklusiv ist - ist das nicht DER Hauptgrund. Das mit dem ganzen TSchG usw., ging doch zur Hochzeit der "Wettfischen" los. Müsste so um die Zeit gewesen sein, als W-R Kremkus die Swingtip schwingte usw....


Hallo FR33,

schon möglich, daß da mehrer Auslöser zusammenkamen.
Mir fiel es halt besonders bei meinen "Kollegen" auf, da müßte man sich ja manchmal direkt rechtfertigen, warum man überhaupt eine Forelle entnommen hat - mache ich aber nicht, das Rechtfertigen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Damals kam wirklich vieles zusammen. Das wäre echt ein eigenes Thema wert, was C&R populär gemacht hat.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Aalrounder77 schrieb:


> Ich finde der LAV macht es sich hier recht einfach, in dem er sagt, wir verbieten das Guiding komplett und gut.
> 
> Der LAV Sachsen Anhalt distanziert sich von den Geschäftsgebaren der sogn. "Guider"
> 
> ...



Du erstellst keine "Lizenz" für Guider als LAV , denn dann würdest Du Dich mit den Geschäftsgebaren einverstanden erklären.

Und ein gewichtiger Punkt in diesem Zusammenhang ist vorsätzliches C+R und Trophäenangelei.

R.S.


----------



## magi (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich denke auch, dass die offensichliche Demonstration einer nicht mit dem TSG vetretbaren Philosophie des stereotypen Guidings in reichlich Bild- und Videomaterial scheinbar Handlungsbedarf bei einigen aufgezeigt hat...Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, dass (gefühlt zumindest) in den 80er bzw. 90er Jahren viieeel mehr releast wurde. Allerdings ging es da um unfotogene Weißfische. Am Ende des Tages wurde geschaut, was man aus dem meist vollen Setzkescher verwerten wollte und konnte - der Rest ging zurück ins Wasser und, gemessen an der heutigen Hexenjagt, hat es kaum einen interessiert. Bis irgendwann die Ar**** kamen, die jeden handlangen Barsch fotografieren, posten und alles immer auch ja mit dem Hinweis versehen müssen, dass dieser zurück gesetzt wurde, weil man ja ein ganz toller Typ ist..


----------



## BERND2000 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Du erstellst keine "Lizenz" für Guider als LAV , denn dann würdest Du Dich mit den Geschäftsgebaren einverstanden erklären.
> 
> Und ein gewichtiger Punkt in diesem Zusammenhang ist vorsätzliches C+R und Trophäenangelei.
> 
> R.S.


 
 Den "Knall" hat es bei uns in der Weser auch schon gegeben.
 Dort ist Guiding nun verboten und Gastangler dürfen zusätzlich nicht mehr vom Boot fischen.
 Einzelne Mitglieder wurden halt sogar ausgeschlossen.
 Ich will es nun nicht ausdiskutieren, aber eine gewerbliche Nutzung und Bewirtschaftung durch Angelvereine oder Verbände vertragen sich eben nicht.
 Guiding ist eher so etwas wie Fischerei, aber oft ohne eigenen Fischbesatz.


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Das war genau zu dem Zeitpunkt, als die Digitalfotografie Einzug gehalten hat. Das und die Möglichkeit sich per Internet zu verbreiten, hat den (Fisch-) Schwanzvorzeigern Tür und Tor geöffnet. Die jetzt lauthals beklagten Zustände sind zum allergrößten Teil der Eitelkeit und Protzsucht eines Teiles der Anglerschaft geschuldet.


----------



## ernie1973 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

....es wurde in der Mitgliederversammlung SO beschlossen steht in dem link - also demokratisch und mehrheitlich.

Warum sollte man sich überhaupt daran stoßen, wenn die Mitglieder dort lokal entsprechend abgestimmt haben und diese Formen der kommerziellen Nutzung "ihrer" Gewässer mehrheitlich ablehnen???

Völlig ok - die Abstimmung hätte ja auch anders ausgehen können, *WENN* die Mehrheit es gewollt hätte.


Ernie


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Andal schrieb:


> Das war genau zu dem Zeitpunkt, als die Digitalfotografie Einzug gehalten hat. Das und die Möglichkeit sich per Internet zu verbreiten, hat den (Fisch-) Schwanzvorzeigern Tür und Tor geöffnet. *Die jetzt lauthals beklagten Zustände sind zum allergrößten Teil der Eitelkeit und Protzsucht eines Teiles der Anglerschaft geschuldet*.



...und dieser kleine Teil der Anglerschaft beschwert sich nun über selbst herbeigeführte Verbote.

Kann man ganz schwer verstehen - oder? ;+

R.S.


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ist doch vollkommen klar. Schuld haben immer "die anderen"!


----------



## Fr33 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Mal was anderes ... Herr Wilde ist doch Redakteur mit festem Arbeitsplatz beim Blinker (Paul-Parey Verlag). Da sehe ich seine Guidings eher als Zubrot und weniger als Haupteinnahmequelle....


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Bis irgendwann die Ar**** kamen, die jeden handlangen Barsch  fotografieren, posten und alles immer auch ja mit dem Hinweis versehen  müssen, dass dieser zurück gesetzt wurde, weil man ja ein ganz toller  Typ ist..


Damit hat auch in der Anglerschafft eine Werteverschiebung stattgefunden, hin zum Fisch als Spielzeug und nach Möglichkeit nur als vorzeigbares (Foto)Objekt.
Da wird Fisch nur noch im äußersten Notfall einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt, die meisten dieser Hansel essen doch gar keinen Fisch mehr.
Ist auch nicht verwunderlich, wenn z.b. ein Veit Wilde so einen Schwachsinn verbreitet, wie das wertvolle (große!) Laichfische ohnehin nicht mehr schmecken!
Diesen Kasperlanglern wird halt Glauben geschenkt!



> Die jetzt lauthals beklagten Zustände sind zum allergrößten Teil der  Eitelkeit und Protzsucht eines Teiles der Anglerschaft geschuldet.


Schön aufn Punkt gebracht.

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Lustig an der Sache ist eig der Post von mehr releast in der 80ern und 90ern. Waren damals nicht noch die max 2m Setzkescherchen up to date? Der wurde nach dem Angeltag meist wieder ins Wasser gekippt und nur 1-2 Karpfen entnommen. Die hälfte der Ausbeute war damals eh hinüber.... (nur hats damals keiner Fotografiert).... 


Dennoch kommen wir gerade weit vom Thema ab....meint ihr nicht?


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes ... Herr Wilde ist doch Redakteur mit festem Arbeitsplatz beim Blinker (Paul-Parey Verlag).



Schau dort mal in die Mitarbeiterliste der Redakteure und du wirst etwas erkennen.


----------



## Fr33 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Andal schrieb:


> Schau dort mal in die Mitarbeiterliste der Redakteure und du wirst etwas erkennen.






Sieh mal einer an..... das war mal anders


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Aber der Blinker ist auch nicht bei Paul Parey unterm Dach!


----------



## ernie1973 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...und dieser kleine Teil der Anglerschaft beschwert sich nun über selbst herbeigeführte Verbote.
> 
> Kann man ganz schwer verstehen - oder? ;+
> 
> R.S.




Der Ansicht bin ich schon lange, dass kleine extreme Minderheiten der Mehrheit der Rest-Angler zumeist die Verbote bringen - aber - das wird hier drin nicht gerne "gesehen".

Ich sehe es nicht ein, für JEDEN Auswuchs des Angelns zu kämpfen, der nur von Minderheiten SO praktiziert wird, dass es Verbote hagelt.

Aber das sehen hier andere anders.

Kommerzielle Guides dürften auch so eine Minderheit sein, die nun ein weiteres Verbot erreicht hat.

Der Rest gehört hier nicht hin, sondern in den "C&R" thread!

Ernie


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Der Rest gehört hier nicht hin, sondern in den "C&R" thread!


Ist es nicht das Hauptanliegen und Geschäftsgrundlage dieser Guiding- Gilde?

@Earnie, freut mich wieder mal von dir zu hören, hatte schon befürchtet die "Geschäftsführung" hätte es nun doch geschafft, dich mundtot zu machen!
Aber jetzt musst du nicht unbedingt deren Job machen!

Jürgen


----------



## ernie1973 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ist es nicht das Hauptanliegen und Geschäftsgrundlage dieser Guiding- Gilde?
> 
> @Earnie, freut mich wieder mal von dir zu hören, hatte schon befürchtet die "Geschäftsführung" hätte es nun doch geschafft, dich mundtot zu machen!
> Aber jetzt musst du nicht unbedingt deren Job machen!
> ...






Naja - die Guides könnten ja auch Leuten wie mir helfen, endlich mal einen 80´er Zander für die Küche zu fangen....

Denkbar wäre das!

Ansonsten diente mein Hinweis nur dazu, mich selbst zu bremsen, da ich ansonsten direkt ins OT abdriften würde!


PS:

Der Ernie ist Papa geworden - arbeitet viel - angelt wenig & ist deshalb auch nur wenig hier drin z.Zt.!




Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Der Ernie ist Papa geworden



Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir und dass es ein Angler(in?) wird!

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Damit hat auch in der Anglerschafft eine Werteverschiebung stattgefunden, hin zum Fisch als Spielzeug und nach Möglichkeit nur als vorzeigbares (Foto)Objekt.
> Da wird Fisch nur noch im äußersten Notfall einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt, die meisten dieser Hansel essen doch gar keinen Fisch mehr.


 
Und wo ist das Problem? Außerhalb Deutschlands sind Guides angesehene Experten, die viel Geld verdienen und das Zurücksetzen von Trophäenfischen ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Folgende behördliche Webseite wäre ja wohl in Deutschland undenkbar:
http://tpwd.texas.gov/fishboat/fish/programs/fishrecords/rules/release.phtml


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Damit hat auch in der Anglerschafft eine Werteverschiebung stattgefunden, hin zum Fisch als Spielzeug



Das gab es vor 25 Jahren auch schon.Wenn ich mich mal zurückerinnere,gab es in meinen Vereinen überwiegend Angler aus Spaß an der Angelei an sich.Was da monatlich an Fängen für den Herd mitging, konnte man bei der überwiegenden Mehrheit (!)an 5 Fingern abzählen.
Aalsaison mal aussen vor[emoji6] 

Nur hat man da anderen,das eigene handeln nicht als Nachahmungs-
pflichtige Religion verkauft,
geschweige den 70er Retour Hecht in einem WAZ Ortsteil Leserbrief als gute Tat propagiert..wobei es damals ja eh kein Schwein interessiert hätte.

Ich sehe das heutzutage insofern nicht als Werteverschiebung sondern als falsch gehandhabte Werteaufzwängung..von rigorosen Befürwortern wie Ablehnern gleichermassen,so etwas muss Erfahrungsgem.in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Und wo ist das Problem?



Das Problem ist der Anlass für diesen Thread, wo sich eine Mehrheit, der Verband, im Rahmen eine demokratischen Entscheidung, gegen die Praktiken der Guides ausgesprochen hat!
Ob ein guiding anderen Orts in Deutschland, oder auch im Ausland davon betroffen ist, spielt bei diesem regionalem Verbot eigentlich keine Rolle.
In Texas ist auch das tragen einer Waffe erlaubt, muss auch nicht unbedingt auf SA übertragen werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Problem ist der Anlass für diesen Thread, wo sich eine Mehrheit, der Verband, im Rahmen eine demokratischen Entscheidung, gegen die Praktiken der Guides ausgesprochen hat!


 
Du glaubst also, der Verband repräsentiert hier die Meinung der Mehrheit der Angler in SH? |bigeyes Respekt!

Aber es ist natürlich deren gutes Recht, dies so zu entscheiden. Und die potentiellen (Angel)Touristen haben einen Grund mehr, einen Bogen um dieses florierende Bundesland zu machen.


----------



## Revilo62 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du glaubst also, der Verband repräsentiert hier die Meinung der Mehrheit der Angler in SH? |bigeyes Respekt!
> 
> Aber es ist natürlich deren gutes Recht, dies so zu entscheiden. Und die potentiellen (Angel)Touristen haben einen Grund mehr, einen Bogen um dieses florierende Bundesland zu machen.



Das muss er gar nicht und er darf es auch nicht, letztendlich repräsentiert er die demokratisch eingeholte Meinung *seiner 
Mitgliedsvereine, stellvertretend für die Mitglieder.
*Und, wie schreibt Thomas immer so schön, jeder bekommt das was er gewählt hat ......

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Du glaubst also, der Verband repräsentiert hier die Meinung der Mehrheit der Angler in SH? |bigeyes Respekt!


Natürlich, da es ja ausschließlich um die verbandseigenen, b.z.w Pacht Gewässer geht und an diesen Gewässern werden wohl deren Mitglieder die Mehrheit stellen! 
Und in deren Sinne ist eben entschieden worden, ein Guiding zu verbieten.
Aber das weißt du ja alles selbst!
Du kannst übrigends mal aufhören mit dem Märchen, dass VW und Kollegen, irgendein Interesse an einer touristischen Förderung der Region hätten! 
Da geht es nur um Eigennutz, mit Wirtschaftsgrundlage der Gewässer, die halt von anderen bewirtschaftet werden, die auch demzufolge die Regeln dort machen!


Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Na Moment- ich sehe das Verbot auch kritisch. Aber die Mehrheit der Angeltouris nimmt sich keinen Guide. Das dürfte in homöopathischen Dosen Einfluss auf die Besucherzahl haben, die kommt oder auch nicht...zumal es an den Strecken der Fischer ja nach wie vor möglich und erlaubt ist.

Also das Argument zieht bei der jetzigen Form des Verbots eher nicht.


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Außerhalb Deutschlands sind Guides angesehene Experten, die viel Geld verdienen und das Zurücksetzen von Trophäenfischen ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit.



Hic Rhodos hic salta. Im vielbeschworenen Ausland ist wirklich alles besser? Zu dem Link aus Texas. Dort werden aber nach wie vor Alligatorhechte mit Pfeil und Bogen erschossen - einfach so pour fait jollie.


----------



## Purist (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Folgende behördliche Webseite wäre ja wohl in Deutschland undenkbar:
> http://tpwd.texas.gov/fishboat/fish/programs/fishrecords/rules/release.phtml



Stimmt, bei uns gibt's weder Guides noch C&R-Befürworter die klare Richtlinien dafür aufstellen. Siehe hier:



> Set the hook quickly to reduce likelihood that fish will swallow the bait.
> Play and land fish as quickly as possible. Playing fish to exhaustion can harm the fish.
> When fishing in deep water, bring fish in slowly to help it adjust to changing pressure.
> Consider using barbless hooks.
> Keep your release tools close by.


Quelle: http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/outdoor-annual/fishing/freshwater-fishing/catch-release-tips


----------



## meckpomm (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Naja - die Guides könnten ja auch Leuten wie mir helfen, endlich mal einen 80´er Zander für die Küche zu fangen....
> 
> Denkbar wäre das!



Moin,

es gibt einen Guide, der in meiner Region unterwegs ist, der macht mit sowas Werbung und der schafft es teilweise auch. Die Fische werden dann regelmäßig von den Nestern geflügt oder aus tiefem Wasser hochgedrillt, so dass die Luftblase kommt.

Böses Blut gab es mehrfach auch auf dem Wasser. Einschränkungen wird es künftig wohl auch geben, die Schonbestimmungen werden ausgeweitet. Da hat kein Verband was dran geschraubt. Ich angel dort nicht auf Zander, bekomm aber regelmäßig mit, was da läuft.

Klar, ist es nicht einfach, mit Guiding nachhaltig Geld zu verdienen und vielleicht sogar davon zu leben. Man müsste ja irgendwie schon auf die 225 Arbeitstage im Jahr kommen mit einem halbwegs akzeptablen Verdienst. Dazu muss man aber das Revier und das eigene Können richtig schön puschen. Da fängt dann der Ärger anderen Gewässernutzer an. Und dann stelle man sich mal vor, wie es ist, wenn jemand an 200 Tagen im Jahr mit zwei/drei Schülern im Schlepptau ans Ufer kommt. Dass geht ja sogar aus dem Schrieben der Guides hervor. 
Man sollte sich doch auch nichts vormachen, denn es wird ja oft sogar öffentlich empfohlen: Für die ersten 1-2 Tage der Urlaubswoche einen Guide buchen und dann selbst (auf den gezeigten Stellen) angeln. Tja, wie groß muss denn ein Revier sein, damit es das verträgt, selbst wenn nur selektiv entnommen wird oder auch nur einen Bruchteil der Zeit geguidet wird? Und ist es nicht doch irgendwie so, dass man vom Guide schon auch Erfolge erwartet? Angelmethoden kennenlernen, die erfolglos sind? Ja, ist klar 

Es gibt aber durchaus auch positive Beispiele für Guides.

Ich kann es verstehen, wenn teilweise Praktiken unterbunden werden. Bei Gewässerpools geht es leider nicht so einfach, einzelne Leute auszuschließen.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Für die C+R-Diskussion gibts nen eigenen Thread, den benutzen oder hier punkten.

Auch wenn das ne Abstimmung war:
Wer hat die warum auf die TO gesetzt (und haben die nicht eigentlich wirklich Wichtige(re)s für Angler und das Angeln zu tun?) und warum wurde nicht im Vorfeld mit den Guides geredet (siehe "Offener Brief": http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4439750#post4439750 ) ?

Gilt ja aber Gott sei Dank nur für Verbandgewässer, nicht für die der Fischer und andere..

Ansonsten bleibts für mich immer noch schlicht dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler abschrecken, begrenzen und reglementieren ist halt gelernte Verbandsarbeit.
> 
> Man könnte statt dessen Guides und Guiding als Botschafter fürs Angeln, für Angler, für die Region und Tourismus sehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Du kannst übrigends mal aufhören mit dem Märchen, dass VW und Kollegen, irgendein Interesse an einer touristischen Förderung der Region hätten!



 Der Guide hat ein kommerzielles Interesse und der Urlaubsangler hat ein Interesse, im unbekannten Gewässer schnell zum Fisch geführt zu werden. Und darum wird der Urlaubsangler im Zweifel dort buchen, wo Guides zur Verfügung stehen.

 Ich persönlich telefoniere z.B. meist erst lokale Guides an und frage nach deren Verfügbarkeit, bevor ich einen Wochenendtrip an ein unbekanntes Großgewässer plane. Ohne Guide ist das oft verplemperte Zeit und ich fahre gar nicht erst los.


----------



## fishhawk (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,
ich hab grundsätzlich nichts gegen Guides einzuwenden, wenn das ganze in geregelten Bahnen verläuft.



> warum wurde nicht im Vorfeld mit den Guides geredet



Vielleicht weil die Guides es ja auch nicht für nötig befunden haben beim Gewässerbewirtschafter anzufragen, ob sie das Gewässer für kommerzielle Zwecke dürfen????

Ich habe auch schon öfter Gudings gebucht,allerdings im Ausland. Dort haben mir die Guides vorab immer bestätigt, dass sie eine Erlaubnis zum Guiding und/oder zur Personenbeförderung haben.  Teilweise wurden mir sogar die entsprechenden Papiere gezeigt. Ob das alles wirklich korrekt war, kann natürlich nicht in allen Fällen nachvollziehen. Jedenfalls hat keiner gesagt: " Bei einer Kontrolle sind wir Kumpels und du zahlst auch kein Geld an mich". Und Probleme gab es auch nicht.

Auf den Bodden um Rügen ist seit einigen Jahren ja auch ein SKS-Schein notwendig um zahlende Gäste im Boot zu haben.

Ansonsten sehe ich es schon als legitim an, dass ein Gewässerbewirtschafter selbst entscheiden möchte, was an seinem Fischwasser so getrieben wird. Bei einem Verein oder Verband wäre natürlich ein Mitgliederentscheid die fairste Lösung.

Sinnvoller als ein komplettes Verbot fände ich natürlich eine Regelung, bei der ne gewisse Anzahl von Guidinglizenzen und Gästekarten vergeben wird. Je nachdem was der Bewirtschafter für verträglich hält.

Aber reinreden kann man dem Verband SA als Nichtmtglied eh nicht.

Kleine Notiz am Rande:

In unseren Verbandsgewässern wurden früher mal private Preisangeln abgehalten ohne den Verband zu fragen. Das wurde dann aber durch die Änderung der Rechtslage eh unterbunden.


----------



## Muckimors (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Der Brief ist ein Eigentor. Juristisch gesehen.  Als Beschuldigter offenbart man sich doch nicht freiwillig auf Heller und Pfennig bevor man "vermeintlich" ertappt wurde. Der Brief ist quasi eine Selbstanzeige !!!
Aber wie sagt man so schön : Oft ist das Gegenteil von gut, gut gemeint !   

Ich würde wie eh und je weitermachen und es auf eine Konfrontation vor Ort ankommen lassen.  ( Blöd ist jetzt natürlich die schriftliche "Selbstanzeige"  ) Sollen die doch ne Strafanzeige erstatten. Polizeibeamte vor Ort rufen, Erlaubnispapiere dokumentiern lassen usw. Schon kommt die juristische Klärung unter Umständen bis hin zum Gerichtsverfahren in Gange. Bin mal gespannt, was die den Guides vorwerfen wollen.   Ab diesem Punkt muß sich dann nämlich der Verband erklären und belegen, gegen welche Gesetze verstossen wurde. Damit dann zum Anwalt.   Ach da gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten, macht keine Preise auf Eurer Homepage sondern bittet um eine Spende :q Oder deklariert das ganze als Bootsvermietung. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, das Guidingverbot ist rechtswidrig. 

Viele Fischereiaufseher meinen ja auch, nur sie wären berechtigt bei "vermeintlichen" Straftatbeständen Polizeibeamten dazu rufen zu können. Das kann auch ein Beschuldiger, der zu Unrecht angegangen wird von selbsternannten Gesetzeskennern.  

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Jose (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Der Brief ist zumindestens sehr diplomatisch.
> 
> Ich würde wie eh und je weitermachen und es auf eine Konfrontation vor Ort ankommen lassen. Dann sofort die Polizei vor Ort an den "Tatort" bestellen. Dokumentieren lassen, daß alle die Papiere haben und das man sich lediglich freundschaftlich getroffen hat zum Angeln :q Ab diesem Punkt muß sich dann nämlich der Verband erklären und nicht die Beschuldigten.  Ach da gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten, macht keine Preise auf Eurer Homepage sondern bittet um eine Spende :q Oder deklariert das ganze als Bootsvermietung. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, das Guidingverbot ist rechtswidrig. Gerichtlich klären lassen...
> 
> Gruß Muckimors



mit dem kopf durch die wand kommt man nicht durchs ganze land.


----------



## Muckimors (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Das hat nichts mit "mit dem Kopf durch die Wand" zu tun. Andersrum wird wohl eher ein Schuh draus. 

Das hat ausschließlich etwas mit rechtwidriger Gutsherrenmanier des Verbandes zu tun und mit sonst gar nichts, schon gar nichts mit gültigen Gesetzen...

Erzähl mir doch einfach, "*gegen welche Gesetzte*" diese Guides *verstoßen*, dann gebe ich Dir auch recht. Das wirst aber Du und auch kein anderer  können....Alles was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, sind nur "atmosphärische" Argumente, die zur Klärung nicht beitragen können.    

Ich kann nicht jemanden gegen Entgelt zu etwas legitimieren und ihm das gleichzeitig verbieten, nachdem das Geld in meiner Hosentasche verschwunden ist.  Unglaublich sowas  


Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Der Brief ist ein Eigentor. Juristisch gesehen.  Als Beschuldigter offenbart man sich doch nicht freiwillig auf Heller und Pfennig bevor man "vermeintlich" ertappt wurde. Der Brief ist quasi eine Selbstanzeige !!!
> Aber wie sagt man so schön : Oft ist das Gegenteil von gut, gut gemeint !
> 
> Ich würde wie eh und je weitermachen und es auf eine Konfrontation vor Ort ankommen lassen.  ( Blöd ist jetzt natürlich die schriftliche "Selbstanzeige"  ) Sollen die doch ne Strafanzeige erstatten. Polizeibeamte vor Ort rufen, Erlaubnispapiere dokumentiern lassen usw. Schon kommt die juristische Klärung unter Umständen bis hin zum Gerichtsverfahren in Gange. Bin mal gespannt, was die den Guides vorwerfen wollen.   Ab diesem Punkt muß sich dann nämlich der Verband erklären und belegen, gegen welche Gesetze verstossen wurde. Damit dann zum Anwalt.   Ach da gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten, macht keine Preise auf Eurer Homepage sondern bittet um eine Spende :q Oder deklariert das ganze als Bootsvermietung. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, das Guidingverbot ist rechtswidrig.
> ...




Diese Schiderung das man das unter der Hand.....so inoffiziell....


Das hat mit gewerblicher Tätigkeit doch nichts zu tun. Da kann sich der Max mal ein paar Euro Taschengeld dazu verdienen.

Aber mit öffentlichem Auftreten hat das nichts mehr zu tun.

Sollen die Guides verkünden, das sie an den anderen Gewässern zwar anleiten, aber hier sind die Gäste nur zufällig auch am gleichen Fleck?

Was ist wenn das erste faule Ei unter den Kunden dabei ist? Der sagt, das zahl ich nicht.

Oder ein "Freund" meldet dem Finanzamt.....

Das  Ergebnis ist, das die Angler ihr Hobby und ihren Beruf riskieren.


----------



## Muckimors (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Verkauf von Fischen durch Angler ist ja auch zu Recht verboten und nichts anderes machen Guides, als Fische zu verkaufen und dies nicht etwa im Fopu, sondern in offenen Gewässern!
> Ich weiß nicht was da so unverständlich dran sein soll, wenn dieses Allgemeingut davor geschützt wird, von einigen wenigen ausgebeutet zu werden?
> 
> Jürgen



Guides verkaufen doch keine Fische, die verkaufen "Know-How". 
Worin genau liegt die "Ausbeutung" des Gewässers ? 
Und warum liegt keine Ausbeutung vor, wenn 7 Angler zeitgleich auf 10 kilometer verteilt angeln, statt im Abstand zueinander von nur einem Meter ? 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Jose (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

als erlaubnisscheinherausgeber lege ich fest, was du an meinem gewässer machst oder eben auch  nicht.
z.b. nur 1 rute und keine widerhaken, oder eben auch kein guiding.
und ich denke auch, dass alle an meinem gewässer angelnden meinetwegen eine bunte hasenohrenkappe tragen müssen um sich zu legitimieren.

willste das nicht, gehste eben woanders angeln


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

@muckimors
Selbst wenn das Verbot rechtl.unhaltbar wäre,lohnt es sich wirklich,dafür ins Feld zu ziehen?

Sei dir sicher,es wäre dann nur eine Frage der Zeit,bis ein rechtlich wasserdichtes Verbot auf die Beine gestellt würde..toller Pyrrhussieg.

Alternativ wäre nach einem kurzfristigen Rundensieg,auch eine verschärfte Kontrollpraxis gegenüber Guides und deren Gäste denkbar.Und glaub mal..jeder ansonsten liberal gehandhabte Lapsus,würde dann zum mit ganzer Schärfe arbeitenden Fallbeil im 
Retourgerüst.

Du bekommst mit genügend Kreativität und Geduld,jede unerwünschte Gruppe vom Gewässer weg.

Nicht das Gefecht um jeden Preis suchen,Taktik ändern und auf Verbandsfreie Strecken ausweichen.

Alles andere lohnt den Aufwand nicht.Nerven,Zeit und Geld lassen sich für alle beteiligten Parteien sicherlich sinnvoller investieren.


----------



## Muckimors (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Testudo schrieb:


> Diese Schiderung das man das unter der Hand.....so inoffiziell....
> 
> 
> Das hat mit gewerblicher Tätigkeit doch nichts zu tun. Da kann sich der Max mal ein paar Euro Taschengeld dazu verdienen.
> ...



Das war im übertragenden Sinne gemeint. Aber selbst, wenn es so gemeint gewesen wäre, wie Du es verstanden hast. 

Der Golfclub Wannsee z.B. ich weiß nicht wieviel Mitglieder der hat, aber dort verhält es sich wie folgt : Die Mitglieder zahlen lediglich ca. 2000 Euro Aufnahmegebühr. Früher oder später wird dann aber bei jedem Mitglied eine "Spende" fällig. Die liegt bei 20.000,- Euro. Mehdorn z.B. hat nach eigener Aussage in der Öffentlichkeit dort dann 40.000,- Euro gespendet. Somit keine Aufnahmegebür und nicht steuerpflichtig. Und Mehdorn kann diese 40.000 auch noch von seiner Steuer absetzen. 

Und das ist rechtlich alles absolut legitim, weil es ein "Gericht" nach Beurteilung dieser Konstellation, dieser so *vorgetragenen Konstellation*, so abgesegnet hat, und dem Staat dadurch Zigtausende an Steuereinnahmen verloren gehen.

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Jose (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

vom hölzchen zum golfen...#q
winterzeit eben


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Das machen die Backsteine im Kopf, der er tut ja das Gegenteil von Kopf durch die Wand.


----------



## Muckimors (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Bittstellerbriefe an diesen Verband, den dieser höchsten als Selbstanzeige in seinem Verbots-sinne auslegt und auch versucht juristisch zu verwerten, damit kommen die Guides nicht weiter. Denen ist ihr "Gewerbe" verboten worden. Egal ob nun Kleinunternehmer oder was auch immer. Das ist ein schwerwiegender Eingriff in persönliche Selbstbestimmungsrechte in einem freiheitlich demokratischen Land. Dazu bedarf es etwas mehr als einer Verbandssitzung...da müssen Gesetze und Fakten auf den Tisch...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn.

Sollte jemals ein Guide gegen ein entsprechendes Verbot klagen,

*wird ihm zukünftig keine Fischereierlaubnis mehr erteilt.

*Kein ggf. Beklagter ist dazu verpflichtet, ihm nicht genehme "Angler" auf Dauer Zugang zu seinen Gewässern zu ermöglichen !

Der Fischereirechteinhaber hat die Hosen an, Punkt.

Der Guide ist somit vollkommen dem Wohlwollen des Rechte-Inhabers unterstellt, *wenn* er zukünftig dort sogar "nur noch Angeln" gehen möchte .

Es wäre daher sehr klug , den Ball extremst flach zu halten- sonst gibt es neben dem Guiding-Verbot bald auch keine simple Gastkarte mehr...

R.S.


----------



## Muckimors (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Testudo schrieb:


> Diese Schiderung das man das unter der Hand.....so inoffiziell....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen, daß hier sind meine 5 Freunde, hier sind unsere Erlaubnisscheine und selbst wenn wir hier zu fünft nebeneinander  Kopfstand machen und die Ruten mit den Füßen halten, was bitte ist daran "nicht legitim" ????

Das Finanzamt hat doch mit dem Fischereirecht nicht das geringste zu tun. Das Finanzamt hat was mit Gewerbeeinnahmen zu tun und die werden die Guides schon ordnungsgemäß deklarieren...

Man dreht sich echt im Kreis |kopfkrat

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn.
> 
> Sollte jemals ein Guide gegen ein entsprechendes Verbot klagen,
> 
> ...




Ein Fischereirechteinhalber hat *definitiv* kein "Diskriminierungsrecht" gegen jemanden, nur weil der seine Rechte gerichtlich feststellen läßt und auch noch Recht bekommt 

Erst recht nicht, wenn er nicht Eigentümer des Gewässers ist, sondern nur Pächter des in Staatseigentum befindlichen Gewässern. Vergleiche § 23 Bundeswaldgesetz  


Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

muckimors, 

soll ein Guide nun ein eingetragener Verein werden, damit er auch Spenden empfangen kann, das ist doch eine Idee für den Mors.

Edit  ;+ Diskriminierungsrecht |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Jose (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Ein Fischereirechteinhalber hat *definitiv* kein "Diskriminierungsrecht" gegen jemanden, nur weil der seine Rechte gerichtlich feststellen läßt und auch noch Recht bekommt



jetzt wirds aber heftigst schräg. |bla:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Wenn diese 5 Freunde auffallend regelmässig wechseln,hast du entweder einen riesigen Freundeskreis oder einen Kundenkreis.

Was (regelm.Kontrollen vorausgesetzt) als wahrscheinlichere Variante angenommen würde,darfst du dir jetzt ausrechnen..und um das Grauzonentechnisch 1a hinzubiegen,hast du zuviele Unsicherheitsfaktoren.Beginnt schon mit plappernder Kundschaft,
Gewerbeeintrag etc.

Versuch das mal dauerhaft als Zufälle zu verkaufen.

Zufälle bleiben nur dann Zufälle,wenn sie ab und an auftreten und kein System beinhalten.Damit sind schon weitaus kreativere "Geschäftsleute"
auf die Nase gefallen.


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Wenn man sich die Augen zuhält, dann kann man auch nicht mehr gesehen werden, oder so ähnlich. Irgendwie recht kindlich-albern.


----------



## ernie1973 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir und dass es ein Angler(in?) wird!
> 
> Jürgen




Danke - ich arbeite daran, dass ER ein Angler wird - zumindest ißt er schon Fisch, wenn auch noch auf dem Umweg via die Mama über die Milch!



Ernie


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Danke - ich arbeite daran, dass ER ein Angler wird - zumindest ißt er schon Fisch, wenn auch noch auf dem Umweg via die Mama über die Milch!



Garantiert grätenfrei!  Herzlichen Glückwunsch! :m


----------



## Jose (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

oops, übersehen:


glückwunsch euch dreien, ernie #6


----------



## thomas-coe (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Unglaublich! 
Ich kenne keine "Gemeinschaft", wo soviel Missgunst und Egoismus herrschen wie bei uns Anglern.
Da heißt es immer wieder "Mir doch egal, ich bin kein Karpfenangler" oder beim nächsten Verbot "Ich bin doch kein Stipper" . So könnte man es weiterführen für jede Angelart.
Dann heißt es immer ,  dass es nur eine Minderheit betrifft und die selber Schuld seien.
Aber steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein, es werden ALLE ANGLER immer mehr eingeschränkt.

ABER MIR DOCH EGAL!#q


----------



## Muckimors (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Also ich würde die Sache anders angehen, wenn  ich Guide an der Elbe wäre. Ich würde erstmal herausfinden, wer Eigentümer dieses Gewässers ist. Dann unter welches Gesetz dieses Landeseigentum fällt. Wer der Pächter ist, welche Rechte der Pächter hat, welche Nutzungsbestimmungen vorliegen, welche Nutzungen durch Bundes- oder Landesrecht ausdrücklich gestattet oder verboten sind. Ob von dieser Stelle eine gewerbliche Nutzung grundsätzlich als verboten eingestuft wird oder aber nur "unzumutbare" Nutzungen. Ob die Beurteilung einer Unzumutbarkeit eine Einzelfallentscheidung ist oder ausdrücklich von vornherein so bezeichnet ist im Gesetz.....Ob der Pächter die für dieses Landeseigentum gültigen Gesetze und Bestimmungen im Sinne dieses Verbots richtig anwendet, ob seine Befugnisse lt Gesetz so weit gehen dürfen ....usw usw. also langsam rantasten an den Sachverhalt. Am Ende wird die Sache dann so geklärt werden können wie das Dauerthema Catch and Release : *Was im Gesetz steht zählt und sonst nichts  
*
Auf jeden Fall bedeutet diese Vorgehensweise richtig Arbeit. 

Denn das  der juristische Weg - die einzige Chance ist, dieses "Verbot" aufzuheben, sollte jedem klar sein.

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Ein Fischereirechteinhalber hat *definitiv* kein "Diskriminierungsrecht" gegen jemanden, nur weil der seine Rechte gerichtlich feststellen läßt und auch noch Recht bekommt



Viel Spaß beim Recht haben aber letztendlich gegen Windmühlen agieren.

Wetten dass du vor lauter Zeit-und Nervenaufreibenden Laufereien,nicht mehr zum guiden kommst ?

Der juristische Weg,ist nicht immer der Weg der Weisheit und Weitsicht[emoji6]


----------



## Jose (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Also ich würde die Sache anders angehen, wenn  ich Guide an der Elbe wäre. Ich würde erstmal herausfinden, wer Eigentümer dieses Gewässers ist. Dann unter welches Gesetz dieses Landeseigentum fällt. Wer der Pächter ist, welche Rechte der Pächter hat, welche Nutzungsbestimmungen vorliegen, welche Nutzungen durch Bundes- oder Landesrecht ausdrücklich gestattet oder verboten sind. Ob von dieser Stelle eine gewerbliche Nutzung grundsätzlich als verboten eingestuft wird oder aber nur "unzumutbare" Nutzungen. Ob die Beurteilung einer Unzumutbarkeit eine Einzelfallentscheidung ist oder ausdrücklich von vornherein so bezeichnet ist im Gesetz.....Ob der Pächter die für dieses Landeseigentum gültigen Gesetze und Bestimmungen im Sinne dieses Verbots richtig anwendet, ob seine Befugnisse lt Gesetz so weit gehen dürfen ....usw usw. also langsam rantasten an den Sachverhalt. Am Ende wird die Sache dann so geklärt werden können wie das Dauerthema Catch and Release : *Was im Gesetz steht zählt und sonst nichts
> *
> Auf jeden Fall bedeutet diese Vorgehensweise richtig Arbeit.
> 
> ...





mach das.


----------



## Muckimors (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



thomas-coe schrieb:


> Unglaublich!
> Ich kenne keine "Gemeinschaft", wo soviel Missgunst und Egoismus.....
> 
> ABER MIR DOCH EGAL!#q



Und das scheint mir auch der wahre Vater dieses Verbots zu sein
:g

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Seh ich auch - Fisch- und Gewässerneid, mit den Verbanditen Totengräber des Angelns...


----------



## Revilo62 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Jetzt sag ich Dir mal, wie ich es angehen würde, ein Guidinggeschäft zu eröffnen:
Ich würde mir erstmal Klarheit verschaffen, wo darf ich es, wer könnten meine Partner sein und mit denen das Gespräch suchen.
Scheinbar hat man ja mit den Fischern gesprochen, ob vorher oder nachher ist doch egal, es wurde offensichtlich gesprochen.
Ggf. würde ich mir auch mal Gedanken machen, was ich als Gegenleistung anbieten kann, da fallen mir gedanklich sofort einige ein, ich geb mal Stichwort: Qualität der Fischereischeinausbildung erhöhen, Kinderangelschulen etc.
Dann würde ich mir darüber Klarheit verschaffen, wie steht es mit dem was explizit nicht verboten ist, aber ein gewisses Konfliktpotential hat, sowas nennt man auch Gesprächsvorbereitung/Argumentationssuche
Um mir auch nachhaltige Beschäftigung zu gewährleisten sind das nicht nur Partner der Gewässerbewirtschafter sondern auch ggf. Touristikunternehmen und auch Naturschutzpartner, zwar nicht bequem aber unabdingbar.
Naja und dann sollte ich mir auch Gedanken machen, wie ich zukünftig Marketingstrategien mit welchem Ziel mache, ohne dabei meine Skeptiker auf den Plan zu rufen.
Ob das alles geschehen ist, weiß ich nicht, aber dies und noch ein paar Dinge nennt man Businessplan.
Es reicht eben nicht aus, zum Gewerbeamt zu gehen und ein Gewerbe anzumelden oder zum Finanzamt zu gehen und ein Kleinstunternehmen zu melden, da gehört mehr dazu.

Wenn man sich mit den lokalen Strukturen in S/A auskennt, weiss man, dass der Bewirtschafter dieser Gewässer der Landesverband ist, die Vereine haben, anders wie in anderen BL, keine Pächterverantwortung und Rechte, sie haben die Gewässer in Pflege, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Und ob es tatsächlich nur möglich ist, diese interne Gewässerordnung des LAV S/A zu kippen, steht auf einem anderen Papier, die Änderung ist demokratisch abgestimmt erfolgt, es gab also eine Mehrheit gegen die gewerbliche Nutzung, insbesondere durch Guidings, man kann sicher auch versuchen, eine gegenteilige Mehrheit zu realisieren, dass aber nur durch Aufeinanderzugehen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:

PS: Ich bin kein Feind vom Guiding, ich werde es nur nicht nutzen .... ich nutze andere Möglichkeiten der Informations-
beschaffung, durch Kommunikation z.B. und ich habe in den mehr als 40 Jahren meines Anglerdaseins einiges gelernt, was fast überall anwendbar ist und wenn ich mal nicht erfolgreich bin, dann war es wenigstens eine schöne ruhige Zeit am Wasser


----------



## Jose (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

aähemm, thomas, seh ich anders, und du, verbandsbereinigt, wohl auch.

mit der "missgünstigen gemeinschaft" sind die angler gemeint.
ich lese muckimors als mucki's mors mors, als schwabe freut dich natürlich die hamburgische variante des schwäbischen grußes.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamburger_Gruß

und niemand hat Hummel hummel gesagt.

lieber alleine auf weiter flur als mit falschen verbündeten.


----------



## Muckimors (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich bin kein Angelguide. Aber ich kenne ja nun einige aus Funk und Fernsehen und die sind mir alle sehr sehr sympathisch. 

Ich gönn den Jungs die paar tausend euro im Monat. Können sie doch auch nicht wirklich von leben...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Der juristische Weg,ist nicht immer der Weg der Weisheit und Weitsicht[emoji6]



Oder um es mit den Worten von Roman Herzog zu sagen : 

"..
*Herzog*, Roman (1934 –)

_Das kann doch nicht sein, dass der Bürger, der sich gesetzmäßig verhält, sich wie ein Idiot vorkommen muss._

_Es gibt__auch ein Grundrecht auf Dummheit._




#6


----------



## Muckimors (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Es reicht eben nicht aus, zum Gewerbeamt zu gehen und ein Gewerbe anzumelden oder zum Finanzamt zu gehen und ein Kleinstunternehmen zu melden, da gehört mehr dazu.
> 
> die Änderung ist demokratisch abgestimmt erfolgt, es gab also eine Mehrheit gegen die gewerbliche Nutzung, insbesondere durch Guidings, man kann sicher auch versuchen, eine gegenteilige Mehrheit zu realisieren, dass aber nur durch Aufeinanderzugehen.



Um Neider auf den Plan zu rufen, reicht ne Gewerbeanmeldung  offensichtlich sehr wohl aus...

Du meinst also, wenn 5 Panzerknacker demokratisch unter sich abstimmen, ne Bank auszurauben, ist das ok ? |supergri

Aber um mal wieder zum Kern der Sache zu kommen : 

Ich erfahre diese Guides als kompetente Angler, die anderen Anglern, insbesondere auch Junganglern, vermitteln, was das Hobby angeln wirklich ausmacht, nämlich das Privileg zu haben, in der Natur zu sein, seinen Stress hinter sich lassen zu können, abzuschalten, die Natur wertzuschätzen und das Wissen, daß diese Natur nicht unerschöpflich ist und sich vielleicht "auch" mal dafür entscheiden zu können - als Gegenleistung - einen massigen Edelfisch wieder zurück zusetzen in sein Element..weil man "feststellen könnte", keine Verwendung für diesen Fisch zu haben....

Die Aussage mit den missgünstigen Anglern darf man nicht so ernst sehen. Das bezieht sich auf die mitunter knappen ressourcen. Keiner verrät seine hotspots, weil man nicht jede Woche einen schönen Raubfsich fängt. Guides arbeiten daran, aufzuzeigen, wie man ein schönes Hobby auch nachhaltig und langfristig beanspruchen kann...ich werde das nicht mehr miterleben, aber irgendwann werden wir hier die gleichen Verhältnisse haben wie in Holland. Und das halte ich für richtig. Denn nur so, wird unser Hobby Zukunft haben und auch gesellschaftlich, wie es schon jetzt der Fall ist, voll akzeptiert sein. Und dazu brauchen wir diese Guides.      

Gruss Muckimors


----------



## Revilo62 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Meinem Demokratieverständnis nach ---- eindeutig   JA
So funktioniert Demokratie ! 
Selbst wenn 3 der 5 so gestimmt hätten, müsste sich nach demokratischen Regeln die Minderheit der Mehrheit beugen.
( Das hat nichts mit moralisch oder rechtlich richtig zu tun)


Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

@ Muckimors:

Deiner Argumentation nach hast du doch bei der ganzen Sache Aktien im Geschäft, bist irgendwie darin involviert!?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Andal schrieb:


> @ Muckimors:
> 
> Deiner Argumentation nach hast du doch bei der ganzen Sache Aktien im Geschäft, bist irgendwie darin involviert!?



Glaube ich nicht. Dann würde er nicht derartigen Blödsinn bzgl. der Unrechtmäßigkeit zusammenschreiben, sondern hätte sich wenigstens grundlegend über die Rechtslage informiert.


----------



## willmalwassagen (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Guiding ist vermutlich  nicht zu verbieten. Egal was der Verband in seine Satzung schreibt. Wo beginnt das denn? Wenn der Gewässerwart mit den beitragszahlenden Mitgliedern eine Tour macht oder der Vater den Sohn "guided" ?
Absoluter Blödsinn. Da müsste man auch Stadtführer verbieten die jemand zu besonders schönen Ecken führen die man sonst nicht findet. Weil das die Anwohner stören könnte. Oder vogelkundliche Führungen weil dem Führer vermutlich nicht die Landschaft und die Vögel gehören.
Wenn ein Verbandsvorstand sich solche Gedanken macht und  das für ein wichtiges Verbandsthemen hält, dann sind genau die richtigenPersonen im Vorstand.
Gottseidank ist unser Verein aus dieser Versammlung von Hirntoten raus.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

@Muckimors

Moin,

ich habe Deine Argumentationskette zwar nicht so ganz verstanden, aber das macht ja auch Nichts.

Letztendlich sind die Würfel gefallen und ja-ich sehe den offenen Brief sogar auch wie Du als Bestätigung des bösen Wortes mit C und R...

ich glaube nicht, dass sich auf dem Konfliktweg (ggf.Gericht) irgend etwas ändern wird - im Gegenteil werden sich die Fronten noch verhärten.

Das Nächste wäre dann die Klage auf Erteilung einer Fischereierlaubnis wenn der Rechteinhaber merkt, dass sein Verbot nicht akzeptiert wird und er nun den Hahn ganz zudreht?

Weißt du überhaupt, wieviel der Gerichtweg kosten kann?

Geld , Nerven, Zeit?

Klage mal, wenn Dir Jemand nochwas schuldet - das kann sogar Jahr(e) dauern mit ungewissem Ausgang !

Statt bärbeißig und Gebetsmühlenartig zu wiederholen, wie toll einzelne Praktiken "für den Bestand" sind, könnte man sich ja mal überlegen, warum man denn mit seinen Tätigkeiten überhaupt aneckt und was man in der Vergangenheit so Alles falsch gemacht haben könnte ( Außendarstellung und persönl. Ansichten bspw. ).

Stattdessen kommt das Neidargument, welches ich gar nicht verstehe - Andere ans Wasser zu bringen und an den Fisch erscheint mir nur in erster Linie ein "Traumjob" zu sein - und das auf dem wackeligen Boden der dt. Gesetzgebung ;+

nunja, wir entscheiden eh´ nicht - ich denke jedenfalls, dass noch andere Bundesländer nachziehen werden.

Aber Holland ist doch auch ein schönes Betätigungsfeld ( siehe D.I. und U.B. bspw. ) , die haben schon früher erkannt, wo sie unbehelligt FISCHEN gehen können und dürfen.

Der Rest wird sich mehr oder weniger Konflikten stellen müssen.

R.S.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,

und mir erschließt sich immer noch nicht, warum man in Binnengewässern in (Mittel)Europa überhaupt einen Guide braucht. In meinen über fünfzig Jahren Fliegenfischen habe ich in Bosnien, Kroatien, Slowenien, Österreich, der Schweiz, Deutschland sowieso, Tschechien, Schweden Finnland und Norwegen, nie einen Guide benötigt. Anfangs gab es das ja auch nicht, da war es eben so, daß man selbst zurechtkommen mußte.
Das Guiding ist ja eigentlich aus dem Fliegenfischen entstanden; warum wohl, weil mit der Zeit es  in gewissen Kreisen "In" wurde Fliegenfischer zu 
sein und man wollte Erfolg haben, obwohl man relativ wenig Ahnung von der Materie hatte.
Mittlerweile gibt es ja schon Gewässer, da darf man ohne Guide gar nicht mehr hin. Das wäre für mich ein Ausschlußkriterium, ist doch, wie ich finde das eigene Erkunden eines neuen Gewässers schon ein Erlebnis auf das ich nicht verzichten möchte.
Gut, jeder wie er will, abgesehen davon erschließt sich mir nicht, wie jemand stolz auf einen "kapitalen" Fisch sein kann, den er nur gefangen hat, weil der Guide ihn den "verschafft" hat.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Purist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Statt bärbeißig und Gebetsmühlenartig zu wiederholen, wie toll einzelne Praktiken "für den Bestand" sind, könnte man sich ja mal überlegen, warum man denn mit seinen Tätigkeiten überhaupt aneckt und was man in der Vergangenheit so Alles falsch gemacht haben könnte ( Außendarstellung und persönl. Ansichten bspw. ).
> 
> Stattdessen kommt das Neidargument, welches ich gar nicht verstehe - Andere ans Wasser zu bringen und an den Fisch erscheint mir nur in erster Linie ein "Traumjob" zu sein - und das auf dem wackeligen Boden der dt. Gesetzgebung ;+



Es ist ja nicht nur das Neidargument, dass auch gerne hier im Forum benutzt wird um allerhand Umtriebe zu rechtfertigen. Der "offene Brief" zeigt doch sehr deutlich, dass da vor allem Leute von sich und ihrem Handeln überzeugt sind. Von einem rücksichtsvollen "Miteinander" (wie in Vereinen üblich) ist da keine Rede, vom Einhalten der Regeln auch nicht. Stattdessen pöbelt man gegen andere Angler und widerspricht sich auch noch in der Argumentation.

Wer sich für eine Sache einsetzen will, muss erst einmal ehrlich zu sich selber sein, sich selbst und das eigene Tun kritisch hinterfragen, um dann darauf seine Argumente (die sich nicht widersprechen!) aufzubauen. Auf andere Nationen zu zeigen ist dabei immer Fehl am Platz, sich seine eigenen, anarchisch angehauchten, Verhaltensweisen schönzureden auch. 



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Aber Holland ist doch auch ein schönes Betätigungsfeld ( siehe D.I. und  U.B. bspw. ) , die haben schon früher erkannt, wo sie unbehelligt  FISCHEN gehen können und dürfen.



Auch dort müssen sie sich an Regeln halten. |rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Guiding ist vermutlich  nicht zu verbieten. Egal was der Verband in seine Satzung schreibt. Wo beginnt das denn? Wenn der Gewässerwart mit den beitragszahlenden Mitgliedern eine Tour macht oder der Vater den Sohn "guided" ?
> Absoluter Blödsinn. Da müsste man auch Stadtführer verbieten die jemand zu besonders schönen Ecken führen die man sonst nicht findet. Weil das die Anwohner stören könnte. Oder vogelkundliche Führungen weil dem Führer vermutlich nicht die Landschaft und die Vögel gehören.
> Wenn ein Verbandsvorstand sich solche Gedanken macht und  das für ein wichtiges Verbandsthemen hält, dann sind genau die richtigenPersonen im Vorstand.
> Gottseidank ist unser Verein aus dieser Versammlung von Hirntoten raus.



Es geht ja auch um das gewerbliche Guiding.
Das Guiding mit Freunden etc. ist ja weiterhin erlaubt = unentgeltliches Guiding.

Absolut lächerlich dieses Verbot.
Dieses Verbot ist nicht durchsetzbar.


----------



## GeorgeB (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Rheinspezie schrieb:
> Moin,
> 
> es geht nicht um Angler, sondern um Guides.
> ...



Ich kann diese deine Sicht der Dinge absolut nachvollziehen und weiß was du meinst, glaube(!) aber nicht, dass diese Sichtweise vor Gericht Bestand hat. Ein Guide ist zunächst mal nur ein bezahlter Begleiter, Helfer, Lehrer oder Führer.

Das hier mehrfach erwähnte Argument, nach dem auch Wanderführer o.ä. öffentlichen Raum für ihr Gewerbe nutzen, hat durchaus etwas für sich. Und hinkt trotzdem etwas. Wie jeder Vergleich. 

Andal schrieb irgendwo, der Verband habe das doch bestimmt vorher juristisch abgeklärt. Das wiederum halte ich für nicht so einfach. Selbstverständlich ist jeder gute Jurist in der Lage ein Gutachten zu erstellen, aufgrund dessen man ein Guidingverbot als rechtens ansehen kann. Genau so wie er in der Lage ist eines zu erstellen, das zum umgekehrten Schluss kommt. Die Sache dürfte juristisch ziemliches Neuland und keineswegs höchstrichterlich ausgeklagt sein. 

Ich bin in der Sache ziemlich unentschlossen. Ich selber habe nie einen bezahlten(!) Guide in Anspruch genommen, finde es aber absolut ok, wenn es jemand macht. Es gibt bei Jagd und Angelei, das wurde hier ja schon erwähnt, sogar viele Hotspots, wo Guides behördlich vorgeschrieben sind. 

Man kann sich leicht vorstellen, dass unkontrolliertes Guiding an bestimmten Orten Probleme verursacht. Imho wäre es deshalb sehr viel ratsamer, ich meine Thomas vertritt diese Ansicht, gemeinsam mit den Guides verbindliche Regeln zu erarbeiten. "Gesittetes" Guiding kann durchaus positiv für alle Beteiligten sein. Auch für Flora und Fauna.


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,



> Eine gewerbliche bzw. kommerzielle Nutzung der in den Gewässer
> fonds des LAV
> Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. eingebrachten Gewässer ist nicht gesta
> ttet bzw. unzulässig.



Es geht also nicht um die Tätigkeit an sich.

Man dürfte also auch z.B. keine Angel-Events etc. dort abhalten, bei denen die Teilnehmer z.B. Gebühren etc. zahlen müssen.

Ich finde es nach wie vor legitim, dass der Bewirtschafter festlegt, was am Gewässer erlaubt oder verboten ist.

Wenn Muckimors meint nur Gesetze würden gelten, dann könnte man ja auch unbegrenzt Fische entnehmen, obwohl der Bewirtschafter Fangmengen festgesetzt hat. Gesetzliche Stückzahllimitierungen gibt es m.W. nach ja nicht.

Bei der Fischereierlaubnis geht es  um zivilrechtliche Beziehungen und da gilt die Vertragsfreiheit. Wer mit den Bedingungen oder Preisen nicht einverstanden ist, muss ja keinen Erlaubnisschein kaufen.


----------



## Revilo62 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Gesetze  sind wie Arzneien; sie sind gewöhnlich nur die Heilung einer Krankheit  durch eine geringere oder vorübergehende Krankheit. Ein jedes Gesetz hat  seine Kehrseite, ein jede Änderung von Gesetzen hat etwas  Verdrießliches, und die gesetzgebende Gewalt oder die Regierung, welche  die Initiative derselben ergreift, kann in der Regel nur zwischen zwei  Übeln das kleinere wählen.
Otto Eduard Leopold Fürst von Bismarck 
(1815 - 1898), preußisch-deutscher Staatsmann und 1. Reichskanzler
Quelle: Rede im Preußischen Herrenhaus, am 6. März 1827


Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## xxstxr70 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ob das Guiding verboten wird oder nicht ist mir erst einmal egal.
> Ich weiß nur nicht wozu man bei uns ein Guiding benötigen würde,  wenn man sich auch nur ein bißchen mit dem jeweiligen Gewässer befaßt.
> ...




Ja Lajos,

du bist der Tollste, Schönste, Beste, such dir noch weitere Superlative aus.

Aber bitte, bitte halt deinen "Mund". Man kann Deine ekelerregende Selbstbeweihräucherung nicht mehr ertragen.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo oyster70,

wohl schlecht geschlafen oder bei der Erziehung vom Anstand gefehlt?
Mann o Mann, wie hat man nur Fische fangen können, als es noch keine Guides gab?
Ich habe nie behauptet, daß ich der Tollste, Schönste und Beste von irgendetwas bin und ich kenne etliche Fliegenfischer, die sind besser als ich. Nur hat man halt nach jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung beim Fliegenfischen meist so viel Ahnung, daß man auch an einem fremden Gewässer auf Anhieb gut zurecht kommt.
Und zum Aufschreiben: den "Mund" laß ich mir von Dir bestimmt nicht verbieten.

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Meinungsdifferenzen könnte man(n) auch besonnener ausdrücken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Meinungsdifferenzen könnte man(n) auch besonnener ausdrücken.


Erstens das - und zweitens beim Thema bleiben:
Hier gehts nämlich nicht drum, ob jemand meint er brauche selber kein Guiding und deswegen brauchens andere auch nicht, sondern um das Verbot des Verbandes für seine Gewässer...

Ansonsten bleibts für mich immer noch schlicht dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler abschrecken, begrenzen und reglementieren ist halt gelernte Verbandsarbeit.
> 
> Man könnte statt dessen Guides und Guiding als Botschafter fürs Angeln, für Angler, für die Region und Tourismus sehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,

ich finde es schon respektabel, wenn jemand in Bosnien ohne Guide zurechtkommt.

Als ich vor zehn Jahren dort geangelt habe, brauchte ich mangels Sprachkenntnissen schon jemand, der mir die Lizenzen besorgt hat und die Zugänge zu den erlaubten Strecken gezeigt hat.

Dafür hab ich gerne ein paar Euro bezahlt, auch wenn der gute Mann im Fliegenfischen kein Experte war. 

In Nordamerika ist das mit dem Guiding übrigens deutlich strenger geregelt als hier.

Da müssen die Guides erstmal ne Prüfung ablegen und eine Lizenz erwerben. Je nach Gewässer wird dort oft auch nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Guidinglizenzen vergeben. Für manche Gewässer gilt sogar komplettes Guidingverbot. Dazu wird auch oft noch die Anzahl der Gäste pro Guide und Tag /Jahr begrenzt.

Und das obwohl dort wesentlich mehr Gewässerfläche pro Angler zur Verfügung steht als bei uns.


----------



## Purist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> In Nordamerika ist das mit dem Guiding übrigens deutlich strenger geregelt als hier.



Interessant, deine Anmerkungen zu den USA. Aber: Ist Guiding in Deutschland bislang überhaupt irgendwie geregelt (abgesehen vom Fliegenfischen, da mag es anders sein), oder wird es quasi unter'm Tisch betrieben, während man in "Fachpublikationen" und sogar TV eifrig die Werbetrommel dafür rührt?

Fußt darauf nicht auch das Verbot, weil keine Guiding-Regeln existieren und sich die Guides diese nach Gutdünken selber basteln, verbietet man es besser gleich komplett (ist einfach, unmißverständlich und unkompliziert).


----------



## willmalwassagen (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

@sharpo
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe 
Guiding umsonst  = erlaubt
Guiding gegen Geld = verboten 
Ich versuch es mit einem Beispiel.
Seit 40 Jahren wohne ich am großen See und gehe da täglich mehrfach mit meinem Hund spazieren. Fast alle Angler kennen mich und wir plaudern über das Angeln und ich kenne inzwischen jeden Platz an dem man Fische fängt und die Köder dazu, je nach Wetterlage.
Dann schreibe ich ein Buch, Der Anglerguide zum großen See und biete mich als Guide an.
Ich bin nicht Mitglied in irgendeinem Verein und habe keinen Fischereischein.
Jetzt "guide" ich jemand, der mein Buch gelesen hat und gegen Geld von mir die Plätze sehen will und Fische fangen will. Ich kenne kein Fischereirecht. Weiss nichts von C&R.
Und wer will mir jetzt irgendwas an diesem See  verbieten? Die Gemeinde dass ich meinen Hund nicht ohne Leine laufen lassen darf ?
Das wars dann auch.
Sinnlose Diskussion ums Guiding. Die Verbands...... sollen einfach einen Rechtsanwalt fragen ehe sie so einen Unfug verzapfen.


----------



## nookieone (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Am besten gleich alles verbieten was mit dem Angeln zu tun hat, damit auch das Angeln an sich. Is doch in DE eh fürn Arsch. Alles nur noch verboten und mit aberwitzigen Regeln behaftet. Für jede Pfütze muss man in irgendeinen Verein beitreten oder teure Gastkarten kaufen. Keine Einheit...Nichts... kein Wunder dass das Angeln hier so einen "komischen" Stellenwert hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Da gabs/gibts in S-A also 3 - 4 Guides..

Die gäbs nicht, wenns keine Angler gäbe, die daran Interesse haben.

Muss nicht jeder haben, und es muss eh keiner das Guiding buchen, ders nicht will.

Welcher Verbanditen-Xxxxxxxxxxx es da für nötig hielt, wegen dieser "exzessiven" Gewässernutzung von einer knappen Handvoll Guides und ihren jeweils pro Jahr paar Gästen, da gleich beim Verband Verbot zu beantragen, würde mich auch mal interessieren...........

Vermutung:
Das war wohl wieder mal die Mischung aus bürokrateutonischem Abnickmichel, der von jedem Geßlerhut das Knie beugt, Blockwart- und/oder IM-Mentalität, sich ethisch/moralisch höherstehend dünkender Gut- und Besserangler, der meint an seiner Art zu Angeln muss die Welt genesen und der alles andere (wie so viele überalterte Vereinsmichel nicht nur in Angelvereinen), was neu und/oder unbekannt ist, eh mal aus Prinzip ablehnt - und das noch mit einer für einen "Angler"verband mehr als bescheuerten Tieschutzargumentation - manche werden den Schuss nicht mehr hören.............. 

Warum der Verband nicht statt dessen die Möglichkeiten nutzt, das Guiding zu lizensieren (auch mit Kurs wegen mir), evtl. sogar über den Verband anzubieten, nach klaren Regeln (siehe USA-Beispiel), die zudem den Gewässern angepasst werden können, die (oft ja populären) Guides evtl. sogar offensiv zu nutzen um neue Mitglieder zu gewinnen (Vorträge an Schulen, Anfängerangeln etc.), um Angeln zu fördern, die Region zu stärken, das Angeln selber als tolle Freizeitbeschäftigung darzustellen, dazu müsste man in die Köpfe der Verbanditen gucken können...

Ich kanns nicht - ist vielleicht gut so, man würde vielleicht nur (noch mehr) erschrecken............


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Wer hat denn wen zuerst vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt? Von wem hätte der erste Schritt zum Dialog bezüglich gewerblichem Guiding gemacht werden müssen? Wurde das gemacht?

Ich meine, diese drei Fragen sind sehr eindeutig zu beantworten. Drei Antworten, die nicht gegen den LAV S/A sprechen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Das Gesprächsangebot seitens der Guides hats sofort gegeben, als das Thema aufkam.

Wurde vom Verband nicht angenommen, also auch eine Entscheidung auf der Sitzung getroffen, ohne alle Seiten gehört zu haben (kennt man von den Verbanditen ja eh, siehe (Kon)Fusion, den Regeln der (uninformierten) Demokratie folgend)..

Und dass die Verbanditen ausser verbieten eh nix (richtig) kennen und können, bestätigt sich ja immer wieder.

Und gar weiterdenken und was Positives draus machen, das geht ja schon mal gar nicht..

Man muss fast hoffen, dass der Verband Gewässer an die Fischer verliert, die ohne solche Verbote an ihren Angelstrecken in S-A auskommen ....


----------



## Revilo62 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Warum sollte der Verband einen Rechtsanwalt befragen?
Offensichtlich ist es ja nichtdas erste Verbot dieser Art in D, siehe Rheinland-Pfalz oder Niedersachsen.
Dieses hat solange Bestand, bis es eine Einigung zwischen den Guppen gibt oder ein Gericht Gegenteiliges bescheinigt.
Aber wenn Du schon Beispiele bringst, bring ich mal ein Beispiel für einen Auswuchs der anderen Art:
Ich habe viel Geld übrig und kaufe ein Gewässer, im Osten D immer noch möglich, von der TLG .
Dieses Gewässer hat 100 ha, hat einen guten Bestand und ich vergebe das Fischereirecht pachtweise, mit der Auflage, dass das Angeln zukünftig nur noch mitgeführten Guidingtouren möglich ist. Damit die Wertschöpfungskette funktioniert, ist der Pächter des Fischereirechts mein Angestellter, die Guides ebenso und um die Kosten in Summe kompensieren zu können, betreibe ich noch zusätzlich ein 4**** Wellness-Hotel mit Adventureabteilung ( des Angelns wegen |bigeyes), eine Bootsvermietung, einen kleinen 5* Campingplatz und für die Kids einen kleinen Kuschelzoo, ich sag mal wie ein Centerpark .
Ob das Angeln für die einheimische Bevölkerung noch möglich ist, geht mir schlichtweg am A.....vorbei, und nu ...
und so etwas gibt es, vielleicht nicht in D aber es wäre denkbar
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja in S/A schon solche Entwicklungen oder Tendenzen

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Purist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer hat denn wen zuerst vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt? Von wem hätte der erste Schritt zum Dialog bezüglich gewerblichem Guiding gemacht werden müssen? Wurde das gemacht?



Aber im Ausland geht's doch auch. 
Ernsthaft, die Reaktion des Verbandes ist der zweite Schritt, den ersten haben Leute gemacht, die sich nicht um Legitimation oder Rechtmäßigkeit gekümmert haben. Nur weil etwas nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, muss es noch lange nicht richtig/zulässig bzw. erlaubt sein. 
Haben diejenigen, die Guiding anbieten, sich zuvor Rechtsbeistand eingeholt um die Lage zu prüfen oder gleich beim Verband angefragt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich bin ja am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht mal von einem der 3 Guides (die mit dem offenen Brief/Gesprächsangebot) an einem ihrer Gewässer beim Verband 2 Stullen liefern lasse für, sagen wir mal,  200 Euro..

Tipps zum Angeln vor Ort würden sie dann sicher kostenlos geben....................

Oder ich buche sie als Wanderführer für ne kleine Elbwanderung für das Geld. Müssen sie halt warten, wenn ich ein bisschen angeln will. Freundlich wie sie sind, werden sie, wenn sie sich da auskennen, auch sicher kostenlos Angeltipps vor Ort geben.....

Oder ich lass mir von einem der Jungs 5 Gummifische anliefern für das Geld - auch da würde ich sicher dazu noch kostenlos Tipps fürs Angeln vor Ort kriegen (oder dürfen dann Angelgerätehändler auch keine Tipps mehr geben für die Gewässer vor Ort?)....


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,

ich denke mal solange der "Guide" keine Fischereierlaubnis hat und sich nur  im Rahmen des Allgemeingebrauchs am Wasser aufhält, könnte es schon schwierig werden ihm was nachzuweisen. Es besteht ja dann keine Rechtsbeziehung zwischen Fischereirechtsinhaber und "Guide".

Ich kenn die angesprochenen "Guides" nicht. Allerdings denke ich, dass die meisten "Guides" in erster Linie auch selber angeln  und zusätzlich noch Geld damit verdienen wollen.

Soll auch Guides geben, die nach dem Anhieb die Rute an den Gast abgeben, wenn er es wünscht und entsprechend honoriert.

Dann wäre deren Betätigungsfeld natürlich eingeschränkt.

Wie die betroffenen "Guides" gestrickt sind, kann ich wie gesagt aber nicht beurteilen.

In British Columbia reicht es übrigens schon aus, einen Angler gegen Entgeld zum Angelplatz zu fahren um wegen illegalen Guidings belangt zu werden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Könnte man so machen,

wenn es auffällt, gibt es wie gesagt gar keine Erlaubniskarten mehr.

Dann hat sich das Angeln für Schlaue eben erledigt.

Es geht nicht gegen das Angeln (Angelverbot) , sondern gegen die kommerzielle Nutzung.

Daher gibt es für Angler keine Nachteile - das Verbot betrifft nur den (nun) illegalen Kommerz.

Im Grunde genommen werden Angellizenzen vergeben, damit der berechtigte Angler frischen Fisch zur Eigenversorgung nutzen kann.

Was dann im tatsächlichen Fall passiert (ach komm´, heute ziehe ich ein paar Satzkarpfen nur so zum Spass und werf´ die wieder rein ) , etc. , dass hat doch eigentlich nicht die Bohne interessiert !

Es wurde stillschweigend gemacht.

Das Wesen des Guidings ( Vermarktung, Werbung, Ausübung der Fischerei ) ist aber nicht stillschweigend, sondern

höchst extrovertiert.

Und das kommt neben dem kommerziellen Aspekt der Bereicherung an gehegten Fremdgewässern, eben nicht gut an !

Und wenn man sich da nicht von abgrenzt, dann kann es sogar den Fokus auf den ganz "normalen" Angelbetrieb richten.

Aber das sehe ich vllt. auch zu dramatisch.

Was am Ende übrig bleibt : das Guiding ist *so* nicht erwünscht.

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Was am Ende übrig bleibt : das Guiding ist *so* nicht erwünscht.
> 
> R.S.


Falsch.

Das Guiding ist so nur von den Verbanditen in S-A mehrheitlich nicht erwünscht, die zu dumm und/oder uninformiert sind, das positiv für den Verband zu nutzen.

Zum Glück gibts da viele Berufsfischerstrecken, wo das möglich bleiben wird (und die nicht einfach Angler ausgrenzen, die das wollen), und notfalls eben Lieferservice mit kostenlosen Tipps...


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Was am Ende übrig bleibt : das Guiding ist *so* nicht erwünscht.



Genau und der Verband ist "böse", weil er an der Gewinnmaximierung dieser drei Berufsfischer nicht mitwirken mag und eben seine Gewässer und die Fische seiner Mitglieder nicht zur Verfügung stellt!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

nicht böse - dumm..
Weil ers selber nicht positiv nutzt, sondern gleich verbietet...
Und das noch mit der bescheuerten, weil anglerfeindlichen Tierschutzargumentation..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau und der Verband ist "böse", weil er an der Gewinnmaximierung dieser drei Berufsfischer nicht mitwirken mag und eben seine Gewässer und die Fische seiner Mitglieder nicht zur Verfügung stellt!
> 
> Jürgen



Guides buchen sich nicht selbst. Es scheint also eine Nachfrage zu geben. Die Fragestellung muss doch sein, warum der Verband sich gegen Guides stellt, nicht aber gegen Gewinnmaximierung durch Berufsfischer. [edit by Admin: OT]

 Die Verbandsspitzen sind mit ideologischen Betonschädeln besetzt. So sieht's aus. Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen einzigen Angler, der den Guides nicht ihre Einnahmen gönnt.


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nicht böse - dumm..
> Weil ers selber nicht positiv nutzt, sondern gleich verbietet...
> Und das noch mit der bescheuerten, weil anglerfeindlichen Tierschutzargumentation..



Die legen eben für sich selber fest, was positiv ist und was nicht. Um kein Haar anders, als du es mit dem Forum machst. Die und du lassen sich da nicht dreinreden. Euer gutes Recht.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Und das noch mit der bescheuerten, weil anglerfeindlichen Tierschutzargumentation..


Wobei du in dem Detail vollkommen recht hast, ist wirklich bescheuert den Tier/Naturschutz als Begründung vorzuschieben!
Überhaupt keine Begründung wäre richtiger gewesen, warum muss eine solche Entscheidung denn begründet werden, außer vor den Mitgliedern?
Und selbst da würde eine "zur Kenntnisnahme" reichen!

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> *Das Guiding ist so nur von den Verbanditen in S-A mehrheitlich nicht erwünscht, die zu dumm und/oder uninformiert sind, das positiv für den Verband zu nutzen.*
> 
> Zum Glück gibts da viele Berufsfischerstrecken, wo das möglich bleiben wird (und die nicht einfach Angler ausgrenzen, die das wollen), und notfalls eben Lieferservice mit kostenlosen Tipps...





Oder die fühlen sich einfach ungefragt ausgenutzt und sind es leid.
Oder die kommen auch nicht damit klar, wie die "Ware Fisch" behandelt wird ?

Steht doch so geschrieben.

Welchen Nutzen hat ein Guide für einen Verein?

Der Verein den ich kenne, der würde am Liebsten gar keine Gastkarten ausgeben - ist aber vorgeschrieben.
Der Verein möchte intakte Gewässer und gute Fischbestände seinen Mitgliedern bieten, der Guide möchte seinen zahlenden Kunden das Gleiche bieten , somit steht er in Konkurrenz zum Vereinswesen und verdient auch noch am Vereinskapital.

Das klingt egoistisch - was hat der Verein / Verband davon?

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wobei du in dem Detail vollkommen recht hast, ist wirklich bescheuert den Tier/Naturschutz als Begründung vorzuschieben!


Das wird sich bei den Verbanditen frühestens mit der übernächsten Generation in den Vorständen ändern..

Jahrezehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche wirken halt nach...........


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Jahrezehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche wirken halt nach...........


Das wird in dem Fall wohl leider genau so sein!
Wie schon gesagt, keine Begründung wäre besser gewesen, als der Quatsch!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,

ich weiß zwar nicht wie das in SA abläuft, aber bei uns wählen wir Vereinsvorstände, die wiederum Verteter in die Bezirks- und Landesverbände entsenden. Also eine Art representative Demokratie. 



> Am Samstag, dem 07.11.2015, trafen sich die Vertreter der über 40.
> 000 in den Vereinen des
> Landesanglerverbandes Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. organisierten Angelfischer zu
> r 44. Mitglieder-
> ...



Entscheidungen die dort von Mehrheiten getroffen werden sind also schon legitimiert. Wer damit nicht einverstanden ist muss entweder versuchen selbst als Verteter gewählt zu werden oder seine Verteter entsprechend zu beeinflussen oder ggf. ne eigene Interessenvertretung gründen. 

Drr DKAC ist ja auch aus Leuten entsprungen, die mit Verbandsentscheidungen nicht einverstanden waren.

Polemik und Beleidungen der Funktionäre werden allein keine Änderung bewirken.

Außerdem wäre es mal interessant zu erfahren, wie denn die Meinungen bei den betroffenen Angelfischern an der Basis dort verteilt sind.


----------



## Sharpo (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> @sharpo
> Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe
> Guiding umsonst  = erlaubt
> Guiding gegen Geld = verboten
> ...



Ich schreibe dies bereits seit der ersten Seite.
Dieses Verbot ist nicht durchsetzbar.

Dritte gehen die die Geschäftsbeziehungen zwischen Guide und Angler nichts an. Der LV kann dieses gewerbliche Guiding nicht Rechts sicher überprüfen.
Er darf allenfalls den üblichen Verdächtigen Guides keine Angelerlaubnisscheine verkaufen. (Ausschluss nach Nasenfaktor, auf Grund von Verdächtigung)
Diese werden aber auch nicht benötigt. 
Ein Guide muss nicht Angeln.


@Thomas

Diese Ausreden bezüglich Stulle werden ja nicht mal benötigt. S´Der LV hat kein Recht sich in die Geschäftsbeziehung zwischen Guide und Angler einzumischen geschweige denn darüber Auskunft zu bekommen.

Ein Geschmäckle bekommt die Sachlage natürlich wenn der Guide Werbung mit den verbotenen Gewässern macht.
Aber auch hier kann der Lv nicht einschreiten.
(Werbung darf man ja für jeden Mist machen. Genau wie man "verbotene" Ware "verkaufen" darf, diese aber nicht einsetzen darf.Beispiel: Radarmelder)


----------



## Sharpo (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke mal solange der "Guide" keine Fischereierlaubnis hat und sich nur  im Rahmen des Allgemeingebrauchs am Wasser aufhält, könnte es schon schwierig werden ihm was nachzuweisen. Es besteht ja dann keine Rechtsbeziehung zwischen Fischereirechtsinhaber und "Guide".
> 
> ...



Eine Beziehung die keinem LV oder sonst wen etwas angeht.


----------



## Sharpo (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Könnte man so machen,
> 
> wenn es auffällt, gibt es wie gesagt gar keine Erlaubniskarten mehr.
> 
> ...



Pauschale Verurteilung ohne irgendwelche Belege.

Angeln mit Guide = Trophäenangler?
Ist doch laut Gesetz und Erlaubnisschein verboten.

Angeln ohne Guide = kein Trophäenangler ?

Ist doch irgendwie lächerlich diese Argumentationskette, oder?

Fisch gibt es in der Ladentheke. 
Somit pauschal alle Angler = Trophäenanglerm, Tierquäler etc.


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,



> Ein Guide muss nicht Angeln.



Stimmt. Wird in vielen Ländern auch so praktiziert, dass der Guide in erster Linie "Führer" ist und der Gast angelt.

Bei dem was ich über viele deutschen "Guides" so gehört habe, steht aber deren eigene anglerische Betätigung nicht unbedingt hinter der des Gastes zurück.

Deshalb werden wohl viele Gewässer meiden, wo sie nicht selber angeln dürfen.


----------



## Sharpo (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auch wenn diese Guides Angeln würden müsste immer noch die Geschäftsbeziehung zwischen Guide und Angler bewiesen werden.
Wie soll dies gehen?

Es erfolgt also keine "Verurteilung" auf Grund einer "Gesetzesüberschreitung" sondern es wird pauschal geurteilt weil der besagt Guide (Angler) professionelles gewerbliches Guiding anbietet oder dafür bekannt ist.

Auch wenn jetzt keine Geschäftsbeziehung mit dem Begleiter (Angler, potenzieller Kunde) besteht.

Es wird im Grunde nicht das gewerbliche Guiding verboten sondern besagte potenzielle gewerbliche Guides werden von vorne rein abgestempelt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Pauschale Verurteilung ohne irgendwelche Belege.
> 
> Angeln mit Guide = Trophäenangler?
> Ist doch laut Gesetz und Erlaubnisschein verboten.
> ...



Ich habe mich gestern Abend bei Leuten, die besser in die Abläufe, auch in Sachsen-Anhalt, eingeweiht sind, informiert. Thomas möchte aber nicht, dass die Hintergründe hier diskutiert werden (und hat mir deshalb gerade eine Verwarnung erteilt), weil es dabei um das berühmte Thema geht, dessen Name hier nicht erwähnt werden darf.

 Aussage meines Gesprächspartners gestern: "Sachsen-Anhalt hat sich halt als erstes aus der Deckung gewagt. Da kommen noch mehr Verbände hinterher. Wenn ich Guide wäre, würde ich mir schon mal einen neuen Job suchen."

 Und damit bin ich hier raus.


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,



> Es erfolgt also keine "Verurteilung" auf Grund einer "Gesetzesüberschreitung" sondern es wird pauschal geurteilt weil der besagt Guide (Angler) professionelles gewerbliches Guiding anbietet oder dafür bekannt ist.



Richtig, wenn keiner der Beteiligten aussagt müsste nach Indizien geurteilt werden. Wobei der erste Anschein dann wohl gegen die "Guidingtruppe" spräche.

Ähnlich wie wenn man nach Sonnenuntergang mit einem Mietboot auf dem Wasser erwischt würde. Dann könnte man auch zur Polizei sagen, dass das Boot heute ausnahmweise unentgeltlich zur Verfügung gestellt wurde. Wem dann ggf. geglaubt würde kann im Endeffekt nur ein Gericht entscheiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Die sollen erst mal Guiding definieren (was in D weder rechtlich noch durch den Verband passierte) - dann nennt man das Ganze eben statt dessen z. B. Angelschule und bringt den Leuten ne bestimmte Angelmethode in der Praxis bei statt sie zu guiden...

Am besten gleich noch mitm Kursangebot als zweites Standbein für die Prüfung (in anderen BL geht das ja auch) - die Kohle für solche Kurse müssen ja auch nicht alleine Verbände und Vereine alleine abzocken...
;-))))


----------



## Sharpo (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber wir sind nicht in der Kirche, der Richter benötigt beweise.


----------



## xxstxr70 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gestern Abend bei Leuten, die besser in die Abläufe, auch in Sachsen-Anhalt, eingeweiht sind, informiert. Thomas möchte aber nicht, dass die Hintergründe hier diskutiert werden (und hat mir deshalb gerade eine Verwarnung erteilt), weil es dabei um das berühmte Thema geht, dessen Name hier nicht erwähnt werden darf.
> 
> Aussage meines Gesprächspartners gestern: "Sachsen-Anhalt hat sich halt als erstes aus der Deckung gewagt. Da kommen noch mehr Verbände hinterher. Wenn ich Guide wäre, würde ich mir schon mal einen neuen Job suchen."
> 
> Und damit bin ich hier raus.



Wenn du wie Du sagst Hintergründe kennst, und warum soll ich das anzweifeln, wäre es für diese Diskussion extrem dienlich diese sachlich und ohne Polemik zu nennen.
Wenn diese der zensur unterliegen, kann man den Thread auch schließen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Nicht zur Diskussion (Modentscheidungen werden nicht öffentlich diskutiert), sondern zur Info:

Ob man Hintergründe "kennt" oder Prominente im bayrischen Landesverband, Anwälte, Richter, hohe Manager in bekannten Firmen, immer alle ungenannt bleiben wollend, um das Lieblingsthema C+R in allen irgendwie grob passenden Themen unter zu bringen ist erstens zweierlei und zweitens hier Offtopic.

Für das Thema C+R (das hier nur ne untergeordnete Rolle iinnerhalb des Totschlagargumentes Tierschutz spielt) gibts nen eigenen Thread (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563).

Die klare Ansage das dann auch in dem C+R-Thread zu diskutieren und nicht hier, ist keine Zensur.

Die Verwarnung gabs für die klare Zuwiderhandlung gegen die entsprechende öffentliche Ansage:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für die C+R-Diskussion gibts nen eigenen Thread, den benutzen oder hier punkten.


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,



> Aber wir sind nicht in der Kirche, der Richter benötigt beweise



Wenn es so wäre, gäbe es viel weniger unschuldig Verurteilte. Wenn eindeutige Beweise fehlen, urteilt das Gericht nach Indizien.
Da kann jemand auch wegen Mordes verurteilt werden, wenn keine Leiche gefunden wurde.

Wenn ein Guide im Internet damit wirbt, gegen Bezahlung Angelgäste zu führen und dann mit einer Gruppe Angler aus unterschiedlichen Orten am Gewässer angetroffen wird, die sich auch untereinander nicht näher kennen, sprechen die Indizien erstmal gegen ne harmlose Angeltour unter Kumpeln.

Wenn ein Bayer in einem Mietboot auf den Bodden unterwegs ist und nichtmal den Vornamen des Vermieters kennt, sprechen die Indizien auch erstmal gegen eine unentgeltliche Leihe unter Kumpeln.

Alles andere müsste dann ein Gericht entscheiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Na und?

Was ist Guiding?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die sollen erst mal Guiding definieren (was in D weder rechtlich noch durch den Verband passierte) - dann nennt man das Ganze eben statt dessen z. B. Angelschule und bringt den Leuten ne bestimmte Angelmethode in der Praxis bei statt sie zu guiden...
> 
> Am besten gleich noch mitm Kursangebot als zweites Standbein für die Prüfung (in anderen BL geht das ja auch) - die Kohle für solche Kurse müssen ja auch nicht alleine Verbände und Vereine alleine abzocken...
> ;-))))



Oder "umfirmieren":


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht mal von einem der 3 Guides (die mit dem offenen Brief/Gesprächsangebot) an einem ihrer Gewässer beim Verband 2 Stullen liefern lasse für, sagen wir mal,  200 Euro..
> 
> Tipps zum Angeln vor Ort würden sie dann sicher kostenlos geben....................
> 
> ...


----------



## Franz_16 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Rechtlich ist das schwierig. Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, das Geschäfts-Verhältnis zwischen Kunde und Guide geht den Gewässerbewirtschafter absolut überhaupt nichts an. Da lässt sich ganz sicher immer eine Konstellation finden, mit der man jede noch so ausgeklügelte Formulierung umgehen kann. 

Weiterhin ist es so, dass die Guides keine Werbung mit Verbands bzw.Vereinsgewässern machen. Wenn, dann heißt es doch immer Elbe bei Magdeburg etc. Da es dort auch Berufsfischer-Strecken gibt, bei denen Guiding problemlos möglich ist bleibt das von außen unscharf. 

Für den Fall, dass es in der dortigen Verbandsspitze jemanden gibt, der mal nüchtern über die Sache nachgedacht hat, dann wissen sie die das auch. 

Es ist aber auch völlig egal, ob das rechtlich haltbar ist oder nicht. Sein Ziel hat der Verband erreicht. Man hat Unsicherheit geschaffen, bei Guides und bei den Gastanglern. 

Die Botschaft welche der Landesanglerverband stellvertretend für das Bundesland Sachsen-Anhalt hier an Angeltouristen aussendet ist:
Bleibt uns vom Leib! 

Das zeugt von scharfem Verstand und viel Weitblick. Respekt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Botschaft welche der Landesanglerverband stellvertretend für das Bundesland Sachsen-Anhalt hier an Angeltouristen aussendet ist:
> Bleibt uns vom Leib!
> 
> Das zeugt von scharfem Verstand und viel Weitblick. Respekt!


#6#6#6


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Vielleicht wollen die Vereine und ihre Angler in S/A ja genau das erreichen und wollen ihre Ruhe haben!? Und vielleicht sagen sie sich ja auch, dass mehrheitliche Entscheidungen außerhalb gar nicht diskutiert werden müssen? Wer weiß, wer weiß!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Vielleicht wollen die Vereine und ihre Angler in S/A ja genau das erreichen und wollen ihre Ruhe haben!?


Dürfen sie, dürfen sie - und wir dürfen die dann dem Angeln bei solcher Argumentation insgesamt schadende Anglerfeinde nennen.......

Wobei die Salamitaktik der Angelgegner und der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie am Ende auch diesen sich höherstehend dünkenden Gut- und Besserangelfischern in Verbänden und Vereinen das Angeln unmöglich machen wird, wenn man sich auch noch deren Argumentation zu eigen macht....


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dürfen sie, dürfen sie - und wir dürfen die dann dem Angeln bei solcher Argumentation insgesamt schadende Anglerfeinde nennen.......



Selbstverständlich. Bis hin zur Grenze der üblen Nachrede. Weiß jemand, wo die verläuft?


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,



> Eine gewerbliche bzw. kommerzielle Nutzung der in den Gewässer fonds des LAV Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. eingebrachten Gewässer ist nicht gestattet bzw. unzulässig.
> Dies trifft insbesondere auf Veranstaltungen wie z.B. das
> Angelguiding zu.



Der Verband müsste also nur eine gewerbliche bzw. kommerzielle Nutzung nachweisen, auch wenn Guiding nicht näher definiert ist.

Die Frage wäre dann aber nach den Konsequenzen.
Keine Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen an die betroffenen Personen mehr wäre ne interne Angelegenheit und wohl unstrittig.

Mit der Fischereierlaubnis ist i.d.R. auch das Uferbetretungsrecht verbunden. Allerdings denke ich, dass an z.B. an  der Elbe der größte Teil des Flusses/ufer dem Allgemeingebrauch unterliegt. Dürfte evtl. schwierig werden, dann den Zugang zum Gewässer zu untersagen.

Wenn ich Guide wäre, hätte ich am meisten Bedenken gegen eingeschmuggelte V-Leute unter meinen Gästen, die womöglich noch alles mit Action-Cams dokumentieren was da am Wasser so gemacht und gesprochen wird.

Aber ich bin ja zum Glück kein Guide und zieh dort auch mit keinem los.


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Wenn ich Guide wäre, hätte ich am meisten Bedenken gegen eingeschmuggelte V-Leute unter meinen Gästen, die womöglich noch alles mit Action-Cams dokumentieren was da am Wasser so gemacht und gesprochen wird.



Die braucht es gar nicht. Kunden, insbesondere erfolgreiche Kunden, sind nicht so diskret. Ganz im Gegenteil. Sich mit dem schicken Fisch online zu präsentieren, ist viel zu verlockend. Und weil das ganz sicher einige Mangels celebraler Masse recht deutlich machen werden, ist da nix mit konspirativem Guiding unter irgendwelchen Deckmäntelchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Der Verband müsste also nur eine gewerbliche bzw. kommerzielle Nutzung nachweisen, auch wenn Guiding nicht näher definiert ist.


Nö, was hat ein Wanderführer, Catering oder Gummifischlieferant, den ich für diese jeweilige Leistung bezahle, mit dem Verband zu tun?

Wenn der mir dann noch KOSTENLOS Tipps zum Angeln vor Ort gibt, ist auch der Verband nicht involviert oder in seinen Rechten beschränkt...

Oder will der Verband zukünftig auch kostenlose Tipps unter Anglern unterbinden und verbieten?


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Solch konspiratives Guiding kann man ja mit einem Doppel-Account in einem Forum vergleichen. Eher nicht anzunehmen, dass das (in beiden Fällen) ohne entsprechende Reaktion bleiben würde. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,

das muss wohl jeder "Guide" oder "Guidinggast" für sich selber entscheiden, auf was für Spielchen er sich einlassen will und ob er es auf eine Konfrontation ankommen lassen will.

Der moralischen Unterstützung von Thomas kann er sich jedenfalls sicher sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

kann er............


----------



## Purist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Der moralischen Unterstützung von Thomas kann er sich jedenfalls sicher sein.



Das wird ihm aber nichts bringen, wenn ihm ein Kontrolleur seinen Schein abnimmt, weil er mit aus Film und Presse bekannten Gesichtern am Wasser steht.

Schade das Franz in seinem Statement vom Thema abweicht, die Entscheidung geht nicht pauschal gegen alle Angeltouristen, die geht gegen Angeltouristen die sich von einem Angelführer gegen Geld anleiten lassen wollen. Das ist und bleibt ein Unterschied.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Die hauen alle Angler mit dem grundsätzlich anglerfeindlichen Tierschutzargument in die Pfanne, wohl um sich selber als organisierte, sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend Dünkende ein weisses Westchen zu waschen (vielleicht brauchen sie auch nur neue Tatbestände zur Ablenkung, weil bisher immer noch die geprüften Scheininhaber aus den Vereinen die meisten Verstösse begehen??)


----------



## Jose (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

mag sein.
tatsache ist, dass keinem angler deswegen das angeln verboten wird.
anglerfeindlich sehe ich deshalb nicht.

hätte alles in ein schnapsglas gepasst, braucht man kein fass für aufmachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Da kriegste auch ne Scheibe Salami rein ins Stamperl, vielleicht auch ne zweite - irgendwann wirds bei der Salamiverbotstaktik dann eng mitm Schnapsglas.

Den Anfängen wehren isses eh zu spät bei den Verbanditen in Deutschland, aber alles aufzeigen kann man nach wie vor...

Und wer über den Tellerrand guckt, kann sogar das Stamperl sehen.......


----------



## Lajos1 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo Thomas,

wie kommst Du zu der Feststellung, daß die geprüften "Scheininhaber aus den Vereinen" die meisten Verstösse begehen?
Hier würde mich eine verifizierbare Quelle interessien. 
Da die Scheininhaber aus den Vereinen, bei Verstössen mit weitaus härteren Sanktionen rechnen müssen als die Gastkartenangler kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> tatsache ist, dass keinem angler deswegen das angeln verboten wird.
> anglerfeindlich sehe ich deshalb nicht.



Es wird auch Angler geben, die jetzt erst recht dort zum Angeln hinfahren werden, weil sie dort nicht auf das treffen können, worauf sie nicht treffen wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> wie kommst Du zu der Feststellung, daß die geprüften "Scheininhaber aus den Vereinen" die meisten Verstösse begehen?



Kann ich Dir nur empfehlen mal bei entsprechenden Stellen in SH (Lübeck z. B.) oder M-V anzurufen, in Ländern wos auch Tourisscheine gibt also (kennt ihr nicht Bayern, ich weiss, da ist eh alles anders (auch wenn ich persönlich noch nirgends mehr lebende Köfis gesehen habe als an bayrischen Vereinsgewässern) ..).

Sind leider keine öffentlichen Quellen einsehbar dazu.

Die Aussage, dass Touriangler Angst haben was falsch zu machen und übervorsichtig sind, Alteingesessene dagegen meinen, sie wüssten und dürfen alles, ist aber keine Einzelaussage (hört man logischerweise weniger von Verband/Vereinssaufsehern (Krähe, Auge aushacken und so), sondern von amtlich bestellten oder WaPo)...

Und da haut man dann verbanditenseitig lieber auf andere Angler drauf (Guides und Guides bezahlende Angeltouristen) um selber ausm Fokus zu kommen - und wenns noch so anglerfeindlich, dumm und kurzsichtig ist.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Da die Scheininhaber aus den Vereinen, bei Verstössen mit weitaus härteren Sanktionen rechnen müssen als die Gastkartenangler kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.



Müssen sie das wirklich?

Also ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung das genaue Gegenteil bestätigen.

Sicher nicht repräsentativ aber es gibt sie..die eingeschworenen Gemeinschaften.Und ja..da kümmert es auch d.Vorstand nicht die Bohne,ob da z.B.Lebendköfis zum Einsatz kommen..nur bei Vereinsmitgliedern versteht sich.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo Thomas,

ich gehe im Jahr als hauptsächlicher Fliegenfischer nebenbei nur so 15 - 20  mal  anderweitig fischen. Dabei habe ich in den letzten drei Jahren ein einziges Mal jemanden mit lebendem Köderfisch gesehen; also bei etwa fünfzig Möglichkeiten ein Fall. Da dies absolut zufallsgesteuert ist, wäre dies nach dem Multi-Moment-Verfahren berechnet sogar wissenschaftlich haltbar.

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ein Guide würde schon im eigenen Interesse kaum seine Kunden mit lebendem Köfi in Deutschland angeln lassen (um zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen und weg vom bayrischen Fliegenfischervereinsverherrlichertellerrand), da die meisten mit nem Gufiherstller/vertreiber "liiert" sind ...

Auch ein Grund für Guiding ;-))


----------



## Lajos1 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo Ruhrfischer,

aber da ist doch der begründete oder unbegründete Neid der meisten anderen Fischer davor und wenn so ein "Angelkamerad" das meldet, kann der Vorstand auch nichts mehr decken.
Wie ich schon früher erwähnte, ich toleriere die Verwendung des lebenden Köderfisches nicht, würde aber deswegen niemand hinhängen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Purist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die hauen alle Angler mit dem grundsätzlich anglerfeindlichen Tierschutzargument in die Pfanne, wohl um sich selber als organisierte, sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend Dünkende ein weisses Westchen zu waschen (vielleicht brauchen sie auch nur neue Tatbestände zur Ablenkung, weil bisher immer noch die geprüften Scheininhaber aus den Vereinen die meisten Verstösse begehen??)



Stimmt aber nicht überall, wenn ich meinen Verein betrachte. 
Wenn du dort Gastangler bist und gegen die Regeln verstößt: Schein weg (dürfte viele noch nicht einmal schmerzen, dafür sind die Preise zu niedrig) und Tschüß. Verstößt du dabei gegen das Tierschutzgesetz: Anzeige, Umweltverschmutzung: Anzeige.

Vereinsmitglied: Internerner Bußgeldkatalog (maximal der Jahresbeitrag pro Verstoß, aber auch kleinste Dinge werden dort aufgeführt, die bei manch einem Gastangler wohl gar keine Konsequenzen außer einer Ermahnung haben dürften), bei häufigerem Vorkommen der schwerwiegenden Dinge: Rausschmiß (nach Anhörung). Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz/Umweltverschmutzung: Anzeige.

Wer kommt wohl besser weg?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Dass auch Du von Deiner persönlichen Erfahrung aus Deiner eigenen kleinen Vereinswelt ausgehst und das verallgemeinerst, ist in Ordnung und Dir selbstverständlich zugestanden.

Ich hoffe Du kannst mir zugestehen, dass ich über meine Recherchen mit verschiedensten Vereinen/Verbänden/Bewirtschaftern/Behörden/Politikern  in ganz Deutschland zu tun habe und da evtl. zu anderen Auffassungen komme..

Gott sei Dank setzt ja selbst in manchen Verbänden langsam ein Umdenken in Richtung Angler und Angeln ein und die alten, schützergeprägt Gehirngewaschenen werden immer weniger.

Und selbst manche verbohrten wie in MeckPomm (auch wenn M-V hier NICHT Thema ist) unterstützen das Guiding genauso wie die dortigen Ministerien.

Das ist der Vorteil des Föderalismus:
Es gibt auch (fast) immer ein anglerfreundlicheres Beispiel............


----------



## willmalwassagen (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo Leute,
das sind doch alles konstruierte Argumente hier.
Ursache ist  wie immer bei Anglern der Neidfaktor. Die fangen dann mehr Fische wie ich weil sie mehr bezahlen (einen Guide) und dann ist kein Fisch für mich mehr drin weil ich das nicht bezahlen kann oder will.
So ticken halt ganz viele Angler und deshalb sind auch die Angelkarten voll mit sinnfreien Verboten. 

Ohne Anwalt zu sein aber trotzdem nochmal ein Blick auf die rechtliche Seite.
In Deutschland gilt folgender Rechtsgrundsatz, was nicht verboten ist ist erlaubt.
Verbieten kann nur, wer das Recht dazu hat. Also, die Regierung, der Bürgermeister, Parlamente usw.
Bei den Anglern  handelt es sich bei den Erlaubnisscheinen um privatrechtliche Vereinbarungen oder Verträge.
Da kann dann ein Vertragspartner reinschreiben was er will, solange es nicht gegen Gesetze oder gute Sitten verstößt. Wer dann den Vertrag annimmt (Angelkarte kauft) muss den Vertrag einhalten. 
Allerdings muss bei Zweifel an der Vertragstreue der Austeller dann Klagen. Und gegen was will er dann klagen bei Guiding wenn der Guide keine Angelkarte hat? Der hat ja keinen Vertrag. 
Mir wäre sowas einfach egal und ich würde das nicht beachten und gespannt auf die Reaktion, selbst eine Anzeige warten.
Unglaublich das so ein Schwachsinn so eine Diskussion mit bisher 38 Seiten hervorruft.

Dies ist keine Rechtsauskunft da ich kein Anwalt bin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> das sind doch alles konstruierte Argumente hier.
> Ursache ist  wie immer bei Anglern der Neidfaktor. Die fangen dann mehr Fische wie ich weil sie mehr bezahlen (einen Guide) und dann ist kein Fisch für mich mehr drin weil ich das nicht bezahlen kann oder will.
> So ticken halt ganz viele Angler und deshalb sind auch die Angelkarten voll mit sinnfreien Verboten.


Wie oft haben wir das schon geschrieben mit Fisch- und Gewässerneid..

Auch ein Grund, warum Prof. Arlinghaus nicht so gut angesehen war (speziell VDSF), weil er ja auch heraus gearbeitet hat in seinen Studien, dass Vereinsangler mehr fangorientiert sind (rausholen, wofür man bezahlt hat), während nicht organisierte Angler eher das Angelerlebnis suchen bzw. nichtorganisierte das alles differenzierter sehen.

Fakt ist und bleibt, dass der Verband wegen 4 Guides ein Fass aufgemacht hat, mit bescheuertster Tierschutzargumentation, die am Ende des Tages auch seinen eigenen organisierten Angelfischer auf die Füsse fallen wird..


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Mittlerweile wage ich es nicht mehr zu vermuten, was dem Ansehen  des Angelns in der Öffentlichkeit mehr schadet. Sind es die Arbeit, die Unterlassungen der Funktionäre, oder derart hasserfüllte Themen, wie dieses hier?


----------



## meckpomm (29. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir nur empfehlen mal bei entsprechenden Stellen in SH (Lübeck z. B.) oder M-V anzurufen, in Ländern wos auch Tourisscheine gibt also (kennt ihr nicht Bayern, ich weiss, da ist eh alles anders (auch wenn ich persönlich noch nirgends mehr lebende Köfis gesehen habe als an bayrischen Vereinsgewässern) ..).
> 
> Sind leider keine öffentlichen Quellen einsehbar dazu.
> 
> Die Aussage, dass Touriangler Angst haben was falsch zu machen und übervorsichtig sind, Alteingesessene dagegen meinen, sie wüssten und dürfen alles, ist aber keine Einzelaussage (hört man logischerweise weniger von Verband/Vereinssaufsehern (Krähe, Auge aushacken und so), sondern von amtlich bestellten oder WaPo)...



Moin,

ich kann diese Aussage für Mecklenburg-Vorpommern so absolut nicht bestätigen. Ich habe am 13.09.2015 mit dem Verantwortlichen für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des Wasserschutzpolizei in M-V in Beisein des Landesinnenministers diesbezüglich gesprochen. Derartige Aussagen sind demnach nicht belegbar. Angler insgesamt sind aus Sicht der Wasserschutzpolizei M-V unauffällig. Ein Handlungsbedarf wird insbesondere für den Anglerverband gar nicht gesehen; hab ich extra nachgefragt.

Es wäre also schön, wenn du entweder Quellen nennst, oder es sein lässt, derartige "Argumente" vorzubringen, um auf Verbände einzuprügeln.

Was passiert denn, wenn das Guidingverbot umgangen wird? Dann bekommen die Anbieter selbst gar keine Angelberechtigung mehr. Er hat ja gegen die Satzung verstoßen. So einfach. Das Geschäftsmodell dürfte nur bedingt funktionieren, wenn jemand guided, der die Rute nicht in die Hand nehmen darf und nur Brötchen und Gummifische bringt. Irgendwie geht auch unter, was zuerst da war: Scheinbar erst das Verbot und dann ein Problem mit dem Guide.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (auch wenn ich persönlich noch nirgends mehr lebende Köfis gesehen habe als an bayrischen Vereinsgewässern) ..).



Das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt schlecht vorstellen. Ich habe in Bayern noch nie einen Angler mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln sehen. Allerdings gab es dieses Jahr einen Fall, in dem ein Bekannter sich beim Welsangeln dazu hinreißen ließ. Er ist Vorstand eines größeren Vereins und nur lange Gespräche konnten Vereinsmitglieder (!!) davor zurückhalten, Anzeige zu erstatten. Ich denke, der macht das definitiv nie wieder.

 Fischen mit lebendem Köderfisch bedeutet in Bayern bei Anzeige fast automatisch den Verlust des Fischereischeins auf lange Zeit. Und das ziehen auch Vereinsmitglieder (leider) durch.


----------



## Jose (29. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ... Er ist Vorstand eines größeren Vereins und nur lange Gespräche konnten Vereinsmitglieder (!!) davor zurückhalten, Anzeige zu erstatten...



feige korrupte schweinebande.

und man hat zugesehen und zugelassen...

ne echt kriminelle vereinigung...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Jose schrieb:


> feige korrupte schweinebande.
> 
> und man hat zugesehen und zugelassen...
> 
> ne echt kriminelle vereinigung...



Was willst du mir mitteilen?

Ich war einer derjenigen, der mit den Leuten geredet hat. Der Betreffende (Jahrgang 55) hat was falsch gemacht, die Jungs (Jahrgang 93-95) haben Recht, sollen aber bitte die Kirche im Dorf lassen. 

Die Sache wurde am Ende übrigens bei einer guten Flasche Obstler ausdiskutiert, die der "Angeklagte" gespendet hat. Da sind Generationen und Meinungen aufeinandergeprallt und am Ende hatten beide Seiten einiges verstanden.


----------



## Jose (29. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was willst du mir mitteilen?
> 
> Ich war einer derjenigen, der mit den Leuten geredet hat. Der Betreffende (Jahrgang 55) hat was falsch gemacht, die Jungs (Jahrgang 93-95) haben Recht, sollen aber bitte die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
> 
> Die Sache wurde am Ende übrigens bei einer guten Flasche Obstler ausdiskutiert, die der "Angeklagte" gespendet hat. Da sind Generationen und Meinungen aufeinandergeprallt und am Ende hatten beide Seiten einiges verstanden.




ich muss dir nix mitteilen, du postest ja gerade eure  bankrotterklärung.

"hat was falsch 'emacht, der arme..."
Obstlermoral...

einen gastangler hättet ihr, wenn ihr noch so könntet wie zu herrschaftlichen zeiten, auf irgendeinen zaunpfahl gesetzt.

jedem anderen normalen mitglied wahrscheinlich schein weg und anzeige ins haus.

besoffene bande, korrupt vom verein bis zum verband.

erzähl du mir was von...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Jose schrieb:


> ich muss dir nix mitteilen, du postest ja gerade eure bankrotterklärung.
> 
> "hat was falsch 'emacht, der arme..."
> Obstlermoral...
> ...



 Nö, gleiches wäre bei einem "normalen" Vereinsmitglied passiert. Anzeigen im Verein geht gar nicht.

 Und ein Gastangler hätte seinen Tagesschein eingebüßt. Mehr auch nicht.

 Du musst aber auch nicht alles verstehen. #h


----------



## Alex.k (29. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Sie werden damit nie im Leben durchkommen. Mag sein, dass es eine Regelung bei Hausgewässern (Pacht) geben wird, aber nicht beim Fluss- See- und Küstengewässern. 

Wo ist bitte da die Angriffsfläche? Was bitte soll daran schlimm sein? 

Wenn ich Richter wäre, dann würde ich sagen: Verkauft einfach keine Gastkarten mehr. :q Keine Gastkarten=keine Besucher=_weniger Einnahmen_=keine Guides. Punkt. 

Grüße.


----------



## Jose (29. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Du musst aber auch nicht alles verstehen. #h



versteh euer "mia san mia" schon.

norditalien halt #d


----------



## angler1996 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Jose schrieb:


> ich muss dir nix mitteilen, du postest ja gerade eure bankrotterklärung.
> 
> "hat was falsch 'emacht, der arme..."
> Obstlermoral...
> ...



Jose , sorry 
aber ich hätte genau das so versucht zu regeln, freilich geht das mit jemand, den man kennt einfacher.
Nur , ich versteh Deine Reaktion nicht , lebend Köfi ist ja nun kein Angriff auf das Abendland, ansonsten gute Nacht
Und nein , ich häng auch keinen Gastangler hin oder "auf"|wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Sie werden damit nie im Leben durchkommen.



Nüchtern betrachtet,ist man damit bereits durch.


----------



## Sharpo (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Wusste gar nicht das nun Angler auch Angler anzeigen.
(Es sei denn besagter Angler übertreibt es mit seinen Verstössen).


----------



## Lajos1 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das nun Angler auch Angler anzeigen.
> (Es sei denn besagter Angler übertreibt es mit seinen Verstössen).


Hallo Sharpo,

doch, ich habe schon öfters an der Fränkischen Seenplatte beobachtet, daß selbst bei geringen Verstößen eines Anglers andere Angler sofort mit dem Handy oder dem Wischkästla einen Fischereiaufseher anrufen.
Anmerkung: Wischkästla ist fränkisch für Smartphone.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## mmaier1 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Die Neider schaufeln sich gegenseitig das eigene Grab - und merken's noch nicht mal.....


----------



## Taxidermist (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich finde es auch übel, wenn junge Rotzer meinen ihren Kollegen anzuscheixxen, nur weil dessen Methode nicht in ihr weichgespültes Weltbild passt!
Wenn es danach gehen würde, müsste sich in meinem Verein laufend irgendwer gegenseitig anzeigen.
Der lebende Köfi ist hier nämlich nie gestorben, egal was irgendwelche Xxxxxxx, oder etwa der Gesetzgeber dazu meint.
Gerade auf Waller ist, den Tauwurm mal ausgenommen und gelegentliche (Zufalls)Spinnwaller, der Fang mit totem Köfi nahezu ausgeschlossen!

Jürgen


----------



## mmaier1 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch übel, wenn junge Rotzer meinen ihren Kollegen anzuscheixxen, nur weil dessen Methode nicht in ihr weichgespültest Weltbild passt!
> Wenn es dannach gehen würde, müsste sich in meinem Verein laufend irgendwer gegenseitig anzeigen.
> Der lebende Köfi ist hier nämlich nie gestorben, egal was irgendwelche Xxxxxxxx, oder etwa der Gesetzgeber dazu meint.
> Gerade auf Waller ist, den Tauwurm mal ausgenommen und gelegentliche (Zufalls)Spinnwaller, der Fang mit totem Köfi nahezu ausgeschlossen!
> ...



DANKE, endlich mal eine ehrliche Meinung!!#6 

Mich kotzt diese Scheinheiligkeit an - wenn es das Verbot nicht gäbe würden die meisten der Neidhammel hier nämlich auch mit dem Zappler fischen - und nur weil's verboten ist muss man sofort in die gleiche Kerbe schlagen und alle anzeigen die trotzdem so fischen.... armselig!!


----------



## Lajos1 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo Taxidermist,

im eigenen Verein ist das ja auch nicht so. Aber das sind Verbandsgewässer, das heißt, die anderen Angler kennt man nicht, oder selten, da fällt das entsprechend leichter.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Mich kotzt diese Scheinheiligkeit an



Es reicht eben schon lange nicht mehr, einfach ein anständiger Mensch zu sein. Heute muss es der Bestmensch sein, kostet es, was es wolle!


----------



## Taxidermist (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> im eigenen Verein  ist das ja auch nicht so. Aber das sind Verbandsgewässer, das heißt,  die anderen Angler kennt man nicht, oder selten, da fällt das  entsprechend leichter.


Kommt im Prinzip doch aufs Gleiche hinnaus!
Es spricht z.B. nicht dagegen, einen Kollegen, wenn einem irgend etwas nicht gefällt was der am Wasser treibt, darauf anzusprechen.
Aber Anzeigen, oder damit drohen, ist doch noch etwas anderes.
Bei uns würde ein solches Verhalten Konsequenzen haben und zwar nicht für den der mit lebendem Köfi angelt!
So gab es z.B. mal einen übermotivierten (neuen) Vorstand, der meinte es müsse so einiges neu geregelt werden.
Der Vogel ist fristlos gekündigt worden, dazu hat es nicht mal einer HV bedarft.
Ist zwar nicht gerade demokratisch, dafür aber effektiv!
Über diese Entscheidung hat auch im nachhinein niemand aufgemuckt (außer dem Betroffenen natürlich)!

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Auch wenn es nicht zum Thema gehört: Das mit dem lebigen Köfi interessiert ganz allgemein auf dem flachen Land oder vom Boot oder wo eh keiner kommt...auf gut deutsch kein Schwein!!


----------



## gründler (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

....... Siehe Signatur....

Wir haben die Eiche die letzten jahre sehr gestutzt,zwar immer noch nen paar Äste dran gelassen damt sie leicht austreiben kann aber mehr und mehr gestutzt.
Nun nähern wir uns langsam dem Stammholz und der Seele der alten Eiche.......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



gründler schrieb:


> ....... Siehe Signatur....
> 
> Wir haben die Eiche die letzten jahre sehr gestutzt



Wir haben das schlichtweg den falschen Baumpflegern überlassen.


----------



## fishhawk (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,

ich verstehe den Zusammenhang mit dem Guidingverbot nicht ganz.



> Wir haben das schlichtweg den falschen Baumpflegern überlassen.



Für die Personalauswahl ist man i.d.R. selbst verantwortlich.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Das gibt es sehr wohl einen Zusammenhang..siehe Sachsens Contra Guiding Argumentation hinsichtlich TSG und ordnungsgem.Fischereiausübung.

Das ist einer der Äste,deren Wuchsrichtung man vor Jahren hätte beeinflussen MÜSSEN.

Man versucht damit jetzt war primär Guiding zu verhindern,bringt sich aber mit genau dieser fatalen Argumentation immer mehr selbst mit dem Rücken an die Wand.


----------



## gründler (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das gibt es sehr wohl einen Zusammenhang..siehe Sachsens Contra Guiding Argumentation hinsichtlich TSG und ordnungsgem.Fischereiausübung.
> 
> Das ist einer der Äste,deren Wuchsrichtung man vor Jahren hätte beeinflussen MÜSSEN.
> 
> Man versucht damit jetzt war primär Guiding zu verhindern,bringt sich aber mit genau dieser fatalen Argumentation immer mehr selbst mit dem Rücken an die Wand.


 
Und das schlimme, wir fangen an langsam richtung Wurzelwerk zu sägen.....und nur wenige merken so wirklich was das für die Zukunft bedeutet.

Aber wir haben ja bald Petra in der Politik dann wird es uns besser gehen und es kommen einheitliche Regeln ala TSG.Die Verbände werden bestimmt Positiv mit diesen zusammenarbeiten und für uns wird sich gaaaaar nix ändern bleibt doch alles beim alten.......


----------



## Sharpo (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das gibt es sehr wohl einen Zusammenhang..siehe Sachsens Contra Guiding Argumentation hinsichtlich TSG und ordnungsgem.Fischereiausübung.
> 
> Das ist einer der Äste,deren Wuchsrichtung man vor Jahren hätte beeinflussen MÜSSEN.
> 
> Man versucht damit jetzt war primär Guiding zu verhindern,bringt sich aber mit genau dieser fatalen Argumentation immer mehr selbst mit dem Rücken an die Wand.




Nana....nur gewerbliches Guiding. Bitte nicht verallgemeinern. 
Danke.  #q

Nicht gewerbliches Guiding ist ja weiterhin erlaubt.


----------



## Sharpo (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



gründler schrieb:


> Und das schlimme, wir fangen an langsam richtung Wurzelwerk zu sägen.....und nur wenige merken so wirklich was das für die Zukunft bedeutet.
> 
> Aber wir haben ja bald Petra in der Politik dann wird es uns besser gehen und es kommen einheitliche Regeln ala TSG.Die Verbände werden bestimmt Positiv mit diesen zusammenarbeiten und für uns wird sich gaaaaar nix ändern bleibt doch alles beim alten.......




Ach einfach ignoriere...ignorieren.....iiignorieren..  |wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nana....nur gewerbliches Guiding. Bitte nicht verallgemeinern.
> Danke.  #q
> 
> Nicht gewerbliches Guiding ist ja weiterhin erlaubt.



Kreativer Fuchs[emoji6]


----------



## Sharpo (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Kreativer Fuchs[emoji6]



Nö, nur des Lesens mächtig.  :q

War übrigens auch Diskussionsbeitrag.


----------



## wilhelm (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

409 Antworten ??? (410 mit mir) Respekt, aber was bringt das?


----------



## Andal (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



wilhelm schrieb:


> 409 Antworten ??? (410 mit mir) Respekt, aber was bringt das?



411........ nichts, nix, nihil!


----------



## BERND2000 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich finde Ihr konstruiert hier eine Menge.

 Fakt ist doch das gewerbliches Angel Guiding sich nur lohnt wenn sich besonders gute Bedingungen finden.

 Also z.B bislang etwas nicht zu stark genutzt wird.
 Ein Guide wird aber nicht immer maßregend auf gut zahlende Kunden einwirken.
 Geführt fangen auch Anfänger sehr gut, darum zahlen sie ja auch.
 Ohne C&R entzieht sich das dann schnell der Grundlage, weil es schon riesige Wasserflächen braucht um ausreichend viele gute Fische zu erzeugen.
 Guiding wird also entweder zum Ausplündern beitragen oder Probleme durch C&R haben, weil so etwas in Deutschland ja nicht "gut" erscheint.

 Nicht jeder Guide hat aber Nachhaltigkeit im Gewässer im Sinn.
 Teilweise nutzt man halt auch die vielen Möglichkeiten die sich ergeben....

 Dann geht das Spiel oft wo anders weiter.


 Neid, ist so eine Sache einige mögen es sicher nicht wenn andere besser fangen.
 Aber fast alle mögen es sicher nicht, wenn EINZELNE rücksichtslos viel Geld machen, weil Andere umgekehrt vielleicht besonders nachhaltig wirkten.

 Ich denke ein ganz wichtiges Augenmerk beim Guiding ist die Bezahlung.
 Man kann Wildfremden uneigennützig helfen zu einem Fisch zu kommen oder das eben auch nur eigennützig für Geld tun.
 Guiding verbinden wir aber eher mit Bezahlung.

 Auch wenn  es da sicher keine klare Grenzen gibt, werden es im Extrem zwei unterschiedliche Verhaltensmuster sein.

 Da krachen dann auch schnell zwei Verhaltensmuster auf einander.
 Ehrenamtliche und Eigennützige.

 Die Erfahrung aber lehrt, das man Eigentum besser behandelt als das was allen gehört.
 Das wird dann der Weg sein.


----------



## Alex.k (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das nun Angler auch Angler anzeigen.
> (Es sei denn besagter Angler übertreibt es mit seinen Verstössen).


Gibt es leider. Sogar Vereinsmitglieder zeigen Vereinsmitglieder an. Der Grund? Die einzige Möglichkeit in Deutschland einen Vereinsmitglied aus dem Verein zu vertreiben.

---
Ich habe schon paar mal gesehen, wie einer unserer Vorstände auf Pose mit lebenden Köfi geangelt hat. Kleiner Fisch, der nicht getötet wird, sondern einfach mit den Fingern betäubt. Nach paar Minuten lässt die Betäubung nach und der Fisch bewegt sich wieder, bzw. ist wieder lebendig unter Wasser.

Auch eine beliebte Möglichkeit: Kleiner Köfi und schwere Pose mit Blei. Da ist die Bewegung kaum sichtbar und der kleiner Fisch kriegt die Pose nicht bewegt.

Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Purist (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung aber lehrt, das man Eigentum besser behandelt als das was allen gehört.
> Das wird dann der Weg sein.



Glaube ich nicht, der Grund liegt in der Struktur der Angelvereine. Die sind es, die uns in dem Flächenland der EU mit der höchsten Bevölkerungsdichte und relativ wenig Gewässerfläche so gut wie überall Angelmöglichkeiten bieten, die sogar meist noch für fast jeden bezahlbar sind. Das machen keine Guides, die nutzen die gewachsenen und z.T. hart erarbeiteten Verhältnisse für ihr eigenes Wohl. 

Wo wir abermals an dem Punkt wären, dass bestimmte Auswüchse der Szene der Mehrheit von uns schaden. In unserem Land, aber gewiss auch in sehr vielen anderen Ländern, kann man nicht so tun, als sei die Angelbranche (zu denen ich auch Guides zähle) ein grenzenloser Wachstumsmarkt, der auch noch vorbei an geltenden Regeln aggieren könnte.


----------



## mapl (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Finde das auch traurig und beschämend, was hier einige zu lebenden Köderfischen schreiben.

Diese Verordnung macht Sinn, genau wie Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße.
Bei mir gibt es nur noch angedrückte Widerhaken.

Wer keinen Respekt vor der Natur hat, gehört zu Recht angeschissen.
Komischerweise sind es immer die gleichen Berufsquerulanten, die meinen ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen zu können - egal wo, wie und wann.


----------



## wilhelm (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

mapl, das must du jetzt aber aushalten.:g
Nach deiner Aussage bist du ein reiner Spaßangler ( angedrückte Widerhaken ).|kopfkrat
Nach deiner Aussage kannst du allein beurteilen wer Respekt vor der Natur hat?|kopfkrat
Satz 1 und 2 von dir ok. den Rest kannst du dir sparen.#q

Noch zum Schluss, Thema verfehlt siehe Überschrift.

So das musste jetzt sein.


----------



## Sharpo (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Manche haben halt das falsche Hobby gewählt.  ;-)


----------



## fishhawk (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,

natürlich angeln wir nicht aus Hobby sondern zur Beschaffung möglichst naturnaher Nahrung, da wir aus ökologischen Gründen Fisch aus Aquakultur und industrialisierter Fischerei ablehnen.

Das müsste auch von professionellen Guides in ihren Werbeauftritten klar gestellt werden. Dann böte sich schon weniger Angriffsfläche.



> Nach deiner Aussage bist du ein reiner Spaßangler ( angedrückte Widerhaken ).



Ist mir schleierhaft, was ein angedrückter Widerhaken mit Spaß zu tun haben soll. Das dient doch dazu untermaßige oder während der Schonzeit gefangene Fische möglichst schnell und unversehrt wieder in ihr Element zu entlassen. So wie es Gesetz oder Verordnung uns befehlen.


----------



## wilhelm (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Der mapl muss schon selbst auf sich aufpassen, oder biste sein Anwalt.
 Und wenn du seinen Post verstanden hast, hast du auch meine Antwort darauf vielleicht richtig ??

 Aber nichts für Ungut, nur dieser ganze Blödsinn genau in diesem Trööd geht mit halt etwas gegen die Hutschnur.

 Schönen Tag noch.
 .


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> natürlich angeln wir nicht aus Hobby sondern zur Beschaffung möglichst naturnaher Nahrung, da wir aus ökologischen Gründen Fisch aus Aquakultur und industrialisierter Fischerei ablehnen.
> 
> Das müsste auch von professionellen Guides in ihren Werbeauftritten klar gestellt werden. Dann böte sich schon weniger Angriffsfläche.



Ich würde weder das, noch die andere Variante praktizieren.

Worte und Taten sollten da schon aufeinander abgestimmt sein.

Im Zweifelsfall lieber nur denken:
Ich gelobe nix aber das halte ich auch[emoji6] 

Je mehr da Werbung für eine Glaubensrichtung,egal welcher Art gemacht wird,desto genauer schaut
die Kritikerseite hin.

Angeln,fangen,entscheiden..Frexxe halten,aus die Maus.


----------



## Blauzahn (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Der Hammer...

419 Antworten in gerade mal 12 Tagen, davon 90% für die Tonne, da man nicht im Ansatz versteht worum es geht....

Danke an die 10% die es verstanden haben.


----------



## Jose (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

was ihr alles wisst, beneidenswert.
ich am rhein kann keins dieser argumente (sorry für fremdwort) verifizieren.

ich geh angeln,* weil ich spass daran habe*,
und bin froh, nix mit korrupten pharisäerischen vereinen zu tun zu haben.
darauf einen Obstler #6


----------



## Andal (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Jose schrieb:


> darauf einen Obstler #6



Famoser Gedanke. Größere Mengen Obstbrand dürften diese Argumentationen vielleicht eher verdaulich machen, oder sie wenigstens vergessen lassen.


----------



## dieteraalland (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich würde weder das, noch die andere Variante praktizieren.
> 
> Worte und Taten sollten da schon aufeinander abgestimmt sein.
> 
> ...



#6 |good:


----------



## willmalwassagen (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Der Markt für Guiding wird wachsen und wenn sich das Angeln so weiterentwickelt wird Guiding in einigen Jahren auch bei uns der Normalfall sein.
Wieso ?
Das Angeln hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren einschneidend verändert. Ein wesentlicher Teil der Angler ist nur noch mit der Spinnrute unterwegs.  Und man will natürlich viele Hechte oder noch besser Zander fangen. Und zwar ohne lange Jahre die Gewässer zu studieren. Da verkommt das Angeln zum Outdoor Event.
Keinen interessiert es, wieviele Zander oder Hechte ein Gewässer produzieren kann. 
Ich habe eine Angelkarte, eine Spinnrute und das Recht, hier Zander und Hechte zufangen und ich kann mir einen Guide leisten und deshalb bin ich heute hier. 
Und die armen Neider  können mich alle mal.
Was interessiert mich eine Alterspyramide im Gewässer, was scheren mich Laichmöglichkeiten oder Futterfische.
Mit dem SUV  bis ans Wasser, dann am Besten direkt ins Boot, 120 PS, mindestens, 3 Echolote und wenn ich keine Lust mehr zum Werfen habe macht das auch der Guide.
In USA schon seit 30 Jahren Standard an allen  einigermaßen brauchbaren Gewässern und bei uns nicht aufzuhalten.
Keine Ahnung ob das Gut oder Schlecht ist. 
Habe vor 30 Jahren für den Trollingguide mit Boot  am Ontariosee 300 $ bezahlt und an einem Tag Fische gefangen die ich ohne Guide nie gesehen hätte.
Das Verbot in SachsenEinfalt, einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Das Verbot in Sachen, einfach lächerlich.


Sachsen Anhalt - ansonsten einer Meinung.......

Eigentlich müsste man nen Brief an die zuständigen Ministerien schreiben, dass ein so anglerfeindlicher Verband nicht auch noch Geld aus Fischereiabgabe bekommt oder dass dem zukünftig keine Gewässer mehr verpachtet werden, wo die öffentliche Hand die Hand drauf hat..

Bin am überlegen....................


----------



## volkerm (30. November 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Glücklicherweise durfte ich mit einigen Guides fischen- "nimm mit, was Du- Ihr- Wir heute abend essen". So einfach ist das.


----------



## ray (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Puuuh....das brummt hier ja.

Ich biete selber seit Anfang des Jahres Kajak-Angeltouren auf der Ostsee als Guide an, das ist zwar nicht ganz vergleichbar mit der Debatte weil es da auch viel ums Kajak geht, aber letztendlich möchten meine Gäste natürlich auch gerne was fangen. Allerdings steht bei mir ganz klar das Erlebnis auf dem Wasser im Vordergrund und nicht der Fang von großen Fischen.

Hier wird ja immer wieder der wirtschaftliche Faktor ins Spiel gebracht - dazu kann ich nur sagen es braucht schon jahrelange Erfahrung um überhaupt so etwas anbieten zu können und ich denke es gibt nur eine Handvoll Guides die wirklich nennenswerte Beträge damit verdienen. Dafür ist die Saison einfach zu kurz, Termine werden sich hauptsächlich am Wochenende abspielen und das Wetter muss auch noch passen. 

Bevor ich irgendwann auch nur einen Cent verdiene wird noch einige Zeit vergehen, was für mich aber völlig ok ist, weil ich einfach Spaß daran habe jemandem eine neue Erfahrung zu bieten.
Und wenn irgendwann einmal etwas Geld überbleibt, kann ich persönlich nichts verwerfliches daran finden.

Einige Sachen laufen hier meiner Meinung nach falsch: 
Zum einen das Tierschutzargument. Wenn man wirklich dagegen vorgehen möchte müsste man die Kontrollen erhöhen und das auf alle Angler anwenden. Für mich sieht es so aus, dass die Guides einfach leicht greifbar sind und deshalb als Sündenböcke herhalten müssen. Dabei ist es nun wirklich nicht schwer Verstöße zu finden, dafür muss man nur kurz mal Google anwerfen und sich diverse Fotos und Videos ansehen. Dagegen wird meines Wissens nach aber auch nicht, oder kaum vorgegangen.

Was übrigens nicht heißt das es dort nicht auch schwarze Schafe gibt, aber alle dafür zu bestrafen halte ich für maßlos übertrieben.

Zum anderen, das wurde ja schon mehrfach geschrieben, hätte erst ein Gespräch stattfinden müssen. Zumindest wenn man wirklich daran interessiert ist etwas zu ändern. Dann hätte man sich eventuell auf irgendwelche Grundsätze / Regeln einigen können, oder eben auch nicht. Aber zumindest der Versuch ist doch selbstverständlich.

Ich finde die Möglichkeit einen Guide zu buchen wenn ich an ein unbekanntes großes Gewässer komme gut, auch wenn ich das bis jetzt noch nie gemacht habe. Und letztendlich ist es jedem selben überlassen ob er das Anbot annimmt, oder nicht.

Leider, leider habe ich auch den Eindruck, das es in der Diskussion hier viel um Neid geht, gepaart mit einer Vorstellung vom Guiding, die sicher nicht immer zutrifft.

Vielleicht wäre es allgemein sogar sinnvoll, an einigen Stellen Regeln für Guidings aufzustellen, dann bitte doch aber im Austausch miteinander und nicht von oben herab.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Der Markt für Guiding wird wachsen und wenn sich das Angeln so weiterentwickelt wird Guiding in einigen Jahren auch bei uns der Normalfall sein.
> Wieso ?
> Das Angeln hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren einschneidend verändert.



Wenn sich der andere Markt,nämlich der Richtung Bambi-und Gutmenschendeutschland so weiterentwickelt wie in den letzten 10 Jahren,werden dann wohl andere (aufgezwungene) Ansichten als normal gelten..

Märkte wachsen i.d.R. auch nur,wenn du eine dementsprechende Lobbypolitik durchdrückst..wer bitte,sollte in der jetzigen Konstellation dafür einstehen?Das Thema polarisiert ja selbst in der eigenen Zunft.

Und selbst wenn sowas passen sollte.Es ändert nichts an dem bereits jetzt anzutreffenden Kirmescharakter an etlichen dt.Gewässern.

Wieviel Markt,Angler und Rummel vertragen Gewässer und Fischbestände?


----------



## Marcus 638 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Weil ich ein vorbildlicher deutscher Bürger sein möchte, habe ich für mich eine Entscheidung getroffen. Ich werde lieber keine Kuttertouren auf der Ostsee mehr machen, da es ja auch eine Art  Guiding ist. |kopfkrat


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sachsen Anhalt - ansonsten einer Meinung.......
> 
> Eigentlich müsste man nen Brief an die zuständigen Ministerien schreiben, dass ein so anglerfeindlicher Verband nicht auch noch Geld aus Fischereiabgabe bekommt oder dass dem zukünftig keine Gewässer mehr verpachtet werden, wo die öffentliche Hand die Hand drauf hat..
> 
> Bin am überlegen....................


 
Nach dem was mir erzählt wurde nach kam der Anstoß zu dieser Diskussion und dem letztendlichen Verbot vom Ministerium für Landwirtschaft und Umwelt. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Und dann muss ein "Angelfischer"Verband diese anglerfeindliche, bescheuerte Tierschutzargumentation übernehmen?

Oder nicht besser dagegen arbeiten und für Angler und das Angeln Lobbyarbeit machen?

Wer braucht nen Abnickverband gegenüber Behörden und Gesetzgeber?

Brauchen wir nicht eher Lobbyverbände, die sich gegen einen solchen Dreck wehren?

DAS ist ja genau mein Vorwurf!

Und warum ist das bei den Berufsfischern, die Karten für Angler ausgeben oder für nicht oder dem anderen S-A-Verband angehörende kein Problem?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dann muss ein "Angelfischer"Verband diese anglerfeindliche, bescheuerte Tierschutzargumentation übernehmen?


 
Ich bin hier wieder raus, bevor ich nochmal ne Verwarnung kassiere, weil wir immer wieder beim gleichen Thema landen.

Wenn man was ändern will, muss man die Ursachen erkennen. 

Übrigens: Forsche mal nach. Ich habe gehört, dass da irgendwo im Ministerium an einflussreicher Stelle jemand PETA-Mitglied ist. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass da irgendwo im Ministerium an einflussreicher Stelle jemand PETA-Mitglied ist. |wavey:


Umso schlimmer, wenn ein Verband dann auch noch diese Argumentation übernimmt, statt dagegen vorzugehen..

Man könnte Guides wie auch Teamangler (auch mehr oder weniger gewerblich) auch gezielt, wie andere Landesverbände (auch wenn ich den immer wieder umfallenden Rheinischen Fischereiverband auch nicht gerade mag), für Jugendarbeit und Anglergewinnung einsetzen:
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiver...]=1333&cHash=34f9c0556c6d42c77d8fbfe9692531cd

Wenn aber ein Verband so ne ******** wie in S-A nicht nur schluckt, sondern diese anglerfeindliche  Tierschutz/rechtsargumentation noch übernimmt, für was braucht man denn den noch?

Dann kannste das Geld doch gleich zu PETA tragen............


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

@Thomas,
du bist sicher das die Sachen Anhalt heißen und nicht Sachsen Einfalt ?


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Umso schlimmer, wenn ein Verband dann auch noch diese Argumentation übernimmt, statt dagegen vorzugehen..
> 
> Man könnte Guides wie auch Teamangler (auch mehr oder weniger gewerblich) auch gezielt, wie andere Landesverbände (auch wenn ich den immer wieder umfallenden Rheinischen Fischereiverband auch nicht gerade mag), für Jugendarbeit und Anglergewinnung einsetzen:
> 
> ...



Thomas ich finde es ja gut wie Du dich gegen die deutsche Tierschutzbetrachtung einsetzt.
Aber Du kannst es ja auch, weil du es nur Deine Meinung ist.

Ein Verband oder ein Bewirtschafter, darf zwar auch eine Meinung haben, aber er darf es weder praktizieren noch fördern, wenn es ihm verboten ist.
Zu einer Demokratie gehört die Meinungsfreiheit, aber eben auch das man dem dann Folge leistet was beschlossen wurde auch wenn man selbst anderer Meinung ist.

Bedeutet man kann vielleicht einiges übersehen, was am Wasser gemacht wird, weil man es selbst für besser empfindet.
Aber wenn da dann mal wieder ein Guide oder Teamangler stolz von seinen massenhaft gefangenen Fischen berichtet, die alle noch dort schwimmen, weil Er natürlich ausschließlich C&R betreibe.
Tja was macht man dann.#c

Mag man selbst kein C&R, wird man Ihn dort das Fischen versagen und Ihn selbst anzeigen.
(Letzteres passiert auffallend selten....)

Oder man trennt sich von dem Deppen, der einen nur weitere Probleme einhandeln wird.
In der Regel hat ein Bewirtschafter oder Gemeinschafft keinen Nutzen von Ihm, nur mögliche Nachteile.

Viele sind sich gar nicht bewusst, was sie dort stolz berichten oder präsentieren.
Aber so war das ja auch beim Großfisch P&T-C&R, wo man es noch stolz dem Fernsehen präsentierte und meinte es sei eine gute Werbung.#q

Vor solchen Menschen muss man sich teilweise schützen.
Die reißen einen ganz schnell mit rein.


So wie auch Du Thomas, Leute in diesem Forum verwarnst oder auch rausschmeißt, wenn sie hier gesetzwidrig agieren und du in Gefahr kommst, das man Dier Duldung oder Förderung unterstellt.


----------



## Alex.k (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich habe mir noch einmal alles durchgelesen. Die Kernaussage ist doch, weil die Guides keine Arbeitsstunden ableisten und daher zu ihrem Vorteil ausnutzen. Vorbereitung auf ein neues Gesetz zu mehr Abgaben?

Ich sehe dennoch darin kein Problem. Gast und Guide treffen sich im Angelladen. Jeder kauft eine Angelkarte und der Guide mit Gast angeln zusammen zufällig am gleichen Gewässer. Wer soll dies bitteschön verbieten? Sie werden doch keine Gastkarten verbieten, daher bleibt auch das Guiding weiterhin bestehen. 

Nur das Anschwärzen und der Neid in Deutschland bereitet mir Sorgen. :q

Grüße.


----------



## gründler (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ein Verband , darf zwar auch eine Meinung haben, aber er darf es weder praktizieren noch fördern, wenn es ihm verboten ist.


 
Der Verband hat sich für Angler einzusetzen und nicht mit Petra Nabu und co. gemeinsame Sache machen,die ganze Welt lacht schon über unsere Ansichten was Angeln und  Jagd betrifft.

Der Verband hat sich 35j an die Hand nehmen lassen von unseren Gegnern,stk für stk.wird er mehr und mehr gestutzt.....

Nahrung kann jeder kaufen so wie 90% der Deutschen das machen da brauch es kein Angeln gehen und keine Jäger,alles zum Wohle der Tiere usw usw.

Und das schlimmste die meisten sind schon so gewaschen das sie gar nicht mehr merken wie gewaschen sie schon sind.

|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla: ja ja der Gründler....Ich grinse mir einen....am ende werden die toten gezählt..... 


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ein Verband oder ein Bewirtschafter, darf zwar auch eine Meinung haben, aber er darf es weder praktizieren noch fördern, wenn es ihm verboten ist.


Das ist einfach falsch.

Aufgabe eines Verbandes ist NICHT das zementieren schlechter Bedingungen, sondern der Versuch der Verbesserung!

Er kann sich zumindest so positionieren, dass er dran arbeiten will, das zu ändern.

Für was brauch ich sonst einen Verband?

Zum durchsetzen von geltendem Recht und Regeln gibts Polizei - ein Verband sollte kein "Hilfssheriffverband" GEGEN Angler sein, sondern ein Lobbyverband FÜR Angler und Angeln..

Und dementsprechend nicht noch die anglerfeindliche PETA-Propaganda selber übernehmen - sonst brauch ich keine "Angelfischerverband" bezahlen, sondern kann direkt PETA spenden, wenn die Verbandsxxxxxxx das Totschlagargument Tierschutz gleich noch vor sich hertragen und das selber übernehmen - mehr kann man Anglern nicht schaden.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach falsch.
> 
> Aufgabe eines Verbandes ist NICHT das zementieren schlechter Bedingungen, sondern der Versuch der Verbesserung!
> 
> ...



Da stellst du es nun aber zu einfach hin.
Die heutigen Angelverbände sind ja keine reine P.R Gesellschaft für Angler.

Es sind meist Zusammenschlüsse von Angelvereinen oder auch von Anglergemeinschaften die so erst Zugang zu Gewässern erhalten.
Sie vertreten natürlich auch die Interessen dieser Bewirtschafter.
Da geht es um Steuervorteile, Naturschutz, Tierschutz und auch um das Umsetzen des Rechtes an Ihren Gewässern.

Meist als Gemeinnützig eingestuft, müssen sie schon bereit sein eine Rechtsprechung auch mit zu tragen, egal wie bitter diese Pille Ihnen schmeckt.
Da wird sicher das eine oder andere Auge zugedrückt.

Das Problem verschärft sich aber wenn man Seine abweichende Meinung nicht einmal mehr verkündet.
Oder Abweichend der Praxis, eher nur noch der bestehenden Rechtsauslegung folgt.
Ja positionieren oder mal etwas bewegen, das sollten Sie ...


So etwas wie Lobbyverbände für das reine Fördern des Angelns haben wir halt nicht.#c
Aber die hätten dann auch keine Gewässer....

Ich will mal schreiben da stehen viele freie Angler allein im Regen.
Vielleicht auch weil sie sich nicht, um Ihre Interessen kümmern, oder weil Sie meinen es ginge nur um Freiheiten.

Ich fühle mich in Niedersachsen ganz gut vertreten, muss aber trotzdem einiges Mittragen was ich nicht mag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ein Verband der nicht kämpft hat schon verloren..

Und wenn ein "Angelfischer"verband wie hier der von S-A  PETA-Positionen vertritt, sollen die da organisierten lieber gleich dem Original spenden - wäre nicht so heuchlerisch.........

Wenn dann die Berufsfischer die Gewässer pachten würden, kriegt man als Angler weiter Karten, aber ohne die anglerfeindlichern Angelfischerverbände - wäre mir inzwischen lieber.

In S-A gilt das ja auch nur für Verbandsgewässer - nicht für die der Berufsfischer - auch und gerade an der Elbe.
Da kann man schon überlegen, ob nicht die Profis die besseren Partner sind als diese Amateure der Angelfischerverbände..........


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo Thomas,

das mit den Berufsfischern wird aber nicht hinhauen, zumindest bei den in Süddeutschland üblichen Pachtpreisen nicht. Denn Geld wäre damit kaum zu verdienen, es sei denn, man wäre bereit mindestens das Doppelte der derzeit üblichen Gastkartenpreise zu zahlen.
Der Berufsfischer möchte damit Geld verdienen (was ja in Ordnung ist); ein Verein nicht. Wer ermöglicht wohl die besseren Gewässer, mit den größeren Fangchanchen? Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind die von Vereinen bewirtschafteten Gewässer eindeutig besser.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Es geht hier um S-A mit noch einer ganzen Zahl von Berufsfischern an der Elbe, bei denen Karten nicht teurer und die Elbe nicht fischleerer ist als bei Verein oder Verband.

Und nicht um Deine eingeschränkte Sicht aus Deinen persönlichen Erfahrungen aus Bayern.
Bitte das Offtopic lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Da der DAFV uns ja normalerweise nie antwortet, habe ich statt dessen den Deutschen Fischer-Verband, als gemeinsamer Dachverband der Angler und Fischer, um eine grundsätzliche Stellungnahme zum Thema Guiding gebeten:


> Sehr geehrter Präsident Ortel,
> 
> gewerbsmäßige, geführte Angeltouren, sogenanntes Guiding,  haben nicht nur im Ausland, sondern auch in Deutschland eine lange Tradition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich vermute mal...

Zu 1 . : Nein, warum auch.

Zu 2 . : Ja, Trophäenangeln wird unterstellt.

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,

ein Verband sollte ja wohl die Interessen seiner Mitglieder vertreten.

Also wären wohl erstmal die organisierten Angler aus Sachsen Anhalt gefordert, ihre Meinung gegenüber den Funktionären kund zu tun.

Dann müsste man abwarten, welche Mehrheitsmeinung sich da zum Thema "Guding" bilden würde,  ggf. auch unter welchen Voraussetzungen "Guiding" vielleicht wieder erlaubt werden könnte. Bisher scheint das ja eher "Wildwuchs" gewesen zu sein. Wenn die Mehrheit dagegen wäre, dann wäre der Fall eh erledigt.

Dass man als Gewässerbewirtschafter möglichst wenig Angriffsfläche bieten möchte, ist m.E. schon legitim. Als "professioneller" Angler sollte man sich schon überlegen, wie man sich in der Öffentlichkeit darstellt (als Amateur kann das natürlich auch nicht schaden). Und nach TV-Sendungen wie "Hobby mit Widerhaken" sollte das eigentlich auch jeder begriffen haben.

Wenn man sich im Netz so umschaut, scheint das aber nicht so zu sein. Wenn das Kind dann in den Brunnen gefallen ist, nützt das Jammern auch nicht mehr.

Da geht es den "Guides" in SA nicht anders, als den Betreibern mancher "Angelparks".


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Verband sollte ja wohl die Interessen seiner Mitglieder vertreten.


Im Interesse der Mitglieder ist es also, dass der Verband PETA-Positionen übernimmt und propagiert??

Guidingverbot wegen Tierschutz und Trophäenangeln?

Hätten die ehrlicherweise "wegen Fisch- und Gewässerneid" geschrieben, wärs auch ********.

Würde aber nicht Angeln und Angler insgesamt diskreditieren, wie es mit dieser bescheuerten PETA-Argumentation seitens des S-A-LV jetzt geschieht.......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

[edit by Admin: offtopic].

@Fishhawk
Die ethisch hochtrabend wirkende TSG Argumentation kann im Fall der Fälle auch zum Bumerang werden.Angeln ist  strenggenommen nur geduldete Quälerei..noch!

Das Argument hätte ich dort gelassen,wo es hingehört..in den Argumentativen Giftschrank.

Abschliessen,Schlüssel wegwerfen.

Oder unterzieht der S-A Verband seine Vereine und Angler etwa einer verbindlichen Gewissensprüfung?

Nix gegen berechtigte Argumente Contra Guiding aber das Argument mit der Tierschutzkeule, hat einen miesen Nachgeschmack nach Bauernopfer..


----------



## Purist (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die ethisch hochtrabend wirkende TSG Argumentation kann im Fall der Fälle auch zum Bumerang werden.Angeln ist  strenggenommen nur geduldete Quälerei..noch!



Warum wird sie denn geduldet? Weil sie einen Zweck erfüllt, der liegt weder in Fotosessions zur Selbstdarstellung, noch im profitorientiertem Guiding. Den Boomerang basteln wir uns selber, da kann man entweder schulterzuckend zuschauen, beim basteln mithelfen oder das tun, was Vereine und Verbände machen: abwiegeln, schließlich kennt man seine Pappenheimer, und zu propagieren, sich an die eigenen Regeln zu halten, die vor Gericht noch immer keinerlei Angriffsflächen bieten. 

Es geht auch nicht um die drei, um die 10 Personen die irgendetwas im Angelbereich tun, da hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren etwas verselbstständigt, was längst zu einer Bewegung geworden ist, die sich bewusst nicht an die Regeln hält. Guiding ist nur ein kleiner Teil davon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Dass sich Ex-VDSFler, Drossefreunde und Vor-Angst-alles-was-von-Behörden-kommt-Abnicker auch im Hintern einer anglerfeindlichen PETA-Argumentation wie Angeln nur zur Verwertung wohlfühlen, wird kaum jemanden wundern..

Dass hier sogar ein Ex-DAV-Verband diese Schiene fährt ist bestürzend - erste negative (Kon)Fusionsauswirkungen für die Ex-DAVler?

Werden nicht die letzten sein.................


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Gebt den Anglern Regierungsgewalt in DE. 
Ich bin der erste der flüchtet und es werden garantiert sehr viele Bürger folgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Den organisierten Angelfischern, meintest Du...........


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Für mich im Grunde kein grosser Unterschied.
Angler, Angelfischer...

Wenn ich sowas lese...:

"Weil sie einen Zweck erfüllt, der liegt weder in Fotosessions zur Selbstdarstellung, noch im profitorientiertem Guiding. Den Boomerang basteln wir uns selber, da kann man entweder schulterzuckend zuschauen, beim basteln mithelfen oder das tun, was Vereine und Verbände machen: abwiegeln, schließlich kennt man seine Pappenheimer, und zu propagieren, sich an die eigenen Regeln zu halten, die vor Gericht noch immer keinerlei Angriffsflächen bieten. "

In einem freien Land solche Gedanken, solche Meinung...

Ich sag ja...wird ne Frau im Minirock vergewaltigt ist die Dame es noch selber Schuld....laut Angler..Angelfischer denke.
Also Miniröcke verbieten, oder besser ..Frauen nicht mehr aus dem Haus lassen.
Armes Deutschland.


Alternative...zum Flüchten= Steine werfen oder Bomben legen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Angler angeln ja bloss, (mehr oder weniger sinnvolle bzw. bescheuerte) Verbote und Regeln machen ja nur die organisierten Angelfischer bzw. deren Organisationen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Unterschied Angler - Angelfischer*
> [weil das ja auch immer gerne mal nachgefragt wird)
> Ein Angler ist jemand, dessen primäres Hobby das Angeln ist (Definition siehe oben).
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,



> Als "als professioneller" Angler sollte man sich schon überlegen, wie man sich in der Öffentlichkeit darstellt



Das trifft natürlich auch auf Verbände zu. Mit der nachgeschobenen Begründung hat man der Anglerschaft sicher keinen Gefallen getan. Der Verweis auf die unerwünschte gewerbliche Nutzung hätte völlig ausgereicht.

Ich bin trotzdem nach wie vor der Meinung, dass die Außendarstellung vieler "Profiangler" und Möchtegernprofis zuviel Angriffsfläche schafft. Da wird leider viel zu oft der Grundsatz propagiert :  "Was scheren mich Verbote, ich will Fisch fangen." 
Da wird bei manchen Profis während einer Session ja gerne mal gegen ein halbes Duztend und mehr Regeln verstoßen. Und solche Leute dann noch als Vorbilder für den Nachwuchs hinzustellen fände ich schon bedenklich. Bezieht sich jetzt aber nicht konkret auf die drei genannten Personen, sondern allgemein auf "Szeneangler". 

Der ADAC würde ja z.B. kaum den Ghost Rider als Ausbilder für die Verkehrserziehung engagieren.

Je weniger Publicity solche Themen erfahren, desto weniger Angriffsfläche. 

Deshalb sollte es auch hier mehr um das Guidingverbot an sich gehen, denn um die nachgeschobene Begründung. Nicht dass wieder irgendein Journalist auf die Idee kommt das nächste "Widerhaken-Filmchen" zu drehen.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schlimm....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Der ADAC würde ja z.B. kaum den Ghost Rider als Ausbilder für die Verkehrserziehung engagieren.



Korrekt..man würde aber auch keinesfalls nach mehr Tempo 30 blöken, nur weil einige es mit Regeln nicht so genau halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich bin trotzdem nach wie vor der Meinung, dass die Außendarstellung vieler "Profiangler" und Möchtegernprofis zuviel Angriffsfläche schafft. Da wird leider viel zu oft der Grundsatz propagiert :  "Was scheren mich Verbote, ich will Fisch fangen."


Dass trifft doch genauso auf manche Vereine zu in Bezug auf Besatz, als Gemeinschafts- oder Hegeangeln getarnte Wettangeln etc...

Soll man dann deswegen grundsätzlich und pauschal (wie hier der Verband beim Guiding) Angelvereine verbieten, weils darunter einzelne schwarze Schafe gibt?

Denn das wäre dann die logische Konsequenz und könnte man mit gleichem Recht fordern...

Einfach mal überlegen............

Wie sich doch das alte, anglerfeindliche VDSF-Gedankengut durchsetzt...............


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Bietet der Angler an sich nicht schon grundsätzlich Angriffsfläche?
Ist deren Aussendarstellung nicht lächerlich?

Tut mir Leid, ich verstehe solche Argumente nicht.

Es gab mal eine Zeit, da hat man als Angler am Wasser von irgend welchen "Grünen" Spinnern eins aufs Maul bekommen.

Auch des Anglers Schuld? Hätte man das Angeln verbieten sollen?

@Thomas

Hat wenig mit VDSF Gedankengut zu tun.

Es gibt wirklich Menschen die gerne alles verbieten würden was andere provozieren könnte.
Damals wurde auch der Minirock, die Beatles etc. als der Sündenfall bezeichnet. 
Auch diese Dinge hätten manche gerne verboten.

Ja, ein gewerblicher Guide beschert einem Gewässer manche Aufmerksamkeit welche von den einheimischen Anglern und Bewohnern nicht immer gewünscht ist.

Andererseits übernimmt aber auch die Touristenbranche diese Aufgaben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

...ich stelle mir gerade einen Journalisten vor, der sich als Guiding Gast einschleust und verdeckt filmt...

Dann gehen die Lichter aus und "der" Angler wird richtig schön in der Luft zerrissen.

Bedanken wird man sich dann bei den "Vorbildanglern".

"Aber ich wollte doch nur möglichst effektiv und möglichst viele Fische fangen"... manche Menschen sind einfach nur dumm, sorry aber bei solch einem Tunnelblick ... #q

DAS ist schlimm und hoch egoistisch.

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Wenn die "Vorbildvereine" das Fass aufmachen (pauschal verbieten wegen Einzelner), brauchen sie sich nicht zu wundern, wenn sie selber in den Fokus kommen..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass trifft doch genauso auf manche Vereine zu in Bezug auf Besatz, als Gemeinschafts- oder Hegeangeln getarnte Wettangeln etc...
> 
> Soll man dann deswegen grundsätzlich und pauschal (wie hier der Verband beim Guiding) Angelvereine verbieten, weils darunter einzelne schwarze Schafe gibt?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Dann müssen jetzt die Missverstandenen tätig werden.

Ein Tag der offenen Tür und Vertreter der Presse, des freien Journalismus und kritsche Naturschützer werden zu einer Guidingtour eingeladen !

Dann können Praktiken des angewandten , subjektiv ausgeübten Bestands-Schutzes vom Guide öffentlich ausgelebt und begründet werden !

Das wird mit Sicherheit eine ganz, ganz feine Sache und man kann anschliessend den einen von 10 gefangenen, maßigen Fischen, in beschaulicher Runde zusammen grillen !

Also ran an die Gewehre - positive PR ist gefragt !!!

R.S.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...ich stelle mir gerade einen Journalisten vor, der sich als Guiding Gast einschleust und verdeckt filmt...
> 
> Dann gehen die Lichter aus und "der" Angler wird richtig schön in der Luft zerrissen.
> 
> ...



So ist es halt in einem freien Land.
Jeder "Spinner" kann Schreiben und Filmen (freie Meinungsäußerung)  was er möchte und jeder hat das Recht eine Gegendarstellung zu bringen.

Tja...als Angler muss man echt schon Angst haben...
miserable Lobby, miserable Anglerverbände/ Vereine...

Die Angst der Angler ist doch nur ein Beweis für die sau schlechte Arbeit der Vereine und Verbände.


----------



## Revilo62 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Sicher sind wir hier ein Anglerforum, aber die Angst der 
Angler, Jäger und Viehzüchter ist nicht die Wirkung aus der schlechten Lobbyarbeit, es ist das Ergebnis der Verklärtheit und der Dekadenz der Gesellschaft.
Ein von Geburt Blinder fühlt sich solange nicht behindert, bis es ihm immer wieder auf die Stulle geschmiert wird.
Solange der Gesetzgeber von dem reinen Nahrungsbeschaffungsaspekt beim Angeln ausgeht und gleichzeitig Nahrungsmittel in D immer billiger werden, die wahre Herkunft verschleiert wird, Kinder keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Burger und dem Rind herstellen können, wird sich dieses Problem immer weiter verschärfen.
Und dies ist ein gesamtgesellschaftliches Problem.
Was hat das mit Guiding zu tun? Ne ganze Menge, solange die Guides in der Mehrzahl nicht den Weg zum Fisch sondern den Fisch in den Mittelpunkt rücken und dann noch Reizworte wie C&R sowie Fangbilder propagieren, werden die Gegner auf den Plan gerufen, so bekloppt die Gesetze sich für uns darstellen, wer rechtlich auf der richtigen Seite steht, braucht man nicht diskutieren, die Frage ist eigentlich nur, wie oft und in welcher Form Anlass gegeben wird.
Dank Internet und der freien Meinungsäußerung, was für alle Segen ist, kann auch gleichzeitig Fluch sein.
Mir persönlich ist es egal, ob es Guides gibt oder nicht, ich bin gegen die Kommerzialisierung des Angelns und hinter jeder noch so guten Idee in dieser Richtung lauert auch eine Gefahr.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Dann müssen jetzt die Missverstandenen tätig werden.
> 
> Ein Tag der offenen Tür und Vertreter der Presse, des freien Journalismus und kritsche Naturschützer werden zu einer Guidingtour eingeladen !
> 
> ...



Das war kein Scherz ,

wie man an dem "offenen Brief" sieht, ist man mit Sich und den Vorgängen am Wasser vollkommen im Reinen.

Man sorgt sich nicht nur um verbesserte Bestände, sondern um die Infrastruktur von Sachsen-A. durch erhöhten Absatz der Tourismusbrache/der Kartenvergabe etc.

Durch Guiding gewinnen also Alle !

Es ist keinerlei Selbskritik zu lesen - daher wird es Zeit, mit breiter Brust seine persönlichen Interessen zu vertreten.

Als Besserangler und Naturversteher ist man nun in einer günstigen Position um Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten, weil:

die Verbände und Vereine haben stümperhaft versagt und demokratische Meinungsbildung ist sowieso überbewertet.

Man hat Recht - also los, die Zeiten, Kritiker zu überzeugen,waren noch nie so günstig #6

R.S.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Sicher sind wir hier ein Anglerforum, aber die Angst der
> Angler, Jäger und Viehzüchter ist nicht die Wirkung aus der schlechten Lobbyarbeit, es ist das Ergebnis der Verklärtheit und der Dekadenz der Gesellschaft.
> Ein von Geburt Blinder fühlt sich solange nicht behindert, bis es ihm immer wieder auf die Stulle geschmiert wird.
> Solange der Gesetzgeber von dem reinen Nahrungsbeschaffungsaspekt beim Angeln ausgeht und gleichzeitig Nahrungsmittel in D immer billiger werden, die wahre Herkunft verschleiert wird, Kinder keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Burger und dem Rind herstellen können, wird sich dieses Problem immer weiter verschärfen.
> ...



Und woher kommt diese Verklärtheit? Vom lieben Gott gegeben? Oder liegt es an der Lobbyarbeit, Propaganda der Tierrechtler und Tierschützer etc.?

Warum läuft es in so vielen Ländern besser? Warum haben Angler in anderen Ländern eine weit bessere Lobby?
Auch vom Himmel gefallen?


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das war kein Scherz ,
> 
> wie man an dem "offenen Brief" sieht, ist man mit Sich und den Vorgängen am Wasser vollkommen im Reinen.
> 
> ...



Guiding? Ist doch weiterhin erlaubt.

Jeder Hannes darf doch weiterhin Angeltouristen an die Gewässer führen.

Nur das gewerbliche Guiding wird verboten.


----------



## Revilo62 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und woher kommt diese Verklärtheit? Vom lieben Gott gegeben? Oder liegt es an der Lobbyarbeit, Propaganda der Tierrechtler und Tierschützer etc.?
> 
> Warum läuft es in so vielen Ländern besser? Warum haben Angler in anderen Ländern eine weit bessere Lobby?
> Auch vom Himmel gefallen?



Dieses Thema würde wahrscheinlich ganze Bücher füllen, ist auch nicht Thema dieses Trööts und sicher auch viel zu komplex.
Ich beobachte nur und erkenne klar eine Entwicklung der Extreme, gerade hier in D. Wenn noch in den 70er ungeklärt Abfälle in den Rhein oder in die Elbe geflossen sind, ist es heute politisch erklärtes Ziel, genau diese Gewässer in Mineralwasserquellen umzustellen.
Es fehlt mir in d das Fingerspitzengefühl, auch an traditionellem festzuhalten, ich sag mal z.B. das Stockangelrecht in Bremen als bestes Beispiel dafür. Diese Art von Recht gab es überall mal in D, wo ist es geblieben.
Oder das unsägliche Nachtangelverbot in BaWü, da gibt es keine realistische Erklärung dafür, ausser das die Fischereiverbände dafür gestimmt haben und jetzt die Crux, die Mitglieder der Vereine haben genau diese Leute als Ihre 
Sprachrohre gewählt, schon komisch, oder ?
Naja und was das Ansehen der Angler oder die Wertigkeit des Angelns in anderen Ländern betrifft, hat sicher kaum was mit Verbänden zu tun, aber sicher mit der Besinnung auf eigene Traditionen zu tun, da istes aber auch so, dass Politiker für die einzelnen Fachbereiche auch aus der Lobby stammen und nicht der Ausbildungsstatus eine Rolle spielt, Frau von der Leyen weiss sicher was ich meine.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Und wenn es da zu Sperenzchen kommt? ( angebliches unkommerzielles Guiding )

Neue Verbote.

R.S.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler angeln ja bloss, (mehr oder weniger sinnvolle bzw. bescheuerte) Verbote und Regeln machen ja nur die organisierten Angelfischer bzw. deren Organisationen:


Thomas, das is reiner Quatsch!
Die Restriktionen die du hier anfügst, machen nicht die Organisierten Angler sondern wird denen von außen zugetragen. Durch Gesetzte und Verordnung. Selbst wird sich keiner irgendwelche Fesseln auferlegen! (wobei es da sicherlich Ausnahmen gibt).

Und bei organisierten Anglern ist Vereinsmeierei bestimmt nicht die erste Wahl, die angeln genauso wie jeder andere. Tun aber das eine oder andere für die Gemeinschaft und das ist auch gut so und im keiner Weise verwerflich!

Greez Stoni


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Selbst wird sich keine irgendwelche Fesseln auferlegen! (wobei es da sicherlich Ausnahmen gibt).



Das Guidingverbot in S-A (Thema hier) ist rein verbandsgemacht und gilt nur an Verbandsgewässern - bei den Berufsfischern kannste das da ja noch.

Ist ja auch rechtlich nicht verboten in S-A..

Somit ist Deine Aussage widerlegt...


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Dafür das sich Anglerverbände selbst Fesseln anlegen gibt es genügend Belege.
Bundesweit.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,



> Soll man dann deswegen grundsätzlich und pauschal (wie hier der Verband beim Guiding) Angelvereine verbieten, weils darunter einzelne schwarze Schafe gibt?



Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Würde pauschal auch gar nicht gehen, siehe Art. 9 GG.

Aber Vereine die sich so verhalten, dürften sich nicht wundern, wenn sie Probleme bekämen.

Auf einem See in unserer Gegend war früher ein selbsternannter "Nebenerwerbsguide" unterwegs, der auch regelmäßig Fangbilder zu Werbezwecken veröffentlicht hat. Darauf war trotz Verbot meist auch ein Echolot im Hintergrund zu sehen.

Da gab es doch tätsächlich Neider, die den armen Kerl dann angeschwärzt haben. Jetzt hat er Seeverbot und beklagt sich bitterlich über soviel Missgunst. Die Welt ist halt schlecht.

Mein Mitleid hält sich da in Grenzen.

Übrigens möchte ich nochmals betonen, dass ich den drei genannten "Guides" keine Verstöße unterstellen möchte, da ich sie nie persönlich am Wasser gesehen habe und aufgrund von Bildern und Videos mir kein Urteil erlauben möchte.

Bei anderen "Szenegrößen", "Teamanglern" etc. kann ich aber auf eigene Erfahrungen zurückgreifen. Die würde ich einem Gewässer, das mir gehört, sicher nicht angeln lassen.

Des Weiteren hatte ich bereits angemerkt, dass ich das pauschale Guidingverbot in SA auch nicht gut finde.
So wie es bei den Müritzfischern abläuft, halte ich das wesentlich zielführender.

Ich bin aber weiterhin der Meinung, dass der Gewässerbewirtschafter Regeln für seine Gewäser aufstellen darf. Und wenn die dann auch noch mit Mehrheitsmeinung beschlossen werden, sehe ich nicht den Untergang des Abendlandes kommen.

Es gibt aber auch Guides, die die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben. Einer warnt auf seiner Webseite z.B., dass die großen Sendenanstalten die Waffen wieder scharf machen könnten, wenn sich die anglerische Außendarstellung nicht ändert.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Die Messer der Angelgegner werden seit über 30 Jahren gewetzt.
Das ist also nix neues.

Und seit über 30 jahren schauen die Angelverbände zu.

"Schnauze halten es könnte schlimmer kommen"....und es kommt von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer...

und nochmal..es handelt sich um kein pauschales Guiding Verbot sondern um ein Verbot von *GEWERBLICHEN* Guiding.
Jeder kann weiterhin unentgeltliches Guiding anbieten und durchführen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Ich bin aber weiterhin der Meinung, dass der Gewässerbewirtschafter Regeln für seine Gewäser aufstellen darf. Und wenn die dann auch noch mit Mehrheitsmeinung beschlossen werden, sehe ich nicht den Untergang des Abendlandes kommen



Es bleibt ganz einfach:
Ein Landesverband der PETA-Propaganda übernimmt und als Grund für Verbote anführt, ist schlicht ein anglerfeindlicher Verband..

Ebenso klar:
Pauschales Verbieten wegen möglicher (noch nicht mal bewiesener) schwarzer Schafe zeigt nur, dass sie ihren Kontrollpflichten nicht nachkommen können oder wollen - vielleicht sollte man darüber das Ministerium mal informieren.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,

würde PETA sicher freuen, wenn sich die Angler gegenseitig in die Pfanne hauen.

Verbandsfunktionäre werden gewählt, also muss man hier ansetzten.

Polemisieren im Anglerboard wird wohl wenige der Probleme lösen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Gerne - wählt die anglerfeindlichen Funktionäre ab...

Dann polemisiere ich nicht mehr.. ;-))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde PETA sicher freuen, wenn sich die Angler gegenseitig in die Pfanne hauen.



Wieso würde?

Die lachen sich 'nen Ast..allein das ignorieren und verharmlosen von PETRA durch "Oberchefin" Frau Dr.H-K,sorgt bei denen für feuchte Träume..pack die interne Zerstrittenheit,Missgunst und Intoleranz dazu und du kannst dich als Tierrechtler beruhigt zurücklehnen.

Nie hat es dir ein Gegner einfacher gemacht.


----------



## prinz1 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo

Meiner Meinung nach ist dieses Verbot äußerst scheinheilig begründet.
Hier geht es doch gar nicht um C&R, diese "Sache" hier hochoffiziell als Begründung zu nennen ist nicht nur fahrlässig, nein, es ist mehr als bescheuert.
So wie schon einige hier gesagt haben, grüne Theorien und "Weissagungen" als Begründung für ein Guiding-Verbot sind vollkommen fehl am Platz.
Das Sie es mit "Verdienen am Geld anderer" begründen, halte ich hier mal sogar ehrlich!
Sie haben eben einfach Angst, das zu viele Fische weggefangen werden, die der , sorry für den Ausdruck, "gemeine" organisierte Angler bezahlt hat.
UND sich damit noch ne (ich übertreibe extra) goldene Nase verdienen.
Ja mein Gott, dann nehmt doch für Guiding-Unternehmen eine Extra-Gebühr!
Kann doch nicht so schwer sein!
Ich habe auch schon mehrfach überlegt, mir an der Müritz-Havel-Wasserstraße einen Guide zu nehmen, da extrem große Wasserflächen halt.
Wenn ich den Guide bezahle (dort ist es allerdings kein LAV-Gewässer!) kann doch der auch nen Obulus an den LAV entrichten und alle sollten zufrieden sein! Aber Nein!!! Verbieten und irre und wirre "grüne Theorien" einflechten.
Glückwunsch!
Egal, halt nur meine Meinung!
Machts gut!

der prinz




_


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo,

ich sehe das ähnlich.

Klare Regeln schaffen, unter welchen Voraussetzungen gewerbliches Guiding zugelassen wird und welche Beiträge oder Gebühren von Guides und Gästen zu leisten sind.

Was wir darüber denken ist aber egal.

Entscheiden müssen die organsierten Angler in SA. Schließlich sind es deren Funktionäre, die entscheiden, und deren Mitgliedsbeiträge, die zur Gewässerbewirtschaftung eingesetzt werden.

Zum Thema Lobbyarbeit:

Hier wird immer gerne auf die Verbände geschimpft und auch auf bessere Verhältnisse in anderen Ländern verwiesen.

Im Ausland gibt es aber oft überhaupt keine mit D vergleichbare Strukturen. In Nordamerika z.B. sind die meisten Gewässer staatlich und werden auch vom Staat bewirtschaftet.

Dort erfolgt die Lobbyarbeit hauptsächlich durch die Tourismusbranche (inkl. Guidingunternehmen), die Fachmedien, den Handel und die Angelgerätehersteller.  Und das klappt scheinbar ganz gut.

Aber bei uns sollen es die ehrenamtlichen Funktionäre alleine richten? Hat sich doch gezeigt, dass die damit überfordert sind.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Zum Thema Lobbyarbeit:
> 
> 
> Aber bei uns sollen es die ehrenamtlichen Funktionäre alleine richten? Hat sich doch gezeigt, dass die damit überfordert sind.


 
 Eigenbedarf, Gier und Selbstschutz werden immer effektiver wirken, wie Ehrenamtliche Arbeit.
 Letzteres macht man halt nur zusätzlich.

 Das einig positive daran, wenn es den Deutschen mal wieder schlechter geht wird es wieder vorbei sein mit dem als so wichtig gesehenen Tierschutz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar 2016


*Antworten des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbandes zum Thema Guiding*​
Und wieder einmal zeigt es sich, dass der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband als gemeinsamer Dachverband der Angler und der Fischer deutlich anglerfreundlicher ist und sich deutlich anglerfreundlicher positioniert als das der DAFV als Verband der organisierten Angelfischer oder die ihm angeschlossenen Landesverbände oft tun.

Im Zuge des Guidingsverbotes durch den Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt hatte ich ja folgende Mail an den DFV geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da der DAFV uns ja normalerweise nie antwortet, habe ich statt dessen den Deutschen Fischer-Verband, als gemeinsamer Dachverband der Angler und Fischer, um eine grundsätzliche Stellungnahme zum Thema Guiding gebeten:
> 
> 
> > Sehr geehrter Präsident Ortel,
> ...



Hier sind nun die Antworten vom Präsidenten des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbandes (Antworten in Blau), Holger Ortel:
1.:
Unterstützt der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband als gemeinsamer Dachverband von Fischern und Anglern im Lichte oben genannter Argumente auch das grundsätzliche anbieten von gewerblichem Guiding?



			
				Antwort DFV schrieb:
			
		

> _In unserer Mitgliedschaft gibt es Gruppierungen, die in unterschiedlichem Ausmaß an Guiding-Aktivitäten im Küsten- oder Binnenbereich beteiligt sind.
> 
> Im touristischen Bereich entstehen nach unserem Eindruck zunehmend Angebote für Angler.
> Die Attraktivität des Angelns kann dadurch erhöht werden, die Vielfalt des anglerischen Angebotes wird erweitert.
> ...



2.:
Wie sieht der DFV die Bemühungen einiger Natur- und Tierschutzverbände, Guiding grundsätzlich und pauschal verbieten zu lassen aus Gründen des Tierschutzes (es wird z. B. pauschal Trophäenangeln unterstellt)? 



			
				Antwort DFV schrieb:
			
		

> _Bisher sehen wir keinen Grund für ein pauschales und grundsätzliches Verbot von Guiding.
> 
> Tatsache ist, dass die Mobilität der Gesellschaft zunimmt und die Ansprüche an die Freizeitgestaltung wachsen. Es ist normal, dass die Ehrenamtler neuen Käufern von Gastkarten auch Informationen über Angelplätze und Angelmöglichkeiten in ihren Gewässern geben.
> 
> ...



Mir persönlich gefällt besonders dieser Satz, den wir leider weder vom DAFV noch von den dem DAFV angeschlossenen Landesverbänden in dieser Deutlichkeit so hören, sondern die oft genug - wie hier Sachsen-Anhalt - lieber die Verbotskeule schwingen:
_*Pauschale und grundsätzliche Verbote sind nicht zielführend, Auftrag unseres Verbandes ist schließlich die Förderung des Angelns und der Angler. *_

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## JonnyBannana (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich verstehe hier wirklich nicht, wo das Problem liegt. Eigentlich sollte sich doch jeder vernünftige und im Verein organisierte Angler über das Verbot freuen. 

Der guide profitiert in meinen Augen doch durch die gute Besatz und Hegearbeit der Vereine und Verbände, ohne einen weiteren Beitrag ausser evtl seines Mitgliedsbeitrages zu leisten. Daher ist es total legitim zu sagen kein Guiding an unseren Gewässern.

Was man allerdings wirklich anders machen könnte - den Guide beim Verband fest anstellen und die Guidinggebühren zur Hege und Pflege nutzen - WINWIN


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Mir gefällt dieser Satz ganz gut: _

"...Letztlich liegt es immer in der Entscheidungsfreiheit des Inhabers der  Fischereirechte bzw. des Bewirtschafters, was an seinen Gewässern läuft..."

_Und da man nach kleiner Recherche weiß das in diesem Fall (vermutlich) mal wieder "ein wenig" Schindluder getrieben wurde und das Verbot in diesem Fall gerechtfertigt war bestärkt das nur.

Mein Haus, mein Wasser, meine Regeln. Wem das nicht passt, kann woanders hin. Klingt hart, ist hart und nur so kann es gehen.

Ich gebe aber JonnyBannana absolut Recht das man es hätte anders machen können.
Eine Lizensierung eines Guide`s oder das anbieten der Touren vom Verband her und der damit einhergehenden Bezahlung des Guide`s wären wohl die bessere Lösung gewesen.
Leider hat der Verband in S-A diese Chance verpasst, genauso wie der in RLP.
In beiden Fällen wurden Guidings verboten, in beiden Fällen müssen andere unter der Dummheit einiger weniger leiden.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> Ich verstehe hier wirklich nicht, wo das Problem liegt. Eigentlich sollte sich doch jeder vernünftige und im Verein organisierte Angler über das Verbot freuen.
> 
> Der guide profitiert in meinen Augen doch durch die gute Besatz und Hegearbeit der Vereine und Verbände, ohne einen weiteren Beitrag ausser evtl seines Mitgliedsbeitrages zu leisten. Daher ist es total legitim zu sagen kein Guiding an unseren Gewässern.
> 
> Was man allerdings wirklich anders machen könnte - den Guide beim Verband fest anstellen und die Guidinggebühren zur Hege und Pflege nutzen - WINWIN




Das ist halt mit vielen Dingen im Leben.
Die einen fegen jeden Tag die Strasse und die anderen machen darauf ihre Geschäfte.

Oder auch..der Angler bzw. LV besetzt Fische und der Berufsfischer holt diese raus und verkauft se.

(Was nicht mal der gewerbliche Guide macht, dieser verkauft nur sein Wissen.)

Und dem Guide juckt es auch nicht ob der See, Fluss etc. nur so von Fischen wimmelt.
Sein Geschäft ist es den Anglern zu zeigen wie man..auch die wenigen Fische fängt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



> In beiden Fällen wurden Guidings verboten, in beiden Fällen müssen andere *unter der Dummheit einiger weniger leiden*.


Ja nun, die Verbands- und Vereinsspitze werden halt immer nur wenige sein - gut, wenn ein Verband sich anglerfreundlich zeigt, gegen pauschale Verbote wie in S-A eintritt und für Angler und das Angeln.

Gut, wenn das der DFV ist!

Schlecht, dass es nicht der DAFV ist oder einer dessen abnickender Landesverbände...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Tja, wenn ich die Dummheit einiger weniger "Guide`s" UND die der Verbände zusammenrechne, dann kommt da doch eine Menge zusammen.

Ich kann nicht auf Kosten anderer mich und mein "Guidingunternehmen" profilieren und glauben das geht ohne Konsequenzen.

Da ja hier die überwiegende Mehrheit der Einheimischen Angler darunter gelitten hat war es abzusehen das irgendwas passiert.

Um es ganz klar zu betonen: die ansässigen Angler (weder in S-A noch in dem vorangegangenen Fall in RLP) haben bestimmt nichts gegen Gastangler.
Sie haben nur etwas dagegen wenn "Wild West" gemacht wird und Angelstellen regelrecht verheizt werden nur damit "gewisse Leute" sich, ihren Sponsor und ihr Unternehmen in ein gutes Licht stellen können.
Und genau darin muß man unterscheiden: Um die (unentgeldliche) Weitergabe von Wissen im Zuge der Kameradschaft unter Anglern oder die um selbst etwas zu verdienen und andere (in diesem Falle die ansässigen Angler) vor den Kopf zu stoßen.

Ich kann mir vorstellen das der LFV vielleicht ganz anders gehandelt hätte wenn er an der Gestaltung hätte teilhaben können, immerhin ist es SEIN Gewässer (das gleiche wie DEIN Haus, DEINE Wohnung).
So aber wurde erstmal der wilde Mann gemacht und hinterher setzt das große Zähneklappern an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Es HAT kein einheimischer Angler drunter gelitten - Märchen.

Fisch- und Gewässerneid waren nicht ausschlaggebend oder Ursache, das wird nur jetzt mit hinterher geschoben um dieses anglerfeindliche Verhalten zu rechtfertigen seitens der Verbanditen.

Es ging darum, weil Guides auch Fische zurücksetzen würden, und der Verband das mit einer PETA-Argumentation wegen Tierschutz/Trophäenangeln nicht will.

Lies dazu Beschluss und z. B. den "Leserbrief" des Herrn Rohr aus der Verbandsführung im Verbandsblatt von denen.

Und dann pauschal Guiding mit PETA-Argumenten zu verbieten, statt auf das Gesprächsangebot der Guides einzugehen, statt die Guides einzubinden, das ist so anglerfeindlich, dass man dafür den Verband eigentlich auflösen müsste wegen verbands- und anglerschädlichem Verhalten (wg. Dummheit geht ja nicht, da müsste man viele Vereine/Verbände auflösen)....

Angebote zum einbinden statt pauschaler Verbote wäre allemal für Angler und das Angeln besser gewesen!

Statt das auch im S-A vorhandene Abknüppelgebot in der Verordnung, das aber durch einen anderen § abgemildert bzw. unmöglich zu verfolgen wird (alle maßigen Fische müssen entnommen werden, versehentlich gefangene andere Fische als der Zielfisch dürfen mit sinnvollem Grund zurückgesetzt werden) durch solches Verhalten seitens des Verbandes noch zu zementieren und zu untermauern.

Wo selbst die Bayern schon merkten, dass das ein Schuss ins eigene Knie ist und die an der Aufweichung arbeiten.

Ich gebe da dem DFV absolut recht (ungeachtet dessen, dass es eine Binsenweisheit ist, dass natürlich jeder an seinen Gewässern das Hausrecht hat):


> Pauschale und grundsätzliche Verbote sind nicht zielführend, Auftrag unseres Verbandes ist schließlich die Förderung des Angelns und der Angler



Und nichts anderes als ein pauschales und grundsätzliches Verbot hat hier der anglerfeindliche S-A-Verband in Kraft gesetzt..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es HAT kein einheimische Angler drunter gelitten - Märchen.


Eben nicht. Es gibt in anderen Foren Berichte einiger Angler die diese Vorgänge ganz genau kennen und die eben unter diesem fehlgeleiteten Angeltourismus gelitten haben.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fisch- und Gewässerneid waren nicht ausschlaggebend oder Ursache, das wird nur jetzt mit hinterhergeschoben um dieses anglerfeindliche Verhalten zu rechtfertigen seitens der Verbanditen.


Nein, es war kein Neid, das stimmt. Nachgeschoben wurde da auch nichts.
Fakt ist aber das durch und mit den Guide`s, deren Gäste und die Folgen davon die einheimischen Angler teilweise nicht mal mehr ans Wasser kamen weil sie an den Stellen schon fast Wartemarken ziehen konnten.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dann pauschal Guiding mit PETA-Argumenten zu verbieten, statt auf das Gesprächsangebot der Guides einzugehen, statt die Guides einzubinden, das ist so anglerfeindlich, dass man dafür den Verband eigentlich auflösen müsste wegen verbands- und anglerschädlichem Verhalten (wg. Dummheit geht ja nicht, da müsste man viele Vereine/Verbände auflösen)....
> 
> Angebote zum einbinden statt pauschaler Verbote wäre allemal für Angler und das Angeln besser gewesen!



Das hätten die Guide`s VOR einer gewerblichen Nutzung eines ihnen nicht gehörenden Gewässers mal tun sollen.
Das gebietet einfach der Anstand, mal vorher zu fragen ob der Eigentümer etwas dagegen hat!!
Wer weiß, wenn die Guide`s den Verband und die Einheimischen Angler mit einbezogen hätten, wäre die Sache vielleicht ganz anders ausgegangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Da wo die Guides geangelt haben waren wegen der zu laufenden Entfernungen kaum einheimische Angler, da gings in konkreten Fall konkret um Streetfishing in Magdeburg.. 

Googlen und Video finden....

Und ich bleibe dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich gebe da dem DFV absolut recht (ungeachtet dessen, dass es eine Binsenweisheit ist, dass natürlich jeder an seinen Gewässern das Hausrecht hat):
> 
> 
> > Pauschale und grundsätzliche Verbote sind nicht zielführend, Auftrag unseres Verbandes ist schließlich die Förderung des Angelns und der Angler
> ...


----------



## raubangler (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Das ist mir in HH an der Elbe zweimal hintereinander passiert, dass da so eine Zander-Reisegruppe samt Guide angetanzt kam.

War unschön.
Ich bin dann gegangen.
Ganz neidfrei, einfach nur ruhesuchend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Kann man ganz locker so machen wie Du, da braucht man nicht deswegen verbanditenmäßig grundsätzliche Pauschalverbote mittels PETA-Argumentation aussprechen, wie der anglerfreundlichere DFV ja so schön kritisierte und schrieb..


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2015)

@Aspahltmonster..

Eigentümer fragen?
Dann ist man beim LV oftmals an der falschen Adresse. Denn im Regelfall sind nur die Fischereirechte gepachtet, selten der See oder der Fluss..und noch seltener gekauft.

Dann gibt es aber noch sowas wie Allgemeingut.
Am Allgemeingut kann aber das Fischereirecht verpachtet/ verkauft werden. 
Eigentümer des Sees etc. ist dadurch der Pächter oder Käufer dieser Rechte noch lange nicht.

Also, das mit dem Eigentum kann schwierig werden.



raubangler schrieb:


> Das ist mir in HH an der Elbe zweimal hintereinander passiert, dass da so eine Zander-Reisegruppe samt Guide angetanzt kam.
> 
> War unschön.
> Ich bin dann gegangen.
> Ganz neidfrei, einfach nur ruhesuchend.




Kann Dir auch ohne dem Guide passieren.
Gute Stellen sind halt ein Magnet.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Der Fischereirechteinhaber hat das Sagen.

Will er keinen Angeltourismus und/oder vorsätzliches Zurücksetzen, ist das sein gutes Recht.

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Es geht nicht drum, ob der Verband das kann - es geht darum, dass er das mit einer PETA-Argumentation macht.

Gott sei Dank gibts auch anglerfreundliche(re) Verbände als den DAFV und die ihm angeschlossenen Abnicker-LV:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier sind nun die Antworten vom Präsidenten des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbandes (Antworten in Blau), Holger Ortel:
> 1.:
> Unterstützt der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband als gemeinsamer Dachverband von Fischern und Anglern im Lichte oben genannter Argumente auch das grundsätzliche anbieten von gewerblichem Guiding?
> 
> ...




Davon ab, Du hast ja eh immer recht ;.-))


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal...
> 
> Zu 1 . : Nein, warum auch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

@Sharpo:

Man kann auch Rosinen und Erbsen zählen. 
Sicher, ich  hätte auch Pächter, Mieter oder Fischereirechte-Inhaber sagen können.

Fakt ist: Fragen kostet nichts und gehört sich unter anständigen Menschen so wenn ich das (angemietete/angepachtete) Eigentum eines anderen gewerblich nutzen will.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich kann asphaltmonster´s Argumenten gut folgen.

Wir Alle schauen von Außen drauf und haben unsere Meinungen;

die Entscheidungsträger sind Andere.

Aber vllt. wird ja noch mal eingelenkt 

R.S.


----------



## raubangler (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wieder Offtopic, darum gehts nicht!
> 
> Es geht um die anglerfeindliche PETA-Argumentation des Verbandes mit Tierschutz.



Diese Tierschutz-Argumentation ist natürlich unterste Schublade und ein Bumerang für alle Angler.
Die Guides und ihre Kunden angeln da ja schliesslich auch nur mit erlaubten Methoden und unter Beachtung der geltenden Bestimmungen.

Ein Verweis auf das Verbot jeglicher gewerblicher Tätigkeit am Gewässer wäre völlig ausreichend gewesen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



raubangler schrieb:


> Diese Tierschutz-Argumentation ist natürlich unterste Schublade und ein Bumerang für alle Angler.
> *Die Guides und ihre Kunden angeln da ja schliesslich auch nur mit erlaubten Methoden und unter Beachtung der geltenden Bestimmungen.*
> 
> Ein Verweis auf das Verbot jeglicher gewerblicher Tätigkeit am Gewässer wäre völlig ausreichend gewesen.



*Aha ... |bigeyes

*R.S.


----------

